# [RP] Episode 2 - Wrong Side of Heaven



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

Jin has been invited to what seems like a monster-slaying tournament as a guest of honor. Along with him are Dearg (@Dearg ), Martin (@Abyssalrider ) and Julen (@Julen ).
The challenge is to either team up or solo one's way through to beat 12001 monsters, ranging from D-class to S-class as 12000 in total : 5000 D-class / 3000 C-class / 2000 B-class / 1500 A-class / 500 S-class.
There'll be one SS-class as the "final boss" of the game, specifically for Jin.

The "arena" appears to be of a gigantic castle, built of crystal and ice, white and light-blue in color.


----------



## Julen (Jul 25, 2016)

Julen poked jin's shoulder.
-euh...yeah....could you repeat me what do we have to do? And most inportantly....do they allow firearms?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen poked jin's shoulder.
> -euh...yeah....could you repeat me what do we have to do? And most inportantly....do they allow firearms?


Jin smirks :

- Fuck yes they do !


----------



## Julen (Jul 25, 2016)

Julen smiled and started chewing gum. He loaded his m60 and looked at jin.

-yeah piece o' cake....


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen smiled and started chewing gum. He loaded his m60 and looked at jin.
> 
> -yeah piece o' cake....


- Just make sure you have enough ammo and grenades, bruh.

Jin fiddles with his own paw and waves about.

- If I remember right, these beasts may take more than you think to actually go down...


----------



## Julen (Jul 25, 2016)

Julen opened the top cover of his m60.

-Naaaaaah....don't worty 'bout that...with 200 rounds in each ammobox i have plenty of bullets to waste...


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 25, 2016)

Dearg checks his inventory before entering.  He straps his dual daggers to his lower back.  He readies his trusty bow, however it came with a new and improved feature.  He installed small blades on the edges. 

- alright i'm ready


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

Jin walks to Dearg and bro-fists him :

- Looking good, mate.


----------



## Julen (Jul 25, 2016)

Julen looks at Dearg and smiled

-suh dude. It's been a while


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 25, 2016)

*fist bumps both of them*

- Yo


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

... in the hallway...

It appears that the tournament has yet to begin.
Along the wall of the hallway that leads to the entrance are posters about the tournament.
Jin, however, is spending his time reading what look like 3 new spell books. The one with a crystal-blue cover and carved with small sapphires is named "Cold Shoulders" ; another one, purple and black, carved with amethysts, is "Dyed Eyes" ; the last one, blood-red and carved with rubies, is "Vein's Stain".
Julen and Dearg see that the books are opened and "floating" in front of Jin, while he's flicking his paws around. Aura of any of the three colors blue, purple or blood-red can be seen emitting in the air as he gestures or motions his paw, while his mouth can be seen mumbling, possibly the chant of the spells.


----------



## Julen (Jul 25, 2016)

Julen appear to be thinking for a couple of minutes.

-hmm....

He nods and then walks close to jin.

-yo...do you think that i still time to go get...euh....something?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

Jin is in the middle of concentrating some sort of ice-based spell when he hears Julen.

- Hm, wha--

The aura of ice, suddenly disrupted, creates a violent blast around Jin's paw. After the blast, several spikes of ice can be seen stabbing and piercing through Jin's paw, seemingly from inside, making him jerk back and hold his paw in extreme pain :

- A-ARGH !

He frowns and trembles at the pain, with blood flowing out of the wounds like a river.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 25, 2016)

Dearg is startled by his yell. and goes to help him

- what happened? 
He see's that his paw is injured. and goes to reach for his stuff in his bag.


----------



## Julen (Jul 25, 2016)

-HOLY FUCKING JESUS!

Julen backed off as he saw what what happened to Jin. Then he quickly reaches his first aid kit pouch on his belt and hands jin a tube of morphine.

-believe me. It works


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 25, 2016)

(I'm going with Martin as he will be by the end of the other rp threads plot)

*the sky blackens with storm clouds as a shimmering metallic red and gold object wreathed in greenish-blue fire falls to the ground*

"let's get this started"

*striking the ground, a large cloud of dust, debris, and smoke envelops the impact point*

"I picked up a few tricks from those priests, hope you don't mind if i put them to use"

*the smoke begins to clear and Martin can be seen standing in a crater his right fist shrouded in what appears to be several arcs of teal clored lightning each surrounded by its own separate similarly shaped sheathe of blue flame. Wearing a crimson breastplate over golden chainmail leggings with matching scale mail sleeves and navy blue plated boots, though still wearing no gloves, the familiar white athletic tape can be seen in it's place on both arms, over which a vicious blue metal weapon made of  3 axe-like blades forming a round almost-circular shape with a metal harness along the forearm could be spotted, along with a bow and 2 full quivers hanging from his back *

"So how's this work exactly?"

*the storm clouds began to clear as the last of the smoke and dust kicked up by the impact settled*


----------



## Julen (Jul 25, 2016)

-euh...well...we get out there, kill some monsters and we win a price or something i don't fucking know....anyways...i'm gonna go back to get some stuff...i'll be right back.

Julen walked away.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

(@Abyssalrider : be sure to know that this RP is in a completely different setting, unlike "Tales of Deities", man
In other words : you don't have to worry about "mana" here, or whatever, because my RPs are always very diverse when it comes to powers/abilities)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 25, 2016)

(Figured that, i'm just saying it's basically how he'll be at the end of the other rp, except here his fire is an inherent ability just like his electricity)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

(Sure thing, fella~
Also, a hint for y'all about Jin's spell books : the "Cold Shoulder" focuses on element Ice, "Dyed Eyes" is illusion and debuffs, and "Vein's Stain" is about blood magics
The one that hurt Jin's paw is "Crystal Heart", which changes the enemy's bones to ice and causes spikes of ice to errupt from inside out, resulting in the spikes of ice thrusting outward, severely hurting the enemy ; as the name suggests, if the spikes hit the enemy's heart, it's basically 1-hit KO)


----------



## Julen (Jul 25, 2016)

Julen comes back a while later. He wears a green headband (same color as his uniform) which has "Born To Kill" written in black capital letters on the front. He's also wearing aviator shaddes. The rest of the uniform is pretty much the same, except for the lack of sleeves of his jacket (showing his entire arms) and the mg belt of his shoulders was removed. A couple of grenades were hanging on his chest.
He left his m60 and came back with a different weapon.
An m2 flamethrower. (The one used in ww2 by the u.s army in the pacific. It required the user to carry a couple of compressed  air and kerosene tanks on his back)
He had a questionable smile on his face which made him look "subtly" insane.




He got back, he was carrying a couple of jerry cans (full of fuel) which will use as ammo for the flamethrower.
There were a couple of things written on the tanks of the flame thrower, they seemed to be carved with a knife or something sharp. On the middle they could see
BURN
BURN
BURN!​On the right side: "kiss the cook" and on the left side: "anthro's toasted:" and a series of stripes, indicating the number of deaths.
He looked at jin and then back at his flamethrower.
-ah.....good times...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 25, 2016)

*points at the still smoking crater from the impact with white hot rock on the edge* "Bet my fire's hotter"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

Jin's paw hurts him worse than hell, but Martin's "performance" does help to distract him from the pain a little bit.

- Impressive...

He then gets back to undo the ice spikes on his paw. He takes a glace at the spell book and flicks his injured paw outward. The spikes violently shatters apart, almost tearing his own paw into pieces in the process.

- MOTHER OF FUCK IT HURTS !!!!!

Despite the spikes gone, Jin's paw seems to be even worse. His body can be seen visibly trembling and twitching as he grunts and groans in pain. However, he still tries to crack a bad joke :

- But... my ice... is "cooler"... haha...


----------



## Julen (Jul 25, 2016)

( me right now




)
-Need a hand?
Replied jokingly. 
-the thing is that i'm not a medic so.....the only thing that i could do is give you a shot of morphine and a bandage...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

Julen said:


> ( me right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(*puts on sunglasses* Deal with it bruh)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 25, 2016)

"Again? You always seem to wind up impaling your hand on something..."

*hands jin a bottle filled with thick blood-red fluid*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

Julen said:


> -Need a hand?


(Jin right now...)






Jin chuckles at Julen's joke, and glances at the writing on his flamethrower tanks :

- You son of a...

He then takes the bottle from Martin :

- Hey, it was an accident... welp, bottoms up !

As he drinks it up, the blood clots and the wounds stop bleeding. Jin feels the pain easing up and fading away.

- Alright, now I'm back !


----------



## Julen (Jul 25, 2016)

Julen started laughing loudly as he listened to what jin said to him.
-yeah yeah...i love you too pal...anyways...shall we begin? I'm hungry as hell and i've heard we have bbq today!
He started laughing even louder.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 25, 2016)

*re-ignites his hand* "grilled or flame-broiled?"


----------



## Julen (Jul 25, 2016)

(Boy...i could say i'm *on fire* today! PFFHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH)


----------



## Julen (Jul 25, 2016)

-ahem.....napalm flavoured.
He said has he jumped just a bit, so they could hear the kerosene on his tank.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

Jin shakes his head as he cleans the blood off his fur :

- Heard that the monsters here are some sort of "magic-based" ones, I dunno... basically, not the types you can eat or whatever... and...

He glares at Julen, seemingly slightly offended at his words :

- Certainly as fuck not anthros.

Jin looks away, appearing to have taken offense in Julen's words, and gets back to practicing with his spell books.


----------



## Julen (Jul 25, 2016)

Julen looks at jin and tilts his head.

-you mad bro? It was just a joke...you know i don't think that anymore...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 25, 2016)

"Btw take these"

*hands Julen a couple of scrolls*

"My brother made those for you with a few sages at the Jagged Fang monastery, plans for making enchanted ammunition for use with your guns. Might come in handy some day"


----------



## Julen (Jul 25, 2016)

-welp...thanks..but keep them with you ok? I'm pretty much over-burned with all of this equipment....you can't imagine how heavy the damn flamethrower is....


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

(Just assume Jin is still practicing with his new magic for now, until @Dearg and maybe @Vince_Werewolf join in too ; then I'll tell @Yaruzaru to start the tournament)


----------



## Julen (Jul 25, 2016)

(Alrighty!)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 25, 2016)

(i'm back, sorry i was really busy with trying to make my costume, very frustrating  T^T )

Dearg inspects the wound to see that it is already healed, and puts his stuff back in his bag.  

- So are we ready to go, or do we need to prepare more?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

(Lemme tell @Yaruzaru to start the announcement, we're rolling in now)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

Jin flicks his paw and telepathically closes the spell books. They fly back to the left side of his waist.

- Ready. Let's go.

They all enter the arena...


(@Yaruzaru making the anouncement)


----------



## Julen (Jul 25, 2016)

-i'm ready to roll baby!

He smiled and looked at jin

-hey....remember

Then he pointed at the "kiss the cook" writing on the flamethrower tank and laughed.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 25, 2016)

"Let's get this started"

*Martin begins to howl towards the sky as he once again becomes wreathed in an aura of pale blue fire with teal lightning arcing around inside the flames*


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 25, 2016)

The stadium is packed with all types of different species, some trying to cram into the seats while others wait anxiously for the tournament to begin. There are huge monitors around the stadium allowing for the crowd to get a good picture of the inside of the arena where the fights will be held. It appears there are a few levels of huge field sized arenas within the castle that can be seen as the monitors flick through the areas.

One of the two judges, a dark-purple scaled dragon with golden-yellow eyes, red horns, a bright-yellow underbelly and wearing robes with a black and white pattern prepares to speak as the crowd surrounding the judges table on the sides seem to go wild with anticipation.

Felix - " Well, this certainly is a big turnout, creatures of all species seem to have gathered to witness this event, likely because of our special guest Jin who will be participating in the tournament today. " The audience starts to roar with excitement as the judge speaks.

"  We also have a guest judge with us here, Jins son in fact, Yaruzaru will be here to watch the fights unfold here with me "

A creature that anyone can at best tell resembles a scaled monkey with brown fur, has light cream scales, black horns on his head and wearing only black cargo shorts, flicks his strangely long elf like ears in reaction to the sound of the crowds roars before speaking.

" Well thanks for the invite, i kind of feel like i got a special seat just for being Jins son though, not that i'm complaining " He smiles while looking around him at the crowd who seem to have settled down a bit, although they can still be heard piercing the air with roars and cheers.

Felix - " Well i think there would be no one better than you to judge what your dad is capable of, and i'm sure having you here will give him the boost he needs for this tournament "

Yaruzaru - " I am confident he can hold his own here, though i wonder what other fighters have decided to join " He looks down toward where the arena is as he finishes speaking

The castle arena in the center has an eerie feel about it and one of the arena staff stands at the entrance of the castle. It's a cheerful looking green frog with beady eyes, wearing only a blue shirt that reads *GET REKT* in white lettering across it. 

Felix - " Fighters will be challenging an army of 12000 monsters, although you won't know what your up against until your inside. It will be interesting to find out if the fighters can survive the waves of enemies in order to beat this arena "

Yaruzaru - " A true test of a fighters endurance if i ever saw one. From what i know, the castle and it's monsters are magically created, so there is no need to worry about pulling any punches, this arena is built sturdy enough to host a war apparently " He chuckles briefly as the doors into the castle arena open to allow the fighters in

The crowd booms with roars as the doors open giving the fighters a good view of the castle inside of the castle which looks a lot bigger than what they can see from outside. The arena staff member stays outside of the castle while the fighters go inside.

The inside of the castle as they enter is a huge grassy field, it seems as if they have been transported to a different location.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

Jin flicks his paws and brings the spell books out once again. They fly around him in a circle, before stopping on their way and float in front of him. Auras of frost (the blue book), darkness (the purple one) and blood (the red one) start to emit from the pages as they open up. Jin's paws are covered in a white aura that represents the wind, his signature element and power.

- This is gonna be good...


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 25, 2016)

Dearg takes a deep breath and exhales, calming his mind and readying himself for what ever danger comes.

- Here we go...


----------



## Julen (Jul 25, 2016)

Julen smiles as he lights a cigarette with the fire iniciator of his flamethrower.

-Oh hell yeah boy.....


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 25, 2016)

(Btw this is what the weapons on my forearms look like)

*charges in, snarling and howling like a crazed beast as he sprints towards a mob of freakish monsters dwarfing the young dragonhound. the mysterious sapphire colored blades around his hands and harnessed to his forearms arcing electricity yet giving an eerie "cold as the grave" feeling to those looking at them*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

(By the way, the monsters haven't even come out yet, bruh)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 25, 2016)

Current monsters : 5000 D-class / 3000 C-class / 2000 B-class / 1500 A-class / 500 S-class.

Felix - " The fighters are in, so i think its safe to say the carnage can begin " He briefly smirks

The green frog outside the castle arena snaps his fingers, creating a red magic circle underneath him and as he does so monsters begin rapidly warping into the arena.

A clustered army of brute winged creatures charges straight into the fighters, while some of the them fly toward them from above. The ones flying toward them are more spread out.


----------



## Julen (Jul 25, 2016)

Julen unholsters his flamethrower and uses his 1911. Then he screams.

-someone! Get the flying bitches! I'll save ammo to kill the others on land!

He took his aim and started shooting, taking his time. Almost each bullet went through the head of a abomination.

-FUCK! *shoots*
YOU! *shoots*
BITCH! *shoots*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

Jin flicks his paws outward and sending his spell books flying away from him, with the pages still facing him. He then motions his paws ; the white aura from his paws "connect" with that from the pages of the book.

- REQUIP : CATACLYSM-CAPTOR !

The aura combines color and wraps around Jin, materializing a blue jacket of dark-purple outline outside a blood-red shirt. Chains form around him and form a set of armor, and blades reinforce his wings, making them 5 times larger in size. His left eye blacks out and black veins crawl out of there as he roars :

- GIT REKT M8 !

Another flick of his paw calls forth a blast of frost and wind, obliterating the flying monsters coming towards him. One more flick, and a barrage of chains and blades come at those behind him.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 25, 2016)

Dearg uses a combination of his speed and daggers to slash the beast.  He fires a couple arrows up towards some of the flying ones. After he stops. all the monsters he attacked go down.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 25, 2016)

*leaps up, delivering a wing-propelled knee to the face of the first large monster in the mob blowing a hole through the back of the head, it's lifeless body falls to the floor as he quickly leaps to another. punching the throat with an electrified fist he rips out the carotid and jumps towards another monster while still aggressively snarling like a rabid beast*


----------



## Julen (Jul 25, 2016)

Julen reloads his colt and holster his flamethrower. Then he screams as he fearlessly charges into the monsters. When he's close enough he points his flamerthrower at them, pulls the safety trigger off and pulls the trigger. A 20 meter long line of burning napalm spits out of the flamethrower. He doesn't even aim. He just screams and laughs.

-BURN! BURN! BURN! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 25, 2016)

*after dropping another monster with a brutal blow through the spine, he notices a centaur-like creature charging towards Julen. Flying towards it, he then dives to tackle it, ripping an arm off as he brings it crashing to the ground, before howling at the sky and flying back towards the mob of large monsters. Appearing to be in a blood-craze it doesn't look like he's going to scale back the aggresion*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

(Guys, guys, wait for @Yaruzaru to comment on the fight ! You're pushing through so hard he can barely keep up with you !)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 25, 2016)

Jins and Deargs attacks stop the approach of the closest of the monsters. While Julen and Martin seem to have gained the attention of the monsters on the ground by attacking them.

The cluster of monsters charging toward the group get closer to Julen and Martin and slowly try to surround them while some charge in directly.

The flying monsters attempt to fly down and try to pick up Jin and Dearg to separate them from the group.

The green frog outside the arena seems to just be looking at the ground but appears to see what's going on. " Get rekt? Alright then friend . . . " Appearing to respond to Jins words he snaps his fingers again, the ground begins to tremor slightly . . .

(I think i'm more worried about being hit with chat restriction than anything)


----------



## Julen (Jul 25, 2016)

Julen stopped firing for a second. He saw that the monsters were all around him. He got an idea and smiled. 

-COME GET SOME OF THIS!

he shooted his flamethrower again. But this time he spinned around slowly, burning everyone around him (in the flamethrower range, duh)

- yeah....piece o' cake...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

While Dearg, Julen and Martin appear to all bring out all their force, Jin remains completely chill. He just remains in the air, with one of his paw behind his back, while the other casually flicks around and waves about, and the monsters appear to just automatically get blasted into pieces with any of his attacks : Chain/Blade-summoning, Air-Scythes, Frost-Fangs, or Blood-Crush. Occasionally, he looks down the ground to see how his teammates are doing, but otherwise pay little to no attention towards the monsters, as if he's confident enough to think that his team is next to invincible.
Occasionally, he yawns, as if finding no challenge at all, when the monsters appear to be too easy for his team, at least at the moment.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 25, 2016)

*noticing a group of monsters below as he hovered in place, Martin howls wildly soars into the air as storm clouds gather around him. He then drops to the ground striking it with his heel,  bathing the area in fire and lightning, kicking up smoke and dust as the 9 enemies are burned alive or disintegrated by the lightning.*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 25, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> While Dearg, Julen and Martin appear to all bring out all their force, Jin remains completely chill. He just remains in the air, with one of his paw behind his back, while the other casually flicks around and waves about, and the monsters appear to just automatically get blasted into pieces with any of his attacks : Chain/Blade-summoning, Air-Scythes, Frost-Fangs, or Blood-Crush. Occasionally, he looks down the ground to see how his teammates are doing, but otherwise pay little to no attention towards the monsters, as if he's confident enough to think that his team is next to invincible.
> Occasionally, he yawns, as if finding no challenge at all, when the monsters appear to be too easy for his team, at least at the moment.


(Shit like this is why I'm starting to hesitate joining in anymore RPs involving you bruh. Autoing everything like a god-mod starts to make things bland)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Shit like this is why I'm starting to hesitate joining in anymore RPs involving you bruh. Autoing everything like a god-mod starts to make things bland)


(*shrugs*)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 25, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Shit like this is why I'm starting to hesitate joining in anymore RPs involving you bruh. Autoing everything like a god-mod starts to make things bland)


(My character is seemingly in a blood rage, wreathed in an aura of flaming lightning, while ripping out throats and tearing through monsters that dwarf him in terms of size with minimal action, and you only find fault in what he's doing?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 25, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (My character is seemingly in a blood rage, wreathed in an aura of flaming lightning, while ripping out throats and tearing through monsters that dwarf him in terms of size with minimal action, and you only find fault in what he's doing?)


(Well, just remaining still in the air and making things die with only flicks of my paw tends to be boring in seconds, I guess)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 25, 2016)

(OMG one of the winged creatures is talking : O)

Felix - " Dropping the D class monsters like flies, to be expected "

Yaruzaru - " Well i'd be worried if they weren't at least capable of this "

The crowd goes crazy as the monsters drop in the sky and on the ground.

Julens flamethrower eats through the monsters as they try to approach him and none of the brutes seem to be able to keep up with Martins movements. 

None of the monsters seem to be able to get anywhere close to Jin but it does not stop them from trying.

The tremors stop for a moment, then suddenly large carnivorous plants start bursting up all around the arena. They lunge at and attempt to eat the fighters while they are preoccupied with the winged monsters. 

What can only be described as a small group of giant flying metallic piranha start warping in and slowly make their way across the field toward the group from behind them.

Large vines break up the ground beneath where Jin is flying and attempt to grab him and drag him down by force. They seem to regrow as they are cut by Jins attacks and it looks like the carnivorous plants are controlling them.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 26, 2016)

Jin gets grabbed by the vines and gets forcefully dragged down.

- Yikes !

Before he can react, the vines are already crushing around his body, rendering him helpless.
His eye flashes white. A large Air Scythe from in front of him flies towards him and pierces through the vine, shattering it into pieces and letting him go. He regains control of himself in the air again.

- You're gonna have to try a lil' harder than that !

He sends the books flying outward. The auras start to grow larger and, this time, black in color. The blades and chains change to black. He then sends them downward, tearing the plants below them into bits.
The wind howls. Jin flicks his paws and send a volley of blades towards the metallic piranha to get them away from his team.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 26, 2016)

The metallic piranha suddenly scramble to avoid Jins attacks and they start to split into teams and speed up as they approach, they take to the air as they head toward the group, one of the metallic piranha that is ahead of the rest lights up its eyes in a bright white and darts toward Jin, quickly getting closer to his position, the brunt of what is left of the winged creatures in the air continuously dive at Jin, to get him to focus on them and block his view. More of the flying creatures warp in around him and follow the pattern while the metallic piranha approaches.

The remaining ground forces focus themselves on rushing right into the fighters. Monsters that look like white faceless spirits warp in from further ahead in the field, surrounded by a swarm of floating white orbs that swirl around them in a protective pattern as they move forward.

Felix - " That escalated quickly, but it looks like things are about to get messy "

Yaruzaru - " You say that as if we didn't just see a hoard of monsters getting destroyed " He chuckles as he finishes speaking

Felix replies calmly - " True, but they were merely magical constructs, the fighters can actually be hurt . . . "


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 26, 2016)

Dearg starts to glow a white aura and zips through the ground forces taking down a third of them.

- I thought i never had to use that again. He becomes light headed for second, but quickly regains his composure.  And charges into the rest of them.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 26, 2016)

Jin takes a quick glance at both the flying creatures and the piranha, and suddenly swoops down to avoid them. He turns around and opens two massive Ward Black Holes, but then starts to sends Frost-Fangs and Air-Scythes at one of the black hole.

- METSU... KAMEHAHAME...

The black hole, taking Jin's relentless attacks, starts to glow white. He then "punches" the black hole from behind.

- HADOKEN !

A massive burst of energy blasts outward, straight at the flying monsters and the piranha. Jin quickly gets away from them, as if by mere insticts, and observes them from afar, to see what will happen.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 26, 2016)

Felix observes Deargs ability and speaks after seeing him dart through the monsters - " Interesting, though it appears he cannot maintain it for long, though he did take out a good number of them "

Yaruzaru - " Seems so . . . and my dad appears to be starting a light show over there " He smiles as he leans into the table while watching the battle

The earth trembles again but this time only Dearg can feel it, the ground forces continue to charge straight at him and the fighters. Dearg sees vines suddenly start to break up the ground around him and they attempt to grab him while the rest of the ground forces approach him.

The flying forces around Jin get completely wiped out and the metallic piranha glow white as they are hit with the blast. As the light from the blast begins to die down, dozens of smaller metallic piranha burst forward from the blast area, the huge swarm quickly approaches Jin and tries to bite away at him. The chattering of metallic teeth can be heard resonating through the air.

The white orbs and faceless spirits get closer to the group, the orbs start glowing a bright green as they approach the group with the faceless spirits behind them. More giant metallic piranha warp in far away from the group and start moving toward the them with white orbs surrounding them too.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 26, 2016)

Jin's expression changes to speechless as he looks at the swarm of piranha flooding at him.

- CRAP.

He quickly dodges the relentless wave and takes time to observe the entire battlefield from above.
The ground force, consists of the plants with their vines wildly attacking the team, is backed up by the faceless spirits and the orbs.
Thinking that physical attacks may not work well in this situation, and the blast appears to only break the piranhas into a horde of smaller ones of them, Jin thinks of something else.
The aura from his paws to the books slowly change to white and blue. He flicks his paws :

- Everyone, hold your fire !

Several black hole appears down below, followed by blades and ice spikes thrust up around his teammates, shielding them from both physical attacks and hopefully elemental attacks as well. Jin then calls down a massive blizzard of Frost-Fangs and Air-Scythes, seemingly covering the entire arena, leaving no corner of the area untouched.


----------



## Julen (Jul 26, 2016)

Julen instinctively ducks and covers his head. Then he waits until Jin's spell ends.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 26, 2016)

The remaining ground forces and the vines get cut up in the blizzard of blades and spikes. The smaller metallic piranha slowly get shredded apart. The orbs around the faceless spirits and the metallic piranha further away all change to an orange glow and appear to absorb the blizzard of blades and spikes into them. The eyes of the giant metallic piranha further away behind the orbs glow red one by one, lighting up an intimidating array of ominous red lights in the distance.

The giant metallic piranha charge ahead through the blizzard with the orbs circling them and the faceless spirits get very close to the group while surrounded by the orbs. The orbs part momentarily and a few of the faceless spirits quickly fly out toward the group with a few orbs following each of them, the hands of the faceless spirits warp into large claws, that appear to cut through the very air itself and they attempt to slice Jin. The orbs continue to glow orange and one faceless spirit attempts to fly into Julen.


----------



## Julen (Jul 26, 2016)

-What the...

Said julen as he saw one of the faceless spirits trying to fly into him. He quickly reached his 1911. He doubted that it'd be enough to kill it, but he had to try it. Ho tried to ran away as hee unloaded a whole magazine on the spirit.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 26, 2016)

The large claws are only centimeters away from Jin when they swipe through as he swoops down to avoid the attack, but the force itself appears to be enough to shred him into pieces if he gets hit.
He also sees that the orbs are completely shielding the monsters away from his elemental attacks. His eye flashes blood red as the aura in his paws and around his spell book, "Vein's Stain", turn blood-red as well, while the other two spell books have returned to his waist.

- This is gonna hurt me more than it hurts you...

As he flicks his paws and waves them about, the very air around the piranha and the spirits violently explodes in what looks like blood-red blasts. Several cuts start to appear on Jin's body and blood starts to drop on the ground.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 26, 2016)

The blood red blasts appear to get absorbed in a similar way to the elemental attacks and the orbs continue to glow orange. Some of the spirits and metallic piranha get caught in the sudden blasts though and fade.

The orbs around the spirit going for Julen move to block his shots, his gunfire seems to effectively destroy them and once all the orbs are gone around the spirit going after him the spirit gets caught in one of Jins blasts and fades.

The metallic piranha start to move quickly toward Jin and the orbs lead ahead to shield them.

The spirits gush out from behind the wall of orbs once the blasts are over and circle around Jin, they start to create a large sphere to trap him in with their bodies. The orbs left behind go after the group and start to glow red.

Felix - " We appear to be getting down to the last of the monsters "

Yaruzaru - " Yeah, though the orbs seem to be able to mitigate certain attacks and those spirits don't seem to go down easily either "

Felix - " Aren't you worried about the situation? " He watches the monsters closing in on the group and Yaruzarus dad

Yaruzaru watches the battle looking slightly worried but he sounds confident in his words " Not really, the tougher the challenge, the harder they will fight "

The now red orbs move to attack the group. The spirits continue to circle around Jin, slowly forming a large sphere around him with their bodies and the metallic piranha along with the orange orbs further down the field get closer and closer.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 26, 2016)

Jin takes notice of Julen's shots destroying the orbs. A smirk goes across his face.

- Now this is my specialty !

He clasps his hands, and pulls out several chains from a large black hole. They start to attach together into a large serpent, and appears to follow Jin's command. At the same time, he summons around 9000 blades, which cover the entire ceiling above him.
With another flick of his paws, as if just in case, the chain serpent and the blades start to emit a deadly cold aura of frosts and wind around, which is light blue and white in color.
Jin slashes his paw down. The blades start raining down on the entire arena, while the chain serpent skillfully dodges them as it swoops down, piercing through the orbs and the piranha with its metallic hooked blades. The aura of frost and wind, upon impact of the blades and the chain serpent hitting something or even the ground, detonates and creates blasts of frost and wind around, at the spirits.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 26, 2016)

Dearg pops his head out of the snow created from the magic, and shakes it off.  

-brrrrr, *smirks* heeeeaaaaah, fights along side Jin


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 26, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Dearg pops his head out of the snow


(I'm imaging you look really cute at that moment, dad : 3 *blushes*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 26, 2016)

Jin takes notice of Dearg joining the fight and aims his paw at him. A flash of white color wraps around Dearg, forming a set of armor of blades on his shoulders, wrists, waist and legs. Despite the rather bulky appearance, the set of armor doesn't slow Dearg down.
Jin then calls out to him :

- Take the orbs and those piranha out with physical attacks, and freeze the spirits with your ice arrows !


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 26, 2016)

-Right! 
Dearg slices through the piranaha plants, he then jumps up high and shoots 4 ice arrows at the spirits, freezing them solid . When he lands, the shock wave shatters them.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 26, 2016)

The red orbs near the group start to mimic the massive blizzard of ice fangs and air scythes they absorbed earlier to deflect the raining blades but they still slowly, one by one get shredded by the blades that get past the blizzard.

The orbs around the metallic piranha glow red, mimicking the blizzard of ice fangs and air scythes from having absorbing them earlier as well. The field looks a mess with the blizzard and the raining blades falling everywhere.

A group of the metallic piranha and orbs break off from the rest when the chain serpent passes through some of them. The eyes of the group of metallic piranha caught in the chain serpent glow brighter and they explode together, creating a large blast covering the area as the other group of metallic piranha break away.

The rest of the metallic piranhas eyes glow black and they sink into the ground, the earth seems to corrode as they touch it and they move out of sight underneath the ground. The orbs left behind slowly get destroyed from the raining blades.

The remaining spirits all start to fall to the combination of raining blades and Deargs ice arrows shattering them.

The few orbs left mimic the blood red blasts they absorbed earlier and start causing the explosions near the group.

Felix - " I can barely see the fight with all that's going on, but it looks like anything in there is probably going to be shredded to pieces anyway "

Yaruzaru scratches his head and chuckles awkwardly " Yeah, my dad gets carried away at times "


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 26, 2016)

Jin sees the blizzards and blood-blast explosions from the orbs and, as if by mere instinct, repeatedly opens Ward Black Holes everywhere to absorb the elemental attacks from the orbs and the explosions of the piranhas, in order to shield his teammates. The Ward Black Holes get charged up in mere seconds as they absorb the elemental assault into them.
In the midst of chaos, Jin looks down and sees that the piranhas are making their way underground. He flicks his paw and creates a massive tornado to lift all his teammates off the ground. Another flick with his paw send everyone out of range. He then brings his palms to focus the essence of frost and wind.

- CLASHING CATALYZED CATACLYSM !

The massive bursts of energy from the Ward Black Holes obliterates the entire ground and leave behind a gigantic crater. Jin then brings his paws forward to send the frost and wind down to finish off the piranhas.

- COSMOS' COMMOTION !

The ground and the piranhas freeze solid at the impact of the frost, and the wind shreds them into a trillion pieces.


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 26, 2016)

All the enemies fade from the attack and the state of the field compared to the grassy field it was is quite shocking to the crowd.

Yaruzaru - " That was almost too quick, just when dad was going through his armor list " He sits back in the chair and looks over the arena

Felix speaks calmly " Not bad, i was expecting at least one casualty though . . . "

Yaruzaru gives him an odd look after he finishes talking

The fighters get warped outside the castle arena and the cheers from the crowd fill the arena as the fighters get outside the castle.

The green frog stands there with an un amused look on his face " Git rekt indeed " he sighs.


----------



## Julen (Jul 26, 2016)

-as i said.....piece o' cake right?

He laughs.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 26, 2016)

Felix slowly stands up and clapping his hands :

- Marvelous, marvelous indeed !... I have to say, your sheer powers and tactics are really the ultimate weapons throughout this tournament !

He then announces directly to Jin :

- And now, for you and you alone, our guest of honor, Jin Lust-Sin... your final challenge for you only...

A flash of purple light wraps around Felix. In an instant, he vanishes from next to Yaru, and reappears in said flash of light, this time right in front of the fighters. In his hand is a black-bladed katana that glows with a black aura as he points it at Jin :

- The SS-class Monster.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 26, 2016)

Jin looks at Felix in extreme shock :

- W-w-w-what ? Y-you ? You're the SS-class... ???

Felix lets out a creepy smirk on his face :

- No, Jin... not me...

He slashes his katana in a horizontal line. The entire area is cloaked in a thick black mist that creeps upon the ground and into every corner.
When the mist fades away, all around the fighters are corpses of the monsters they have massacred earlier.
Jin looks around him with a confused expression on his face :

- What's going on ?

Felix smirks, his tone of voice suddenly changes from an old man to a growling beast :

*- The so-called SS-class monster around here...*

The black mist creeps upon the corpses of the monsters again... but when it fades away, those originally lying on the ground at the place of the monsters are now anthro creatures, with brutal slashes and cuts all over them. Felix continues :

*- ... Is you.*

Jin is at first confused, but then, slowly, a dead-scared expression runs across his face when he takes a close look at them.

- T-they... they are...

Felix nods :

- Yes. It was an illusion... but what you did to them wasn't.

Felix draws his katana to a side, as if readying to execute Jin right on the spot, while Jin himself has no idea what to make out of the sight in front of his eyes.

- You and your kind, the so-called "Void-Walkers", are mistakes of the gods, and so are all the other demons, the abominations that plague the entire underworld, the home of the spirits.

He then points the katana at Jin's throat ; Jin himself is speechless at this point, paralyzed in fear and shock as Felix's words seem to eat into his mind, like a plague :

- And it's my duty to fix those mistakes.

Jin stutters :

- W-who are you !?

Felix's eyes flashes blood-red. The membrane on his wings start to glow blood-red as he bares his fangs. The blade on his katana starts to emit a black aura as it slowly wraps around Felix's arms, until they're covered in black crystal-like substance that resembles titanium.
The sky starts to darken as black clouds cramp up and block off the sunlight. The wind starts howling, followed by thunders and lightnings above.

*- I am Malocas, God of Reincarnation and Afterlife.*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 26, 2016)

"Lightning and fire obey me at will, you think a little thunder and lightning is going to scare me?"

*he howls again as a massive bolt of lightning strikes his outstretched hand, leaving a icy blue rapier crackling with electricity in his grip*

"If you really are a god then answer me this. How many people can summon this particular blade from the skies?"


----------



## Julen (Jul 26, 2016)

Julen dropped his jaw as he saw what they've done.

-


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 26, 2016)

Yaruzaru stands up in shock as he sees Felix baring his sword at Jin and revealing that all those that he had been fighting were his own people. He feels sick, having literally had front row seats, watching Jin massacre his own people without knowing anything and the one that set it all up was sitting right next to him the whole time. He grits his teeth in frustration at himself as Felix reveals himself to be Malocas the god of reincarnation and afterlife.

He can suddenly feel the energy coming from Malocas as the sky darkens, it's incomprehensible to him, how could he be sitting right next to him through the tournament and not feel this energy at all, it's like a bottomless well. He appears to hesitate at the feeling but then grits his teeth to the point of grinding them together. He, made his dad, kill his own people, he sat right next to him and watched as if it was just a show when he knew what was going on all this time, when he was having his dad murder them.

His expression fills with anger and hatred and he shouts at the top of his voice as he jumps onto the table and leaps down at Malocas, not caring about the energy hes feeling from him anymore.

AAAAAAAAARRRRRGGGHHHHHH FUCKING DIIIIEEEEE!!!

He darts right toward Malocas, creating a glaive made out of his energy in mid air and tries to cut him down right where he stands.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 26, 2016)

Malocas glances at Martin in pure disdain, and slashes his katana at his rapier only once, shattering it into pieces in an instant.

- That would be my answer to your insolence, mortal...

He then grabs Martin's throat and starts to strangle him. Martin feels an overwhelming strength crushing down every muscle, tissue and bone in his throat, and blocking the very air from escaping his mouth.

- And death would be your punishment for that !

Martin starts to feel his senses dulling as a black aura starts to wrap around him. His life-force slowly drifts away as Malocas grips his throat tighter and tighter by the second.

- Lightning and fire obey you... but your very life, your very soul, obeys me ! Without me, you would've never existed in this world... and I can undo your existence in an instance right here, right now !

Jin appears to have snapped out of his paralyze of pure fear when he sees Malocas strangling Martin and hears Yaru's cry.
Malocas, still crushing Martin's life-force, suddenly and violently throws him straight at Yaru, planning to make the two hit and kill each other by accident.

- DIE !

Jin is just about to use element Wind to get them out of the way when Malocas vanishes out of sight. Before Jin knows it, a sudden heartache rushes through him, as Malocas' voice echoes in his ears :

- Not so fast.

Jin sees the black-bladed katana stabbed through his chest. The pain quickly overwhelms every inch of his veins as he slowly drops down.

- You... you monster !


----------



## Julen (Jul 26, 2016)

-YOU SON OF A BITCH!

Julen charged into Malocas and pointed his flamethrower at him. He stares into his eyes and pulls the trigger, projecting burning napalm at him.

- Burn! BURN! BURN!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 26, 2016)

Julen's fire appears to have no effect on Malocas at all. The flame simply spreads at him, but doesn't catch on him or even his outfit. He tilts his head in slight disgust as he looks at Julen's attempt :

- Humans... sickening creatures...

He then violently tosses Jin straight into the spread of fire :

- Take him with you too !

Jin gets caught off-guard and practically gets burned alive in Julen's flamethrower, and cries out in extreme pain as the fire licks through his fur :

*- AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 26, 2016)

Yaruzaru tries to quickly dissipate the energy in his weapon when he sees Martin being thrown at him but hes too close, he only manages to reduce its sharpness somewhat as Martin knocks into him.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 26, 2016)

*quickly amplifying the energy of his protective aura of flaming lightning, he manages to avoid serious injury*

"There's a reason i was nicknamed the Howling Dragon, which by coincidence is what i named my combat style"

*howls once more, fiercer and louder than any thus far. His body begins to glow as scales cover his fur and his head becomes more draconic. After a few seconds he's in the form of a full-blooded stormfire dragon standing on it's hind legs*


----------



## Julen (Jul 26, 2016)

Julen stopped shooting inmediatly, but it was too late. Jin caught on fire and napalm is almost imposible to extinguish. He knew that he couldn't do much. He holstered his colt into while crying silently and aimed at Malocas head. He started shooting.

- YOU FUCKING SCALIE BASTARD! FUCKING DIEEEEEEE!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 26, 2016)

Malocas looks at Martin's new form and Julen's attempt with slight amusement, but otherwise doesn't seem to even flinch at all at the sight. Julen's shots simply bounce off.
Malocas smirks :

- You mortal thinks you really have a chance ?

He then aims his katana at Jin. The black aura from the blade surrounds Jin and slowly seeps into him. He starts to stand back up, but Julen and Yaru find Jin exactly the same as when Azirak possessed him when they were in the underworld. This time, however, Jin doesn't seem to have any of his mind left. Both his eyes are blackened out, with black veins crawling out of them and onto his arms. He looks just like when he was under Azirak's control, though this time much worse.
Malocas grins :

- I've watched you all throughout this whole time... you seem to be Jin's good friends...

He then glares at Yaru :

- ... And son, too...

He then puts his katana away, and slowly steps back :

- However...

Jin, now completely under Malocas' control, appearing mindless and soulless, with no control of him left, follows Malocas' words, and readies his paw. The spell books around Jin starts to fly outward, and the pages start turning furiously, emitting auras that seep into Jin.
Black holes above the air and on the ground appear. A number of blades start to attach onto Jin's wings and at the same time forming an extra pair right beneath. His wingspan now is around 20 meters. Chains can be seen hanging on his wings, giving him the look of a gigantic phoenix. Jin himself is hardly visible at this point.
Jin's fur slowly changes to blood-red, and his fangs grow twice as long.
The sky goes completely pitch-black. Martin finds himself unable to command the lightning above anymore, and sees the thunderbolt striking randomly everywhere, shattering the area apart.
The wind howls and carries the cold of death itself, followed by stench of blood. Black mists start to creep across the ground.

- I don't think he minds that anymore... I can read the thirst and hunger for power deep inside his heart... and that is all he really wants... your meaningless lives are nothing to him.

Malocas' eye flashes red. Jin's voice sounds as if he's in a trance :

*- I hear you, father.*

Malocas points at the fighters :

- Bring me their souls, and you shall have your powers.

A blood-red flash glows across where Jin's eyes are. When it fades away, they see two blood-red pupils in his eyes, seemingly reptilian. He growls, his voice this time sounding otherworldly :

*- As you wish, father.*

Jin roars out loud :

*- SUBMIT AND SUFFER !!!!!
*
----------

[Super theme song !]


----------



## Julen (Jul 26, 2016)

(Btw, i prefer Wishmaster XD)
When Julen saw what happened to.Jin he started running as fast his flamethrower allowed him to.

-Oh.....FUCK FUCK FUCK RUN FOR YOUR FUCKING LIVES!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 26, 2016)

Julen said:


> -Oh.....FUCK FUCK FUCK RUN FOR YOUR FUCKING LIVES!


(DEMIGOD JIN FINDS AMUSEMENT IN YOUR ATTEMPT
Just kidding, I'm dying of laughter here XD )


----------



## Julen (Jul 26, 2016)

(Accurate representation of Julen's quote (close your eyes) 




 )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 26, 2016)

Julen said:


> (Accurate representation of Julen's quote (close your eyes)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Oh dear me XD )


----------



## Julen (Jul 26, 2016)

(XD)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 26, 2016)

(Incoming ultra plot twist + wall of text...)


----------



## Julen (Jul 26, 2016)

(Alright alright alright!)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 26, 2016)

Yaruzaru feels like hes watching a repeat of his dad getting controlled again. His memory jogs back to how he felt the first time he saw this happen . . . utterly powerless. He stands there staring into space while Jin bares down on them. His mixture of anger, frustration and fear make him struggle to think or even form energy outside his body. He tries to create a weapon but nothing happens, it's like his own abilities have stopped obeying him . . .

he does not want to sit and do nothing again while his dad is controlled against his will . . . but his mind won't allow him to make a single rational thought at the moment and he does little to try and get out of the way as Jin attacks.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 26, 2016)

Jin clenches his fists and flicks his paws outward. The entire scene starts to darken. Each of the fighters see the others slowly, until completely, blend into the shadow. From here on, they start to hallucinate nightmares of their own fear as the area slowly "brightens" back up.

Julen finds himself in what appears to be a battlefield, but is tied up on a pole with chains around him and at his mouth, making him unable to scream. Surrounding him are waves of horribly deformed and/or dismembered humanoid corpses, seemingly anthros, slowly crawling towards him. Despite some of them are headless, Julen can still hear their disturbingly pained groaning noise, carrying with them the weak sound of pure pain and hunger, as if craving for his very flesh.

Martin sees David and his parents chained on a bloodied wall, brutally tortured, with lots of scars and bruises on their body. He's repeatedly electrocuting them, and at the same time feeling his muscles being pierced and shredded apart by his own electrified attacks. He finds himself unable to stop, and his family's pained cry pierces through his ears.

Yaru finds himself at a cemetery under a blood-red sky, where the graves of his entire family are around him, violently busted up. Inside the graves are his family members' corpses, even his dad. He sees all of them staring straight at him with their lifeless eyes. Around him are his people, covered in blood, with weapons in their hands.

Dearg sees himself standing on all fours, on a pile of corpses, with Tyson and Giresse horribly eviscerated and brutalized. He can even feel the blood dripping from his mouth.


(Really sorry if you find these disturbing and offensive to you, though...)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 26, 2016)

(*Sips tea* Sir Jin, i find these images terribly disturbing and offensive)


----------



## Julen (Jul 26, 2016)

Julen tried to look down. Closing his   eyes and tried to calm down.  

-this is...this is not real....it's not.....IT'S FUCKING NOT.....

He thought to himself. However, he ended up crying silently. His head, cheeks and mouth twitched from
Time to time, like if his last bits of sanity dissapeared.

-why.....


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 26, 2016)

-aaack, noooo.....not....again..........grrrrrrrrrrr.  

he starts to transform, his fur turns black, his white aura fades and turns red.  Mucles shift and atrophy.

-aaagh......ArrroooooooohHHH


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 26, 2016)

*strikes his own chest with an electrified fist stopping the illusion*

"Fun fact for you: one of my ancestors was the god of dragons himself. You didn't find it odd i could become a full-blooded dragon at will? Or that i fought with all the ferocity that comes with it, whether transformed or not? Btw the days of my abilities injuring me with use are long past, hasn't affected me since i joined the Jagged Fang years ago. I knew right then it was an illusion."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 26, 2016)

"Unfortunately for you, 27 generations have passed since my family's first child of the dragon god was born. And i'm still the most powerful descendant thus far, time to show the true fury of the stormfire clan."

*for the first time the others heard Martin's draconic form howl, echoing with such force and terrifying volume, that all but Jin could see their fur and hair shaking in sync their increasing heart rate. The sky crackles with thunder and lightning, while clouds begin to rain fire the lightning changes from natural colors to blood red. And other dragons seems to pass through the clouds to assist Martin as if they were obeying a command sent through space itself*

"Never underestimate my clan"

*his scales turn black as his claws turn white, the firey aura shifting to an unatural silver color as the lightning begins arcing through the sky from his scales*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 26, 2016)

(So remind me again why this is Episode 2? It has absolutely no connections to the first one unless your going to suddenly fill in a gaping plot hole or something. And besides that, I lost interest in the story altogether since Martin suddenly turned into another God-mod. Unless being busted as all hell is the point of the story, and in that case, I'll bring someone from Dragonball Z or something)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 26, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "Unfortunately for you, 27 generations have passed since my family's first child of the dragon god was born. And i'm still the most powerful descendant thus far, time to show the true fury of the stormfire clan."
> 
> *for the first time the others heard Martin's draconic form howl, echoing with such force and terrifying volume, that all but Jin could see their fur and hair shaking in sync their increasing heart rate. The sky crackles with thunder and lightning, while clouds begin to rain fire the lightning changes from natural colors to blood red. And other dragons seems to pass through the clouds to assist Martin as if they were obeying a command sent through space itself*
> 
> ...


(I'd like it if you actually play along my RP, please ; right now everyone is seeing hallucinations, and yet you just shrug it all off like what even :| I'm trying to get everyone through the story here)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 26, 2016)

(When did you decide i was broken? My character's abilities have been altering the weather since he showed up at the coliseum.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 26, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (When did you decide i was broken? My character's abilities have been altering the weather since he showed up at the coliseum.)


(But right now you're under corrupted Jin's illusion, just as much as you're under the necromancer's mana-draining field ; your character may be very powerful, but that's not how the current scene works)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 26, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (So remind me again why this is Episode 2? It has absolutely no connections to the first one


(I'm trying to narrate this one to that point)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 26, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "Unfortunately for you, 27 generations have passed since my family's first child of the dragon god was born. And i'm still the most powerful descendant thus far, time to show the true fury of the stormfire clan."


(Also, in the world of my RP, there're only 6 gods :

Tirany, Goddess of Love, Peace and Tolerance
Malocas, God of Reincarnation and Afterlife
Solared, God of Dawn and Dusk
Welkinus, Lord of the Sky
Palatinatos, Guardian of the Earth
Ocarus, Empress of the Sea
There's no "dragon god" in my universe, only these 6 ; Tirany and Malocas being Azirak's parents, and Azirak being Jin's past life ; there, only that)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 26, 2016)

(Then let's say he's still under the illusion even though he thinks he broke it, but once it does break he'll transform like he did in the second layer of the illusion. And maybe go with the sky god because most dragons are usually flying?)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 26, 2016)

Yaruzarus eyes dart around his new surroundings in a panicked expression until he brings his eyes to the graves.

He feels the weight of his sins crawling on his back, what he had been working so hard to prevent feels as if it was just snatched away all at once. In the back of his mind he knew he would not be able to protect them, he knew this would happen, it always happens, no matter how hard he tries to keep those he cares for safe. He had just allowed himself to become comfortable with the possibility of actually being able to settle down and live normally with a family, friends, and loved ones . . . but it was never going to last . . . it was just wishful thinking. He tries to back away, but his legs don't allow it, fearing that all this time, what he should of been protecting everyone from, was himself, everyone would have been fine and gone on living if they did not know him to begin with. When he finally thought he could have been free of it all, his dad gets taken from him when Azirak corrupted him, but he managed to save him. It will be fine, i just have to keep protecting him, but it's an endless pattern, he feels naive to think he can break this cycle, and keep everyone safe from harm. The weight of his fears is too much to bare with, it forces him to his knees as his families lifeless eyes stare straight through him. He feels like they are questioning him . . . 

_Why didn't you protect us . . . _

_Did you even try . . .

You really are weak . . . 
_
He knows it's an illusion, at least that's what he tells himself, but seeing his family dead in front of him, real or not, crushes his resolve. He curls up and shakes in fear of his own powerlessness, his energy looks to become unstable and starts slowly dissipating on it's own.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 26, 2016)

*upon the completion of the stransformation he once again finds himself staring at his family. This time cold, lifeless, and surrounded by burn marks on the ground, their limp bodies displaying faint arcs of red lightning.*

".....what have i done? Did i actually give in to the beast within this much? David...you can't be dead, not again...this is what drove me to join the Jagged Fang in the first place...your death, because i couldn't protect you...was i the one who killed you?"

*the sheer terror of what he'd done in his unbridled and unrestricted rage hit him as hard as the landslide that claimed his parents. He begins wailing in agony over what he'd done to his brother, as his transformation breaks and he collapses to the ground, sobbing in regret as the altered weather disipates and turns to pouring rain, reflecting the heart of the one that changed it*


----------



## Julen (Jul 26, 2016)

Julen stopped crying a while ago. He had a blank expression on his face and he stared into emptyness. He remembered what he had done during the war. Killing innocent people, executing prisoners.....He thought he could forget it, but he didn't. Jin re-opened an old wound. And now it's bleeding. Horrible images come to his mind, the spoils of an unfair and cruel war. He looked at the creatures in front of him and a single tear rolled down his eyes. 

-i'm....i'm sorry.........i deserve this.......


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 26, 2016)

Dearg in his nightmare induced  haze gets up and tries to fight his other side. It takes all of his mental stamina to fight back the visions. 

- my nephew no......Tyson... I didn't mean to.....no! this isn't real. This this far more powerful than azirak.  I must..fight.  

He quickly throws down a light shield around his friends in hopes of protecting them from the visions.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 26, 2016)

*now finding himself back in the body of his 6 year old self, he is presented with a choice possessing utterly terrifying consequences: A) save his parents at his own expense, thus allowing David to grow up knowing them, but never meeting or knowing his older brother. B) do nothing but watch as his parents are buried alive right in front of him, damning them and any chance his brother will ever have to know the parents that he never had growing up under Martins care*

"I know this is fake, they died while I was in the cave keeping an eye on David. Didn't even realize they weren't coming back until a week after they left...But even so I can't just stand by and watch"

_"forgive me David, this is the hardest choice i'll ever make...but you deserve a better childhood than i gave you..."_

*as he threw himself at his parents pushing them out of the way, a single tear fell from his eye before the rocks buried him alive in their place*

(If my posts get too dark and depressing let me know. My mind can get very dark and i can't explain why because i don't the answer.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 26, 2016)

In reality, it can be seen that Jin himself has fallen into his own mental trauma, inflicted upon by Malocas himself...


> It's Jin's hometown, Ionah, but burned to the ground. Houses and buildings in dust and smokes, people reduced to ashes. Flames crawling on the ground, and lightning tearing the sky apart.
> Jin sees Martin flying above the sky, along with several more dragons, raining meteor showers, fire storm and thunderstorm upon him, sending his hometown straight down to hell. He tries to call out to Martin, but his voice is muted. He finds his metallic wings gone, and so does his power over element wind. Desperate, he rushes through the flames and reaches his burning house after trying to navigate his way through and stamp the fire out of his fur.
> There is little to nothing left of his house. It's not even recognizable anymore.
> He lunges himself in, through the flames, tensing his body up as the flames lick and creep on his fur, and desperately tries to find everyone in a panic.
> ...


----------



## Julen (Jul 26, 2016)

More images came to his mind. Images of him in the early day, when the war was at his highest peak. He was kinda "brain-washed" by the army propaganda and intensive training. He didn't show mercy at all... executing people without even twitching......not only enemy soldiers....prisoners.... civilians.....mothers....fathers .....brothers...sisters........
He knew that he was a monster. He did horrible stuff... he remembered a family, which he was told to executate...as he was brain-washed he followed the order without questioning. He opened fire with his flamethrower. He could hear their screams. Their voices, yelling, begging for mercy...
When he remembered all of that his breathing became gradualy faster and louder then he started crying desperatedly. He thought that after all the stuff he did...he didn't deserve to live anymore...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 26, 2016)

*finds himself in the same siutation with the same choice, as if something wanted him to willingly let his parents die. Defiantly he made the same choice only to have it repeat itself over, and over, and over again, until his eyes couldn't even begin to water due to feeling no emotion before sacrificing himself yet again.*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 26, 2016)

What's left of them, seen in reality, is Malocas standing above Jin's motionless body, with his katana readied :

- I knew you had it in you... you're too weak, you were always too weak... your thirst for power never ends, and with everything you get, your desire and your hope to protect everyone is washed clean off away from your heart... and yet you proudly claimed to defend the mortals, when it's by your own hands that your "own people" suffer, and now your friends, too...

He holds his katana up, with the blade pointing downward, aiming at Jin :

- However, it's only you that shouldn't live... It disgusts me to even think you're my "son".

The black clouds from the sky above and the mist creeping on the ground start to move towards his blade.

*- Rest in pieces.*

However, his blade is blocked off when a white aura suddenly wraps around Jin.

- What the !?

The aura slowly takes on the form of a spirit that resembles Azirak, but only pure white in color. Malocas looks at him in surprise, but then comes to recall the events weeks ago.

- I see... so, this must be what's left of you... how pathetic.

Azirak doesn't say anything, only hovering over Jin, in a defensive manner.

- Such hypocrisy... massacred every single one of your own kind in cold-blooded, took their lives as your enjoyment, then trapped your own friends in their never-ending nightmares, and now act like you can save them ?

Azirak remains silent, but the determined expression can be seen on his face.
Malocas shakes his head in impatience :

- I don't have time for this, and you can't stop me.

With a slash of his katana, black aura wraps around Malocas and Jin as they vanish out of sight. Only Azirak's spirit is left with the other of Jin's team. He looks around them at once, and flicks his paw. A wave of white energy emits from around him and cleanses the area, waking everyone back up from their nightmares, and reviving all the Void-Walkers back to life.


----------



## Julen (Jul 26, 2016)

Julen wakes up slowly. Whimpering a bit and covered in sweat. What he saw disturbed him a lot. He tried to stand up but he couldn't, he was feeling too weak. He lied on his chest, trying to calm down and catch his breath.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 26, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen wakes up slowly. Whimpering a bit and covered in sweat. What he saw disturbed him a lot. He tried to stand up but he couldn't, he was feeling too weak. He lied on his chest, trying to calm down and catch his breath.


Azirak's spirit slowly approaches Julen and kneels down next to him. He silently brings his paw to Julen's forehead. A white aura wraps around his paw as it slowly fades away, seemingly seeps into Julen's head.
Julen starts to lose all the horrible memories of what he just saw earlier as his mind slowly gets clearer. At the same time, he feels his energy restoring back up to full.
Azirak, after done healing Julen, steps back, and still kneels down, as he looks down, with his paws holding together, and his tail curled up next to him. He seems to try to tell Julen that he's very sorry for what happened earlier.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 26, 2016)

*upon waking up and realizing it was all an elaborate illusion, Martins pupils grow until only a sliver of his aqua colored irises remain visible. Suddenly the pupils change from black to an icy blue, as he once again takes a draconic form. The sky itself seems to split apart under the force of the lightning arcing from his back. Completing his transformation, his scales turn black once again, arcing lightning into tbe heavens and the ground, burning with an intense unnatural aura of silver fire. Upon his howling once more the sky erupts with red lightning and icy blue flames as it rains down on Martins draconic body. He then roars sending an echoing shriek of such force and volume the ground itself shakes as the arcs of electricity across his back feed into the rock beneath his feet. It's then the others begin to realize he's no longer in control and the insinctual beast within him has completely taken over.*


----------



## Julen (Jul 26, 2016)

Julen stands up as he magicaly starts feeling way better and forgets the visions. He looks at Azirak's spirit and frowns.

-didn't think i'd have to see you again...

Then he realized that he healed him and helped him go back to his normal level of insanity. He awkwardly smiled for a second, regreting his last words.

-s-sorry 'bout that.....and thank you....

He looked around to see that malocas and jin dissapeared. He also witnessed what Martin had become.

-where's jin? WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT?!?!?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 26, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *upon waking up and realizing it was all an elaborate illusion, Martins pupils grow until only a sliver of his aqua colored irises remain visible. Suddenly the pupils change from black to an icy blue, as he once again takes a draconic form. The sky itself seems to split apart under the force of the lightning arcing from his back. Completing his transformation, his scales turn black once again, arcing lightning into tbe heavens and the ground, burning with an intense unnatural aura of silver fire. Upon his howling once more the sky erupts with red lightning and icy blue flames as it rains down on Martins draconic body. He then roars sending an echoing shriek of such force an volume the ground itself shakes as the arcs of electricity across his back feed into the rock beneath his feet. As the others begin to realize he's no longer in control and the insinctual beast within him has completely taken over.*





Julen said:


> Julen stands up as he magicaly starts feeling way better and forgets the visions. He looks at Azirak's spirit and frowns.
> 
> -didn't think i'd have to see you again...
> 
> ...


Azirak's spirit calmly and slowly approaches Martin, with his paws opened, as he gets to in front of him. Azirak remains silent, but the look on his face appears to tell Martin that it was just an illusion, and that everything's OK now.
All 12000 Void-Walkers around, however, take notice of Martin's transformation and mistakes him for a monster, until Azirak turns around to look at them. They soon come to recognize him as Azirak, or what's left of his soul, their First Emperor.

- Y-your Majesty ? What are you doing here ? What happened ?

Azirak slowly closes his eyes. Everyone starts to hear his voice speaking to them in telepathy, even Martin, while in his beast form.

_"My father has captured Jin and taken him, or what's left of him, to the realm of the gods, the Grand Divine Sky. My father plan to team up with Solared in using Jin to overthrow my mother, also the Grand Goddess of the realm. However, I can sense Jin's soul trapped in the underworld, trapped in his own nightmare, slowly being drained of his life force. We must hurry ; my mother cannot hold back my father and Solared for long, and without Jin, we have no chance of ending this chaos. Only he can land the final blow to Malocas and Solared themselves, because he's my next life, as am I once a god myself, before my own father banished me to the underworld, reincarnating me as a demon. I myself can only accompany you to the realm and, at my best, along with my mother, keep you safe."_


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 26, 2016)

*looses another echoing howl, filling those nearby with an unexplainable sense of dread. before he spits a blast of flame-covered lightning straight into the air*

*As dragons come out from the clouds, they attempt to communicate with Martins allies.*

"This is the true curse of those born with such pure gifts of the stormfire dragon clan...once they begin to nurture the abilities they possess, they find themselves becoming an increasingly powerful conduit for rage and fury as fierce as fire and lightning itself. The events which just transpired have caused that rage and fury to blind Martins sense of self, completely dwarfing his own personality and turning him into nothing more than an instinctive rage-driven beast. Even we know not how to return him to control, until whatever caused this is stopped, it is possible he could remain like this"


----------



## Julen (Jul 26, 2016)

After "hearing" azirak's words Julen stood up, wiped of the dust from his hair, headband and uniform, and holstered his flamethrower. Then he looked at azirak and to the Void-Walkers.

- Well what the fuck are we waiting for? LET'S GET SOME PAYBACK!!!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 26, 2016)

Azirak looks down, seemingly ashamed of himself, in responds to the dragons :
_
"As am I, and Jin, after me, when our father is the one that controls lives and deaths themselves. Cursed with the burdens more than gifted with the powers."_

He then glances at Julen :

_"It's not that easy... he's in a much worse case than when my corrupted side tried to possess him. Unless by "payback", as you call it, means trying to resonate his willpower and wake his soul back from the coma, which I highly doubt you'd mean that."_


----------



## Julen (Jul 26, 2016)

-reasonate....

He thinks for a couple of minutes. He looks at his arms and at his hand-grenades hanging on his chest.

- do you think you could revive dead people? what if we make him do something so horrible...that will trigger him and wake his soul back?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 26, 2016)

Julen said:


> -reasonate....
> 
> He thinks for a couple of minutes. He looks at his arms and at his hand-grenades hanging on his chest.
> 
> - do you think you could revive dead people? what if we make him do something so horrible...that will trigger him and wake his soul back?


Azirak frowns in absolute disapproval at Julen's words, making him see that Azirak clearly disagrees with the idea.


----------



## Julen (Jul 26, 2016)

Julen rolls his eyes as he sees Azirak's reaction.  He starts speaking in a childish tone.

-well...i guess we'll have to do it the boring way...we'll have to *makes the " sign with his fingers* "reasonate" with him...

He mumbles to himself.

-bullshit...
reasonate? Reasonate my ass...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 26, 2016)

"As it has always been with our clan, so it shall always be. The turmoil in his heart gave voice to a plea. A command that altered those clouds summoning us through the very fabric of space,  a command we've come to answer. We apologize but we must obey that command..."

*storm clouds begin to spral and funnel upwards forming an upside down tornado in midair. As lightning arcs between the clouds the heat generated causes them to burst into flame. And a massive thunderbolt dozens of feet wide and thousands of time stringer than normal strikes down against Martins back. Collapsing him to the ground though his transformation doesn't break, he falls unconscious as tbe dragons return to the clouds and disappear*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 26, 2016)

(Felt so tempted to bring in the Angelic Paladins just in case Martin decided to kick all the dragons' butt lol)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 26, 2016)

Azirak sighs, as if wanting the dragons to hear him, but then he finds himself only thinking it to himself, in absolute fear :

"Power-competing is an unnecessary endless race. Right now, Martin himself is very close to Solared, God of Dawn and Dusk, and Welkinus, Lord of the Sky, due to his element of Thunder and Fire... even after so many generations. However, if anything, he's still only a demigod at best... and in no way anywhere even near what Jin is capable of right now, empowered with pure darkness from father..."

He then remains silent for a moment, before looking back up at Julen :

_"What is your plan when you spoke of reviving dead people ?... How do you think making Jin do horrible things would have any effect at all ?"_


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 26, 2016)

Dearg in his beast form looks up to see Azirak. A fit of rage overcomes him, he charges at azirak.


----------



## Julen (Jul 26, 2016)

Julen looks at Azirak and raises an eyebrow.

-so now you wanna know huh? I mean... Jin always had a really personal connection between all of us as we've been friends for a while...he wouldn't hold himself back if something bad happened to us...so just imagine....someone of our group...getting killed by Jin's posseded body....him witnessing it....it would probably be enough to wake him up....i think...i mean...it's dangerous, i don't know if it would work....but let's face it, there are going to be casualities anyways.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 26, 2016)

Azirak shakes his head, his "body" visibly trembling :

"It pains me to even have the slightest glimpse of such idea of sacrificing any of you... I know how important you are to Jin, and I feel the same from my own, too... I may be able to revive dead people, but breaking the cycle of life and death is against the rules of nature, and I've already done more than enough of it when I brought back our people from Jin's blind massacre earlier..."


(Fun fact : Jin usually calls himself "Ruler of Nature" due to his element Wind XD )


----------



## Julen (Jul 26, 2016)

Julen looks at Azirak, kinda upset.

- look hippie! Cut the fucking "rules of nature shit out will ya?!? We are not talking about saving only jin's life! We are talking about saving the lifes OF A HELL TONE OF FUCKING PEOPLE! ALRIGHT THEN....WHAT'S YOUR PLAN THEN "EINS-FUCKING-TEIN"? JUST GO LOOK FOR JIN AND GENTLY ASK HIM TO WAKE THE FUCK UP?!? HMMMMM THAT SOUNDS LIKE A SOLID 10 OUTTA FUCKING 10! WHAT IS MORE IMPORTANT THE LIVES OF THOUSANDS OF INNOCENT PEOPLE WITH HOPES AND DREAMS OR THE FUCKING "RULES OF NATURE"?!?!? HUH?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen looks at Azirak, kinda upset.
> 
> - look hippie! Cut the fucking "rules of nature shit out will ya?!? We are not talking about saving only jin's life! We are talking about saving the lifes OF A HELL TONE OF FUCKING PEOPLE! ALRIGHT THEN....WHAT'S YOUR PLAN THEN "EINS-FUCKING-TEIN"? JUST GO LOOK FOR JIN AND GENTLY ASK HIM TO WAKE THE FUCK UP?!? HMMMMM THAT SOUNDS LIKE A SOLID 10 OUTTA FUCKING 10! WHAT IS MORE IMPORTANT THE LIVES OF THOUSANDS OF INNOCENT PEOPLE WITH HOPES AND DREAMS OR THE FUCKING "RULES OF NATURE"?!?!? HUH?


(The realism is strong in this one... me like)


----------



## Julen (Jul 27, 2016)

(*breathes heavily, trying to catch his breath*)


----------



## Julen (Jul 27, 2016)

( 



Just imagine him speaking like this guy)

Julen starts yelling at Azirak.

-I'M ASKING A FUCKING QUESTION!!! 

(Don't worry. This message is just for filler. Take your time :3)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

Azirak and all the Void-Walkers remain silent at Julen's words. He then looks down and slowly nods, seemingly to agree with his idea, though as reluctantly as he is, when it comes to hurting someone like that. However, he does acknowledge that he himself has no other plan.

_"I'll meet you in the underworld then... I could've stayed longer, but after taking a full hit from my father earlier, I can't stay here much longer, before I completely vanish out of the world..."_

He slowly dissipates out of sight. The Void-Walkers, all this time remaining silent while Azirak spoke on behalf of them, now are seen with an expression of pure determination on their face. They all look at the fighters, and one of them speaks up on behalf of the rest :

- We'll get to Grand Divine Sky on our own and try to hold Emperor Jin. You should make your way to the underworld to meet up with Emperor Azirak immediately. Time is of essence.


----------



## Julen (Jul 27, 2016)

- Roger that! 

He comes closer to the one who talked to them and whispers.

- euh...yeah...how the fuck do i get there?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

Julen said:


> - euh...yeah...how the fuck do i get there?


- Through the goddamn Silver Gate that you and the others went through earlier, dammit.


----------



## Julen (Jul 27, 2016)

Julen looks around awkwardly. 

- ok...thanks bud.

Then he starts walking towards the silver gate.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen looks around awkwardly.
> 
> - ok...thanks bud.
> 
> Then he starts walking towards the silver gate.


(Wait up for the others, bruh ; and, the silver gate is a heck far away : from the current location to Jin's hometown to the gate will take a heck longer than just that, and will be full of Malocas' minions trying to dispose you all, so prepare yourself)


----------



## Julen (Jul 27, 2016)

( 



 )


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 27, 2016)

(i'm back, having some major issues with my laptop)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 27, 2016)

*begins to wake, causing the others to question which side it be.*

*upon fully waking up, the others notice he's somehow returned to lucidity*

"It worked...now that i'm back in control i should be able to wield tbe full power of this form. *Pupils return to black* i used all my focus to try sending a message through that first howl before i blacked out, i didn't think it would reach them...i didn't even know if this would work again. I'm guessing during the battle you figured out why my combat style is named howling dragon? I'm sorry you had to see me like that. The primal personality of my abilities hasn't taken over like that in a LONG time. Ihoped a large enough bolt of stormfire would be enough to shock me out of it and bring me back to control"


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 27, 2016)

Though the illusion is gone, Yaruzaru stays curled up on the ground. His energy continues to dissipate from his body and he only hears muffled voices around him as he blankly stares at the ground. He looks up for a moment through his blurred vision, he can make out the void walkers that he thought were killed. He is unsure of what has happened but it makes him feel somewhat relieved for a moment. After Azirak vanishes, Yaruzaru is not sure why, but he feels the urge to get away from everyone else. His dad is gone he thinks to himself, he needs to go help him, he can't just leave. He staggers to get up but pauses abruptly while he is crouched on the ground, he rests his hand into the earth, feeling like his energy is crushing him with the feelings running through it . . .

_. . . but i'm bound to lose him again . . . why bother even trying to protect anyone anymore . . . they all get taken away . . . they all leave . . . they all die . . . every time . . . 
_
His vision clears, he tries to command his energy but still can't seem to control it anymore, it just continues to run off his body of its own will. Everyone looks safe, no one is dead . . . but his dad was taken from him . . . again. He closes his eyes briefly and then suddenly darts to get out of the arena. He wants to get away from everyone else, he doesn't have anywhere in mind, his legs just carry him away.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

The sky suddenly turns dark again. Black clouds start to cramp up and block out the sun. Lightning starts to crack everywhere and tear the air apart with flaming/shocking sparks, in between the howling winds that carry the very stench of blood and death itself, as well as a gravely cold chill.
Jin's spell books, lying on the ground, suddenly start to fly upward, until they stop and just float in the air. After a few seconds, they slowly open up ; the auras coming from within the pages glow outward and form together, creating a circle of light-blue, purple and blood-red.
The circle of aura then start to rotate around the place ; black mist starts to creep on the ground and slowly reach the aura.
The circle slowly expands as the mist gets inside it.
In front of everyone's eyes, the mist slowly takes on Jin's form, when he wasn't corrupted, but without his metallic wings, and is pitch-black, resembling a shadowy figure at this point. However, his eyes have that silver-white color.

Jin's shadow looks around everyone, and stops his gaze at his son Yaru. He looks down in utter sadness.
Being taken away from Yaru so many times has made Yaru absolutely broken, possibly to the point of even leaving this planet.
Yaru blames himself for his powerlessness in being unable to protect Jin, and Jin, in return, blames himself for always making Yaru worried.
A drop of icy-blue water drops from the eyes of Jin's shadow at the sight of Yaru leaving.
Jin's shadow brings his paws up.
The wind howls.
A breeze slowly comes into place and blows through Yaru. He hears Jin speaking to him :

_"The wind will always guide your path, and you'll know I'm looking after you, smiling..."
"Let my wind embrace you, son... The wind, my eyes, my ears, and my paws... For you..."
"Everywhere you go... Anywhere you might be... I'm always by your side."_


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 27, 2016)

"The stormfire will always back any of you...after all you've done for me and David, it's the least i can do."

*Tosses a whistle-like hollowed out bone to each of them*

"If you find yourself in a corner with no way out in sight, blow into that. The stormfire clan will always answer its call...even if i'm unable...I can't and won't let what happened to David repeat itself with any of you. So please, always carry it with you, regardless where you are or what you're doing."

*looses a low and quiet howl out of sadness*

*Yells in a commanding voice*  "We're coming for you Jin, you'd do the same for us...The stormfire clan will not rest until we bring you back."

*once more he looses an echoing howl rippling across the land like a crack of thunder...The stormfire clan appearing again from the clouds*

*shouts in an inspiring and commanding voice fitting of a general*
"My clan, we go to war against the very god of life and death. But we will not rest, we will not fall, we will not back down, and we will not give our enemies a single reprieve until we bring our ally back from his grip. Are you with me?"

*the sky erupts with roars like rolling thunder, rippling the grass like an ocean of sound*

*yells to the others* "let's bring him back"


----------



## Julen (Jul 27, 2016)

Julen holds the whistle that Martin gave to him.

-welp....i guess it might come in handy....

He putted in inside his pocket and kepr marching towards the Silver Gate. He was staring into emptyness again. Lost in his own thoughts.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

During Martin's speech, a massive blizzard suddenly blows through the entire arena.
Moments later, hundreds of dragons, but with crystalline wings, swoop down, and surrounds all of them, including Martin's clan.
They all carry crystal-blue weapons, ranging from swords to spears, lances, pikes and glaives. One of the Crystal-Wing Drakes speak out to them in an intimidating and commanding voice :

- We come here for the soul of the false god known as Jin Lust-Sin. Do not interfere, and you won't be harmed.

Jin's shadow flicks his paws around, looking like he's summoning someone/something. White mists appear on the ground and slowly form together into Azirak's soul.
The two "stand" there, looking at each other, in complete silence. Jin's shadow brings out his paw, which Azirak's spirit slowly returns with his in response, followed by the two's nod. They then slowly turn back into their mist form, and fuse together, in a flash of silver-white light.
In front of Julen, Dearg, Yaru and Martin, the mist reappear as what seems like a cross of Jin/Azirak and Malocas : while resembling Jin and Azirak for the most part as a kangaroo, the "fusion" of the two now appears with two pairs of draconic wings on their back and large horns on their head.
The wind howls again, this time carrying both their voice in union, but only to Julen, Dearg, Yaru, Martin and his clan :

_"We'll hold them back. You all get to Nether-Void and seek out our advisor Kiba ; he knows a way to reach The Grand Divine Sky. Hurry ! Don't wait for us !"_

Jin/Azirak then flap their wings and lift themselves off the ground, facing the Crystal-Wing Drakes :

_*"Prepare to GIT REKT, M8s."*_


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 27, 2016)

After hearing his dads words Yaruzaru pauses to look at his dads shadow, but it now feels like a painful reminder to him of how he loses those closest to him. As the drakes enter the arena he shakes his head with a distressed expression and quickly turns to run off on his own, leaving the arena without picking up the whistle Martin tossed to him.


----------



## Julen (Jul 27, 2016)

Julen looked at Jin/Azirak and smiled

-good luck pal! You'll need it.

Then he turned around and started running towards the Silver Gate. He looked back to the rest of the group ,  waved his hand amd yells.

-you've heard him ladies! Let's fucking go! Move it!


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 27, 2016)

runs towards the gate, and looks back

- don't die on me.  and good luck *gives a thumbs up*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

Jin/Azirak look at Yaru running off. A drop of "tear" roll from their eyes as they look away. Yaru hears their "last words" for him as he runs off :

"... Goodbye, and be safe, my son..."

Jin/Azirak then look up at the Crystal-Wing Drakes, and get in their stance as a sign to ready for the fight against the troops.


(Alright, from here on, it's your journey to get to the Nether-Void kingdom and reach Kiba, Jin/Azirak's advisor, whom you met in the previous RP)


----------



## Julen (Jul 27, 2016)

(Should we skip 'till we get to the Silver Gate or continue the journey to the gate?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

(From the current location, you need to pass Jin's hometown, and then all the way through a forest like at the beginning of "Final Ride to Hell", before even reaching the gate : x
Basically, you and @Dearg are now just getting back to Jin's hometown to recover ; @Yaruzaru runs away from everyone due to his trauma ; @Abyssalrider either choose to stay with me and fight back the drakes, or continue with you guys, I'm not sure)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 27, 2016)

Dearg and Julen make it to Jin's hometown(i don't know the name right now ). They walk towards the house where they first met kiba and his family.  Dearg goes to knock on the door.  The door burst open, and is met with a familiar face


----------



## Julen (Jul 27, 2016)

(Wait....kiba...kiba is not in jin's hometown right? Isn't he at the Nether-Void kingdom? *brain melts*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

Julen said:


> (Wait....kiba...kiba is not in jin's hometown right? Isn't he at the Nether-Void kingdom? *brain melts*)


(Yeah, Kiba is currently in Nether-Void kingdom ; @Dearg just says that Jin's hometown is where they first met Kiba, not at the current moment)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 27, 2016)

*Once again shouting in a commanding voice*

"Stormfire, hold this position at all costs. Do not let a single drake through. I will continue the journey alongside my allies. If you require aid, you have my permission to contact the Frostwing clan. They owe me a debt, and will respond to the call with all available members"

*throws a icy horn to a blaze red dragon of the Stormfire*

Speaks quietly to the Jin/Azirak hybrid thing. "Now i must go, but they will not let us down, meet up with us if you can. Until then good luck, may your strength never fail, and your blades never dull." 

*flies off after Julen and the others, upon catching up he tells them to hop on his neck*

"i can carry you all there in this form, but it might get a bit uncomfortable. I've never tried cartying anyone that far before"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *Once again shouting in a commanding voice*
> 
> "Stormfire, hold this position at all costs. Do not let a single drake through. I will continue the journey alongside my allies. If you require aid, you have my permission to contact the Frostwing clan. They owe me a debt, and will respond to the call with all available members"
> 
> ...


Jin/Azirak look around at the dragons of Martin's clan.
The wind howls. They hear Jin/Azirak speaking to them :

_"The Crystal-Wing Drakes are directly called from the graves by my father, elemental attacks won't work. Their scales are harder than diamonds, your physical attack can't do anything either. Only my blood magics can take them down."_

They then flick their paw, as if dismissing the dragons of Martin's clan :

_"Go help Martin ! It's us that they want ; do not risk your lives for us ! Go !"_


----------



## Julen (Jul 27, 2016)

Julen raises an eyebrow as he listens Martin's idea

- you sure 'bout that? Because i'm not too keen on dying from falling y'know...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 27, 2016)

*Martin to Julen*
"You won't fall if you hold on to the spines on top of my neck, and it's surely going to be a hell of a faster than going on foot. We of the stormfire clan can move between any storm cloud at will, and bring all in contact with us through as well."

*stormfire to Jin/Azirak* "those from the grave are usually susceptible to fire. Even if they are not we must try. In case it was confusing, that massive lightning bolt we dropped on Martin at his order wasn't an attack. It was the primary way we heal each other. Lightning and fire are bound to our very life essence, that is why they obey our every command. Unlike most clans we don't pick a leader by age, experience, or some trial of succession. We pick our leader by sheer strength of their connection to fire and lightning. Currently that position belongs to Martin, not even one has come close to the strength of his connection in the entire history of our clan. As our leader we can not disobey his orders. To do so is treason and results in imprisonment until sentenced by a communal clan judgement. A sentence which even he could not change if he wanted to."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> the Jin/Azirak hybrid thing


(Me right now...)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 27, 2016)

(You just noticed that now?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (You just noticed that now?)


(-_-)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 27, 2016)

(Waiting on the others? I apologize my replies have been further in between. I started a new job yesterday and i obviously can't be on my phone during it. I'll be unavailable tomorrow as well between 8:30 am and 3:00 pm CST)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Unlike most clans we don't pick a leader by age, experience, or some trial of succession. We pick our leader by sheer strength of their connection to fire and lightning.


Jin/Azirak remain silent for a moment, after hearing the clan's origin and current status, then let out a hollowed smile on their face as they think to themselves.

"No wonder your clan is usually far outmatched by the others. A true leader cannot be decided just by sheer strength."

They then ready their paw. The spell books start to fly outward at their command. Blood-red aura starts to cloak them, replacing their black shadowy appearance with a red "tint".
The Crystal-Wing Drakes swoop down, completely ignoring the Storm-Fire dragons, and all aim at Jin/Azirak.
"Black Holes" start appearing everywhere, while Jin/Azirak don't even move. However, they appear to take on the color blood-red this time.
Jin/Azirak swing their paw outward. Blades and chains, this time blood-red and black in color.
The entire sky soon start to rain down nothing but blood as Jin/Azirak charges in and mercilessly/heartlessly massacres the drakes on their own, as the skulls of the bow seemingly bite at the drakes, without any help from the Storm-Fire dragons at all. With each drake brutalized, Jin/Azirak feels like they're getting closer to Malocas' grave.
The wind howls like a soaring dragon, bringing forth the black clouds as they spiral around, forming a massive vortex of tornadoes in the air, obeying Jin/Azirak's command. His voice speaks out to all those in the vicinity, his allies and his enemies alike, and speaks of pure rage and fury :

(0:19)


----------



## Julen (Jul 27, 2016)

- well....here goes nothing...

He hops on Martin's neck and holds the spined on his neck as tight as he could.

-the fact that i used to be a gunner on a Huey doens't mean that i like heights at all.....i swear to god that if i fall i'm blaming it on you and i'm gonna turn you inside out LIKE A FUCKING SOCK....


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

Julen said:


> i'm gonna turn you inside out LIKE A FUCKING SOCK....


(*sips tea* Sir Julen, I find your behavior quite inappropriate)


----------



## Julen (Jul 27, 2016)

(*makes a flashback face*




"_Anyone who runs is a VC. Anyone who stands still is a well disciplined VC"_)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 27, 2016)

*the dragons continue their explanation*
"You misunderstand our explaination. We begin by picking the 15 with the most powerful connection, then narrow it to the 3 with the most control over the "curse" of our clan as the stronger the connection the stronger the curse manifests, and then a clan commune chooses the 2 they would willingly follow without question. Finally a combat trial is enacted to test their merit of leadership, the victor is our battle commander. Martin has earned the title of battle commander several times over. Our seperate tribal leader is chosen by experience and wisdom, with age rarely a reason, as our clan doesn't tend to have particularly long lives due to our natural inclination towards battle."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *the dragons continue their explanation*
> "You misunderstand our explaination. We begin by picking the 15 with the most powerful connection, then narrow it to the 3 with the most control over the "curse" of our clan as the stronger the connection the stronger the curse manifests, and then a clan commune chooses the 2 they would willingly follow without question. Finally a combat trial is enacted to test their merit of leadership, the victor is our battle commander. Martin has earned the title of battle commander several times over. Our seperate tribal leader is chosen by experience and wisdom, with age rarely a reason, as our clan doesn't tend to have particularly long lives due to our natural inclination towards battle."


Jin/Azirak doesn't seem to mind or even hear the dragons' explanation anymore at this point, and appears to only focus all and every bit of his concentration towards the relentless and seemingly endless waves of drakes charging at him.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 27, 2016)

"Use your wind to move the clouds and fire to your will, we will begin altering the sky for the battle to come"

*the dragons roar as one, sending a rippling change across the sky. As the clouds begin crackling with lightning the generated heat ignites the sky as fire rains down and lightning begins energizing the area around Jin/Azirak*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "Use your wind to move the clouds and fire to your will, we will begin altering the sky for the battle to come"
> 
> *the dragons roar as one, sending a rippling change across the sky. As the clouds begin crackling with lightning the generated heat ignites the sky as fire rains down and lightning begins energizing the area around Jin/Azirak*


It seems that, however, the dragons' aid doesn't seem to make much, if any difference at all, to the already seemingly one-sided battle between Jin/Azirak and the drakes, when the latter appear to have no chance against Jin/Azirak alone.
Soon, the last drake is shredded into pieces. The last drop of blood lands on the red ground.
Jin/Azirak pant heavily, but otherwise remaining completely unscathed.
They slowly look back at the dragons. The wind howls again as their voice speaking to the dragons :

_"We, Jin Lust-Sin and Azirak Tsunaka, both thank you for your aid, but like we said, we can hold them on our own. You can go now. Do not let us trouble you again, unless absolutely necessary."_


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> You misunderstand our explaination


(And I'm here like, "You can read mind or something ? 'Cause I was only thinking, not even mumbling out")


----------



## Julen (Jul 27, 2016)

(Loominarty cnfirmd
I am not sorry)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

Julen said:


> (Loominarty cnfirmd
> I am not sorry)


(Martin iz eeloominutee indeed
Not surry either)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 27, 2016)

(i guess I'll take the reins on the town side of things.)

Dearg is pounced by Tyson, his god-son at the door. 

-*ooof*...hey kiddo!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (i guess I'll take the reins on the town side of things.)
> 
> Dearg is pounced by Tyson, his god-son at the door.
> 
> -*ooof*...hey kiddo!


(Dad, everyone else is riding on Martin's back on their way towards the Silver Gate to Nether-Void =P )


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 27, 2016)

(oops =P, my brain is mush at the moment)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (oops =P, my brain is mush at the moment)


(You'll get it next time, dad ^w^
Also, when are ya gonna be a kangaroo ? I want ye to be Jin's dad too >w<)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 27, 2016)

(soon, just need to think of a interesting design)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 27, 2016)

(i hope i'm doing this right)
As Dearg holds on for dear life, he can see the gate far off into the distance.  He can feel something inside of him, and it's not good.

- I don't know if i can hold back the monster this time.  When Azirak took control of me the first time....my god it was horrible.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 27, 2016)

(*cant see what's going on since Dearg decided to block me*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (*cant see what's going on since Dearg decided to block me*)


(*shrugs*)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 27, 2016)

(son, bring me up to speed, i was in town now I'm in the sky with martin? @_@)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (son, bring me up to speed, i was in town now I'm in the sky with martin? @_@)


(In the sky with Martin and Julen, dad : 3 )


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 27, 2016)

(i'm going to try and rewrite what i said before)
Dearg stays silent the entire trip, he doesn't think of anything to say. There was only silence. The vision he thought he would never see again keeps flashing inside of his mind.

(past azriak) _This will come to pass........darkness is truth......let go.......
_
But he kept putting it in the back of his mind, he had to be strong for his friends. He could see the gate far off into the distance. He looks at his friends and smiles.

- we've got a long way to go. He looks at martin, 

- don't you dare drop us.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 27, 2016)

"Hold on to my spines,  there's a storm cloud over the gate, i'm going to jump us through it using the cloud underneath us. I don't want you to fall off when we exit"


----------



## Julen (Jul 27, 2016)

- yeah....

Julen tried not to freak out. He likes flying tho. But he prefers to fly on something....euh...let's say more conventional. Like helicopters or planes. He was holding the spines of martin's neck as close and tight as he could, trying not to look down. He freaked out even more when he heard "storm cloud". He said in a sarcastic tone.

- well....i didn't thought i was going to die today... surpriiiiiiseeee.....


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 27, 2016)

"As long as your near me you won't be affected by the cloud, we kind of have an "immunity zone" around us, like an eye of the storm. Tell me when your ready and we'll do the jump."


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 27, 2016)

Dearg at his grumpiest as he has ever been, and also scared out of his mind. 
  -I hate you so much right now  >_< , dearg holds on for dear life as they pass through the storm.


----------



## Julen (Jul 27, 2016)

Julen makes sure that all of his gear is in place and secure and pats Martin's neck.

- ready to roll!


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 27, 2016)

"Keep that tight grip"

*bends his legs back, as he straightens his tail and tucks his wings, angling his neck down for the dive. Within a few seconds they're through the cloud and directly over the gate*


----------



## Julen (Jul 27, 2016)

Julen raises an eyebrow, looks at the gate and then to martin.

-well. That was easy.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 27, 2016)

Dearg's fur was ruffled .....and a bit wet....He felt a bit easier but his somewhat crippling fear of flying was still present. 

- phew hopefully we won't have to do that again. Lets find a place to land.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 28, 2016)

"Not exactly...i can't unfurl my wings with you two on top of me, see the two dragons beside us? Each of them is going to grab one of you and bring you to the ground, so i can land safely without throwing you two off my back when i unfurl my wings."

*the dragons grab Dearg and Julen safely landing them on the ground as Martin unfurls his wings to end the dive, landing a few dozen yards away to avoid injuring the two much smaller allies*

"Not bad for your first times riding a dragon bareskin, especially through a dive like that. At least you dudn't puke"


----------



## Julen (Jul 28, 2016)

Julen makes sure he has all of his gear. He stretches his body and holsters his flamethrower again.

-well....one thing less to do.....now let's get down to business....

He waved his hand as he started walking past the gate.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 28, 2016)

Dearg shakes the water off of his fur and grabs his stuff.  He walks towards the gate as well.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 28, 2016)

*in a flash of fire and electricity the transformation collapses as Martin returns to his usual size and form*

"Next time i suggest flying two people this far, and then jumping dozens of miles through a storm cloud, remind me it's a bad idea."

*steps forward as he stumbles  in exhaustion*


----------



## Julen (Jul 28, 2016)

Julen looks back and saw marin stumbling in exhaustion. He walked towards him.

-you ok bud? Need a hand?

He tends him his hand


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 28, 2016)

Dearg puts on his cloak and goes over to martin, he reaches into his bag and give him an herb of some sort.

-here this will help, it will give you a small energy boost.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 28, 2016)

"I don't want you to get struck, so you might want to step back a few yards"

*jumps straight back nearly 15 yards*

"Go for it" he yells to the twin dragons from earlier.

*several bolts of lightning strike Martin, re-energizing him*

"Might have forgotten to tell you, fire and lightning re-energize me like a quick snack or energy potion would for you two"

*points at Julens flamethrower*
"Unfortunately THAT will not, the fire is just too...unnatural..."


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 28, 2016)

He puts the herb to good use and gives it to julen.   He then proceeds to walk up to the gate, and looks up.

- So...are we supposed to knock on the door?

The gate starts to open

- Guess I spoke too soon?


----------



## Julen (Jul 28, 2016)

Julen raises an eyebrow and laughs a bit.

- what the fuck do you expect martin? It's fucking flamethrower. It shoots a magical thing called "napalm" which is a mixture between kerosene and other flamable substances. I can tell you that that isn't very natural

He starts laughing loudly. Then he looks back to the gate as it opens slowly


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 28, 2016)

Meanwhile back at the silver gate:

The gate opens and there is no one there to greet them.

- I guess we let ourselves in.  Dearg sniffs around,

- hmm there doesn't seem to be anyone here. But lets keep our guard up.   The buildings were empty, not a single living soul to be seen

- where is everyone? Something is not right...


----------



## Julen (Jul 28, 2016)

Julen laughs ironicaly and looks at Dearg.

- no shit sherlock!


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 28, 2016)

- ....right anyway lets go. Dearg traverses in between the empty buildings to search for anyone.  he finally reaches a tower and climbs it to get a better view of the area.  His eyes widen and sees something quite shocking, and comes back down....


----------



## Julen (Jul 28, 2016)

Julen looks at Dearg while he comes down 
- 'sup. Anything interesting on sight?


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 28, 2016)

he pauses for a moment, and shakes his head.

- well if you count, fire and the smell of burning bodies interesting. Then yes we are on the right track.


----------



## Julen (Jul 28, 2016)

(
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

Julen raised an eybrow and replied jokingly.

-mmm....yeah....Sure smells good in here....smells like victory...
C'mon...let's search for clues...we need to know what happened here and know if anyone remains alive...


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 28, 2016)

They traverse deeper into the maze of buildings. They grow ever closer to the fire.  But the emptiness of this world started to bore on the minds of Dearg and Julen.    They stop for moment to let martin catch up.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 28, 2016)

While waiting for Martin, Dearg and Julen suddenly hear a familiar voice :

- Move out, search for survivors !

They all recognize it as Kiba, Jin's advisor. They see him in his armor, made of blades. The tip of his tail and his horns are on fire, making him the appearance of a walking torch that will burn anything in his path straight down to hell.
Kiba looks around, until he stops in his track to see Julen and Dearg in the middle of the town. It takes him a good few minutes to finally recall the two :

- Dearg ? Julen ? What are you two doing here ?


----------



## Julen (Jul 28, 2016)

- oh boy...it's....it's a long story....


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 28, 2016)

As Julen, Dearg and Martin give Kiba a brief sums-up of the entire situation, the look on Kiba's face quickly grows terrified, as if it's the most horrible ghost story he's ever heard in over millenniums of his life :

- This isn't good... absolutely not good at all !... With his full power, Emperor Jin could shatter the mundane world, the Nether-Void, the underworld, and even the gods' realm, all four worlds, into pieces at once !

Kiba pants heavily as he starts to sweat, looking absolutely dead-scared :

- We have to stop him, and we have to stop him fast !... Follow me, to Emperor Azirak's Tomb ; his soul is currently in the mundane world, "fused" with Emperor Jin's soul. That's why they cannot return here on their own, and breaking up the fusion would severely weaken them both. We'll have to "summon" them here before getting to the gods' realm, and before Emperor Jin break out of Malocas' mind control. Right now, at the moment, it's due to Malocas' control that the worlds are still intact, but we have to be quick !

Kiba then stands up and calls for his troops :

- Soldiers, assemble !

The Void-Walkers quickly appear and stand in formation in front of him as he quickly informs them of the current situation :

- Escort the fighters of the mundane world back to the kingdom, and protect them at all cost ! And if you see any of the Crystal-Wing Drake on sight, do not hesitate to tear them into pieces ! Within this world of ours, they fall to our attacks !

The Void-Walkers reply in union :

- Sir, yes sir !

Kiba points his hand at a direction :

- Let's move out !


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 28, 2016)

(@Dearg and @Abyssalrider : What do you think of my bow ? Do you think I got what it takes to be an archer like you two ? ^w^ )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 28, 2016)

(Speaking of bows, Martin replaced his traditional wooden one with a specially designed bow made of crystal. So that when he runs out of physical arrows he can continue shooting by generating his own out of stormfire)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 28, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Speaking of bows, Martin replaced his traditional wooden one with a specially designed bow made of crystal. So that when he runs out of physical arrows he can continue shooting by generating his own out of stormfire)


(I dunno why he'd need to worry about shooting storm-fire arrows like that when he could just Kamehameha his way through or even change the weather ; unless the bow functions entirely differently, I don't find it necessary much, to be honest)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 28, 2016)

(He can only seriously alter the weather like that in his draconic form, using his abilities in regular form passing through clouds only temporarily changes them in to storm clouds ie for a noticeable entrance. And lightning from the sky isn't very accurate unless targeted at a large metal object or someone with a connnection to lightning such as other stormfire members. Whereas the bow shoots an normal-sized arrow made out of stormfire, it's incredibly accurate and due to the flight speed of lightning incredibly difficult if not impossible to avoid.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 28, 2016)

(@Dearg : Actually, dad, I don't have much use for the bow, sooo...
It's yours ^w^ )





(Go get 'em, dad !)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 28, 2016)

(awww thank you  )
Dearg walks beside Kiba to talk to him, he ask how everyone in the family is doing.  He then suggested that he would go on ahead and scout for any remaining survivors along the way.  He doesn't even mention the visions he's having again. But somehow with the look on kiba, he knew already.  Dearg puts on his cloak and traverses the buildings once more.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 28, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (awww thank you  )


(*wags tail*)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 28, 2016)

(A town in the mundane world)

Yaruzaru gets to a small town some distance away from Jins hometown in the mundane world after having left the others. He slumps up against the wall of one of the houses, looking very depressed and drained. He raises his hand to see his energy continuing to leave his body. He is long past being worried about it, it does not seem to be affecting much other than having him feel weakened and he figures it will stop sooner or later.

He looks at the passers by as they go about their lives within the town. There are a lot of damaged buildings that look to have taken weapons fire from something unusual and the people in the town seem to be trying to repair the damaged homes as best they can. Wanting to occupy himself in order to distract himself from his thoughts he stands up to go and see if he can help. He approaches a familiar house, there is an old man attempting to replace his broken door. The old man looks up for a moment noticing someone shadowing his doorstep.

The old man chuckles and lets the door lean against the wall in order to greet him - " Well, your back i see, have not seen you around in some time " He stretches for a moment and wipes his forehead while greeting Yaruzaru with a warm smile

Yaruzaru barely manages to return a smile as he replies - " Yeah, been travelling a lot, otherwise i probably would have come to visit sooner . . .  " He pauses and looks at the damage to the old mans house and speaks with some concern in his voice " What happened? . . .  We got rid of those creatures didn't we? Why is the town so badly damaged . . . "

The old man frowns for a moment then looks out toward the town from the doorway " Yeah, you did, but some time after, when we were finally able to recover from the damage, some kind of flying ship came out of nowhere and started blowing holes in everything, we managed to get most people out during the attack, but not everyone was so fortunate " He looks down and lazily sweeps his boot across the floor before letting out a saddened sigh

Yaruzaru - " . . . Maybe if i had come by sooner . . . " He thinks to himself for a moment and looks at the damage again, seeming to recognize something.  

._ . .  there's no way . . . why would they even come here . . . _

The old man sees him lost in thought but simply replies to his earlier comment  - " Don't be silly, we just seem to have bad luck . . . it's like we are cursed to never be able to rebuild our town, but we wouldn't even still be here if you and your dad hadn't helped us out with those abominations "

Yaruzarus puts a hand to his forehead with a pained look on his face without answering

The old man scans Yaruzarus face and notices his distress " . . . You alright? You don't look too good . . . why don't you come in and sit, you look like you could use a rest "

Yaruzaru looks up at him and then quietly enters the house, there seems to be blast holes piercing through some areas of the old mans home. Yaruzaru looks around with some shock but at the same time seeing the damage up close makes him more sure of what may have caused it. He sits down on the floor against one of the sofas and the man sits opposite him on another chair with a small table in-between them.

The old man speaks as they both sit down. " How is your dad doing anyway? I would of liked to thank him more properly for helping us out back then, he did go into that place on his own after all "

He pauses to look Yaruzaru over seeing his condition before continuing " . . . and what's going on there? "

He gestures to the energy leaving Yaruzarus body. " I may not know about your kind, but that doesn't look right, and you look like your gonna keel over."

Yaruzaru is silent for a little while but then starts talking with his eyes fixed to the ground. " . . . Not too sure . . . it's been doing that for a while now . . . and my dad, well hes . . . "

Yaruzaru stops himself and looks to the side, clearly looking distressed having mentioned his dad. The old man doesn't say anything, as if hes waiting for Yaruzaru to speak on his own terms.

Yaruzaru - " . . . Well, hes been corrupted . . . by some god, whos apparently his father . . . and i just let it happen . . .  i *couldn't* do anything . . . no, that's not right . . .  i *didn't* do anything . . .  "

The Old man slightly widens his eyes and takes a breather for a moment, as if to take in Yaruzarus words " Corruption, gods, well, none of that sounds good at all. If i hadn't been living here, having all these creatures attacking us constantly, i may have taken you for crazy. " He smiles briefly and Yaruzaru lets out a weak chuckle

Old man " Surely there is a way to help him? "

Yaruzaru " Yeah, apparently there is . . . "

Old man " Then what are you doing sitting here talking to me for? "

Yaruzaru " . . . I can't save him anyway, he'll just get taken away again . . . or worse "

The old man shakes his head " So you've given up huh, just left your dad to his fate . . . "

Pain streaks across Yaruzarus face and he closes his eyes " . . . I'm tired . . . tired of losing people around me . . .  just like this town, i feel like i'm cursed, pain and death follows me everywhere and takes away anyone i get close to . . . "

Old man " This town was fighting back creatures long before you or your dad showed up. Maybe we should have just moved, given up, and left our home to it's fate, but we care about our town just like you care about your dad. You'll never forgive yourself if you leave him without even trying to fight for him . . . "

Yaruzaru " . . . i couldn't help even if i wanted to . . . i can't even use my energy anymore . . . "

Old man " Look, i'm just an old man, and all i have is a shotgun to protect my home with against these devilish creatures. If an old man can defend his home with a shotgun against monsters, i'm sure someone like you can find a way to save his dad . . . "


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 28, 2016)

"Something is coming, and it's not a drake or anything else related to dragons. That smell...something about it just gives me this feeling of dread... I need you all to promise me something, If i lose control to the beast within again...promise me you'll call the stormfire to try and snap me out of it at the first hint it might be remotely possible that it's coming. Next time it might not work if i'm allowed to fully lose control, so you may need to come at me with intent to kill if i do...i've made my peace with this world, the only thing that kept me fighting were the Jagged Fang and the mission they gave me: to defend our realm from threats. If I fall in service of that mission, maybe i'll finally be someone David can be as proud to call brother, as i was of him."


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 28, 2016)

Meanwhile on Dearg's scouting patrol he comes a cross a lone house, the front door is left open.  He slowly walks inside.   He comes to kitchen and suddenly his eyes widen in shock and fear.

-Oh...my god....*covers nose* 

It was a family huddled together, it appeared that they were burned to death.  He walks back outside to see Kiba. he stops him from walking inside to see what upsets him so.

-*shakes head* you don't want to know......


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 28, 2016)

Kiba pushes Dearg aside and walks in, his serious expression quickly fills with fear. When he walks back out, the look on his face shows that even Martin being taken over by the beast is still nothing compared to what he just witnessed. However, he quickly calms himself down :

- No more time to lose. We have to get to the Nether-Void Kingdom asap. Move out !

They all march towards Kiba's direction, where, from afar, they see a gigantic castle that appears to be made of crystal.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 28, 2016)

*prepares to take flight*

"I'm sorry, I need to know who or what that smell is coming from. It's familiar to me for some reason...but i don't remember it"

*flies off in the direction it was coming from*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 28, 2016)

*drops back down to the ground near Dearg and Kiba after returning, holding a bag he didn't leave with*

"This bastard dies, i'm not leaving until Malocas is dead, god or not. That smell, want to know why it was familiar?"


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 28, 2016)

Dearg looks up with concern at martin, 
- apparently me and him have the same "problem" he's just on whole different level. When I go beast I at least have some control for a while. Hopefully that won't happen this time. *shutters*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 28, 2016)

... Somewhere else...

Unable to split their two souls apart, seeing that Azirak will be severely damaged, due to him having only half of his soul left, Jin has no choice but to let him stick around, as they make their way to the Nether-Void on their own.
While appearing as one spectral entity, the two souls still remain separated. They share control over their spectral body.



> JIN - It's all my fault... I murdered our own people in cold blood, and even took my enjoyment and pride in doing it...
> 
> AZIRAK - It's not your fault, Jin. Our father has long been having this kind of unforgiving hatred for our kind... and a lot of disapproval and disagreement towards our mother as a result.
> 
> ...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 28, 2016)

"Want to know what's in this bag, and why i'm now determined to see him dead?"

*empties tbe bag, revealing 2 skeletons...one of a wolf, and one of a dragon. Both severely damaged with numerous crushed areas and broken bones.*

"I don't need to ask anyone, i already know who these belong to...why do you think the scent was familiar?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 28, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "Want to know what's in this bag, and why i'm now determined to see him dead?"
> 
> *empties tbe bag, revealing 2 skeletons...one of a wolf, and one of a dragon. Both severely damaged with numerous crushed areas and broken bones.*
> 
> "I don't need to ask anyone, i already know who these belong to...why do you think the scent was familiar?"


Kiba gulps nervously, but then looks at Martin in confusion :

- How did your parents end up here ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 28, 2016)

"I have no idea, i searched the rubble and debris from that landslide for days, but I never found them. Finding them here makes me all the more interested in how David died, and why. If he and our parents are together as a family I probably won't even mind that he's gone anymore."

*eyes watering*

"I might actually do absolutely anything to bring them together, whether they'd be alive or not. He deserves at least that happiness, being stuck with me brought nothing but pain and sorrow. Even the happy moments seemed like they were there solely to lift his spirit and hopes only so they could crushed in his face all over again. If dying brought him any happiness, i won't mind never seeing him again. Because i'd know he's better off than he was with me."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 28, 2016)

Kiba looks down in sadness, in sympathy with Martin's sorrow :

- ... I'm terribly sorry for your losses... it really is too much for a person to endure...

He reaches his hand to Martin's shoulders :

- Maybe... just maybe, Martin... _you'll meet your family in the Grand Divine Sky_ ... but I can't promise anything... however, I'm sure there'll be away to save them...


(I thought Martin's brother and parents are still alive in your story ? Or you're just adjusting it to fit in my specific RP ?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 28, 2016)

(This is the future version of the backstory and personal history i'm using in the other thread)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 28, 2016)

(Future version... ouch, no wonder it's so dark...)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 28, 2016)

(About 12 years after the arrival in Halluk (makes Martin 27), but yeah...my imagination is a really really dark place. Especially when nothing can distract me from a train of thought...)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (About 12 years after the arrival in Halluk (makes Martin 27), but yeah...my imagination is a really really dark place. Especially when nothing can distract me from a train of thought...)


(And Jin and everyone else of my list remain the same age :| )


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 29, 2016)

Dearg's head motions kiba and the group to move on to the castle. 

- I think it's time we...unleash hell.   He gets on all fours and transforms into his lycan form. He glows a white aura and hops the fence surrounding the castle. He spots some guards coming at him and takes them out viciously. With all his strength he takes the gate down.  

-*monster voice* gates open, lets go.   He transforms back to normal.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 29, 2016)

Dearg said:


> He spots some guards coming at him and takes them out viciously. With all his strength he takes the gate down.


(Dad ! That's my castle ! Nether-Void is my kingdom !)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 29, 2016)

(oopsy dooodle? *rewinds*)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 29, 2016)

Dearg's head motions kiba and the group to move on to the castle.

- I think it's time we...unleash hell.   He gets on all fours and transforms into his lycan form. He glows a white aura.

- Lets go


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 29, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (oopsy dooodle? *rewinds*)



(You should have rewind as a tech ability or something for Dearg)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 29, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (You should have rewind as a tech ability or something for Dearg)


(Too much GG for that one ; it's like cooldown-resetting ability in RPGs XD )


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 29, 2016)

(Depends how you have it. If it's unlimited in range and usability GG. Though I was thinking it's like one of his inventions and can only rewind a limited range, after one use he needs to go back to his lab to recharge it or replace its core or something)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 29, 2016)

( i guess that works , i don't know, my character kind of retired being a scientist after certain events took place)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 29, 2016)

(*Steroeotypical movie trailer voice * He thought he had given up being a scientist for good, but then a tragic incident convinced him to go back and create one final machine *GASPS*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 29, 2016)

The team makes it to the Nether-Void Kingdom in half an hour.
The black clouds creep across the sky and stretch the night shade upon what looks like an ancient city of pure silver that appear to have seen through the hardest days of the weather, but still no sign of damage to its original glamorous look.
The walls are all made of raw silver, and the gate titanium. One would think that whoever runs this city alone is more than insanely rich... and whoever managed to build up such a kingdom of nothing but silver would be the one of unthinkably overwhelming wealth.
The team makes their way through the gate until they're halted by a guard, wearing a white leather jacket and wielding a large sword on his one paw, with his eyes being pitch-black outside and silver-white inside. He appears to be some sort of kangaroo, but with blood-red fur instead, similar to Kiba. He calls up to Kiba as soon as they arrive :

- Commander ! What's the situation ?...

He then looks at Julen, Dearg and Martin, admnd tilts his head :

- And who are these people ?

After Kiba's brief introduction, the red-fur kangaroo steps aside and let them go in. Kiba gestures his hand to his team :

- Get yo butt in !


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 29, 2016)

(But the guards are dead lol joke )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 29, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (But the guards are dead lol joke )


(*spanks*)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (*spanks*)


(You can't spank me your in another realm : 3)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 29, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (You can't spank me your in another realm : 3)


(*telepathy spank intensifies*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 29, 2016)

(Everyone here like, parents dead, no siblings or someone gone, basically there has to be someone not alive in the family, and I'm like, an entire family of...)

Two mothers : 3
2 friends ^w^
A wife < 3
A brother : 3
*9 children* (4 originally mine, 4 characters from another person, and @Yaruzaru / 3 daughters and 6 sons by the way) X3


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 29, 2016)

(We can't all have nice things like you, stop rubbing it in *cries internally*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 29, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (We can't all have nice things like you, stop rubbing it in *cries internally*)


(T_T)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 29, 2016)

lycan Dearg walks by the commander *snorts* and follows kiba.  He shortly returns to his normal grumpy self. 

- he's quite charming....


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 29, 2016)

Dearg said:


> lycan Dearg walks by the commander *snorts* and follows kiba.  He shortly returns to his normal grumpy self.
> 
> - he's quite charming....


Kiba winks playfully :

- Thanks, man.

(The commander of the army is Kiba )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 29, 2016)

The guards get the team along the street, passing through the people of the city, who shoot a glance of confusion at them.
The city itself seems to be prosperous, with the buildings constructed on raw silver and titanium. However, the people themselves appear to favor simple clothes of their choice, no luxury garments.
The guards soon get the team to the gate of a castle near the end of the city.

The guards get the team through the gate and take them up along the stairs.
The steps are made of luxury ebony woods, leading to rooms in a spiral path.
The doors of the rooms, in return, are made of crystal and held by silver frame.
About half an hour later, they reach the throne room of the castle, which is on the 5th floor.
It's a large chamber with large crystaline windows around. The floor is made of ebony woods, like usual. There's a chandler up above of a simple but very elegant design, which illuminates a sooth light across the room.
A few more guards can be seen inside, next to the throne. However, with Jin gone, it's empty.
Kiba looks back at the team :

- Alright... time to finally get down to business...


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 29, 2016)

(bed time for me  )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 29, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (bed time for me  )


(G'night, daddy ^w^ I'll meet you tomorrow : 3 )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (And Jin and everyone else of my list remain the same age :| )


(There's an explanation for that, one he'll explain to Kiba and the other two soon. It's also why he's so cold, brutal, battle hardened, much stronger, and generally just...different than the last time he saw them. Also serves as the origin of the weapons on his forearms and why he was able to call that rapier from the sky)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (There's an explanation for that, one he'll explain to Kiba and the other two soon. It's also why he's so cold, brutal, battle hardened, much stronger, and generally just...different than the last time he saw them. Also serves as the origin of the weapons on his forearms and why he was able to call that rapier from the sky)


(Good luck explaining how you jumped through the timeline like that...)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 29, 2016)

(You'll get the explanation when i get off work in eight and a half hours)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (You'll get the explanation when i get off work in eight and a half hours)


(Soooooooooo looking forward to it...)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 29, 2016)

(*tries to squeeze in the smoll story slot*)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 29, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> (*tries to squeeze in the smoll story slot*)


(*tries to open up some space in his pouch for Vince*)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Jul 29, 2016)

(Fok? No! The story! But I'll join at Sunday perhaps. I hope so, at least.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 29, 2016)

(Here's the reason)

"Surprised none of you asked what happened in the last year, that made me so different from the last time you saw me. Let alone how i became such a battle-hardened commander."

*eyes soften*

"For you, we last saw each other only a year ago. For me...it's closer to twelve..."

*eyes narrow again*

"I joined the Jagged Fang a few weeks after i last saw you, seeking to learn how to better mange my abilities. I was put in a chamber with an accelerated time axis, it was created by all the dragon clans working together. I spent a year inside, one day out here is a month in the chamber. When i came out i was told David died...attacked while i was training to better protect him..furious with hatred at myself for being so weak, i locked myself in the chamber for another 10 years, only 4 months for you guys. During that time i learned to transform into the full-bloooded dragon form i flew you here with. I also got these weapons on my forearms during that time, never told anyone where they came from, what their made of, how they work, when i got them...i said nothing, that rapier i called down during the battle with Malocas came from the same place i got these...the two gods my clan reveres...they made these...out of respect, pity, obligation? I don't know, i never asked. I do know they worked together to craft them, and that i'm the only person who can wield them without injuring themself. Inspect it yourself Kiba, you'd likely be able to identify it's origin and tell if it's fact or lie"

*upon roaring the rapier again drops to his hand in a bolt of lightning*

"Here, look it over. But try not to touch it, you might get injured if you do"

*stabs it in the ground*


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 29, 2016)

(Mini hyperbolic time chamber? *Yaru approves*)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 29, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (Mini hyperbolic time chamber? *Yaru approves*)


(*shrugs*)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 29, 2016)

(The exact ratio is 120 days out here is equal to 3,600 days in the chamber (exact time he locked hinself in for) or put simpler 30 days pass in the chamber during 1 day in regular time, but the "chamber" is really just a bigass training courtyard with a ceiling in the bottom of the monastery)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (The exact ratio is 120 days out here is equal to 3,600 days in the chamber (exact time he locked hinself in for) or put simpler 30 days pass in the chamber during 1 day in regular time, but the "chamber" is really just a bigass training courtyard with a ceiling in the bottom of the monastery)



(Don't tell Jin about it, he'll destroy it while training xD)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 29, 2016)

(Only Jagged Fang members are allowed to use it, and usually only used to allow new members to get a handle on their abilities in an area they won't pose a threat to the outer world from if they have a mishap or lose control. Martin forcibly locked himself in after learning his brother died, and nobody bothered to try opposing it, because they knew they couldn't and didn't want to make it worse. Fun fact, the Jagged Fang is exclusively descendants of the dragon clans, and has existed to help train them for numerous millennia.)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Only Jagged Fang members are allowed to use it, and usually only used to allow new members to get a handle on their abilities in an area they won't pose a threat to the outer world from if they have a mishap or lose control. Martin forcibly locked himself in after learning his brother died, and nobody bothered to try opposing it, because they knew they couldn't and didn't want to make it worse. Fun fact, the Jagged Fang is exclusively descendants of the dragon clans, and has existed to help train them for numerous millennia.)


(Basically this is Dragonball Z now or something)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 29, 2016)

(It was always dragon ball z : 3 Malacos is beerus, Jin is goku, abyssal is vegeta and i'm gohan before he went bad))


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 29, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> (It was always dragon ball z : 3 Malacos is beerus, Jin is goku, abyssal is vegeta and i'm gohan before he went bad))


(Ah, now it's clearer-ish. Who's Whis though?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 29, 2016)

(Good point since Whis is technically Beerus' teacher)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 29, 2016)

(Chuck Norris is to be declared Whis is this story :d)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 29, 2016)

(Tirany, seeing as she keeps the gods in check)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> *stabs it in the ground*


Kiba looks at the rapier and lets out a sigh as he rolls his eyes :

- Emperor Jin is so gonna kill you for ruining his throne room... 




Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Ah, now it's clearer-ish. Who's Whis though?)


(I'd feel really bad to tell you guys that if comparing powers, Jin is Whis instead, and that's when I only put his control over the Black Holes and element Wind into account, but that's my opinion lol )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 29, 2016)

"You have a better suggestion for how to inspect it without touching it? You're welcome to try picking it up, but it's nearly guaranteed to injure anyone that's not me, countless stormfire have tried, as have numerous Jagged Fang priests and monks...all either got injured upon touching it or trying to swing it. And as soon as it's in my hand it comes to life, burstimg into flame and crackling with electricity, while giving off a chilling wind. So you still couldn't inspect it because it woukd be shrouded."

(Looks kind of like this btw)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 29, 2016)

(Revamping Jin's mother, Mina, at the moment ; story won't progress until I'm done, sooooo you guys can just chill )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "You have a better suggestion for how to inspect it without touching it? As soon as it's in my hand it comes to life, burstimg into flame and crackling with electricity, while giving off a chilling wind."


Kiba shakes his head, looking rather impatient :

- I don't know anything about any dragon clans at all, and at best, Emperor Jin and Emperor Azirak only know the 6 gods that rule over the worlds. You may have a better answer from Wilkenus, Lord of the Sky, or Solared, God of Dawn and Dusk, but that's all I can think of... however, that doesn't matter now.

He turns around, but still glancing at Martin :

- Here's a tactic for you : throw lightning straight at Emperor Jin's metallic wings. It'll knock him unconscious and temporarily and break him out of Malocas' control. Once you got that, just throw everything you got at Malocas. Now, however... I need time to focus.

He then walks to the throne and summons several blades in the air, around the throne as starts to slowly motion his hands about, causing the blades (aiming downward) to slowly orbit the throne, looking like he's in a summoning ritual.


(Alright, now on my work with my mother Mina ; you can just assume that summoning Jin/Azirak from the mundane world back to Nether-Void can be time-consuming
Feel free to side-plot anything if you like, but please don't damage my throne room while at it like how you just did, Martin... breaking my ceiling to summon a sword, and then stabbing it on the floor ? Ugh...)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 29, 2016)

(Assume tbe lightning came in an open window? And the blade is only as wide as his thumb...maybe the big toe of an average human)

"I don't need those two to inspect it, they're the ones who crafted it for me, i don't know why, and didn't bother asking. These fist weapons of mine also do wonders, being made from tbe same material by the same people. But i only have three questions for Malocas before the battle begins: 1) How did David die? 2) Who or what really killed our parents? And 3) Are their spirits together as a family? As long as he had no part in theem events the first two questions refer to until after they died, i could honestly say that for me this battle isn't personal, and i wouldn't gave a grudge or any ill will toward him once over with. But if he did...i wonder if the two gods that seem to have taken a liking to me knew about it...and these weapons were their way of showing pity...my mother was grandchild to both of them you know...her father was son of Welkinus, her mother was a child if Solared, maybe that's why my connection to the two elements is so strong...i don't care anymore, all i've ever received from the gods is only useful in battle...weapons, lethal abilities, feelings of hate, sources of pain, reasons to get stronger, but nothing of use outside of combat..."

*picks up the rapier*

"Even this rapier lusts for battle...but i just can't keep fighting...not knowing that David died because i was in that room training to get stronger only so i could keep him safe...and because of it he died without me there to protect him. What kind of pathetic excuse for an older brother lets their 10 year old younger brother go traveling alone?"


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 29, 2016)

(Meanwhile, at Kami's Lookout...)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 29, 2016)

Kiba stops his summoning ritual long enough to look back at Martin, this time slightly annoyed :

- I said, I need time to focus, Martin. Time is of the essence, and Emperor Jin and Emperor Azirak need me to call them back to Nether-Void. I don't wanna be rude, but please, hold back your habit of revealing all your backstory a lil', will you ?


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 29, 2016)

Dearg takes this opportunity to sit down and meditate.  As he meditates the white aura appears again. He goes into a state of nirvana


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 29, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Dearg takes this opportunity to sit down and meditate.  As he meditates the white aura appears again. He goes into a state of nirvana


(Dad, be sure to bring the bow I made for you : 3 maybe I can recall memories when I see you, and you can wake me up from the control ^w^ )


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 29, 2016)

( I will, it's on my back right now :3)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 29, 2016)

Dearg said:


> ( I will, it's on my back right now :3)


(Hope you like it, daddy
Love you *wags tail*)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 29, 2016)

( i love it )
in his state of nirvana, Dearg can a house in the distance, he walks through a field. He can see Giresse and Tyson playing together.  But Giresse looks much younger. He's riding on Tyson's back, both of them smiling.  Tyson and Giresse run to him and give him hugs.

Giresse: welcome home dad! Dearg picks Giresse up and pets Tyson. they walk inside the house and can see that dinner is being made.

Sera: hungry?

- you bet!  They sit down to eat dinner, as the sun sets off into the distance. A black cloud comes into view.  Evil and menacing looking. A terrible storm starts to wreak havoc

Giresse: Daddy! help us 

Sera: Help us please.

Dearg watches them being consumed by the storm.   Suddenly he hears a voice.  

????: you are my puppet..remember that... 

The world collapses in a lake of fire and brim stone.  He sees flashes of the vision that azriak gave him.

He immediately  breaks from his mediation, with tears streaming down his face.  Dearg quckly wipes his face and see's Kiba is still preparing the spell.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 29, 2016)

(By the power of GLITCHES, I can see that Dearg said something about dinner and younger Giresse)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 30, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> By the power of GLITCHES


(Or maybe he's unblocked you ?)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 30, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Or maybe he's unblocked you ?)


(No, he's gonna be rude and keep me blocked. There's a glitch that makes random stuff appear with a bit of fiddling around, so that's how I know about dinner and stuff)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 30, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (No, he's gonna be rude and keep me blocked.


(Um, yeah, and you poking your nose into all my RPs all the time and questioning my powers isn't rude
Even Yaru finds you annoying at times)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 30, 2016)

(Btw, Lyar is in fact a rude person)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 30, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Btw, Lyar is in fact a rude person)


(How so ?)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 30, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (How so ?)


(He even made fun of Brey for absolutely no reason)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 30, 2016)

(alright I've unblocked you, play ball this time)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 30, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (He even made fun of Brey for absolutely no reason)


("Absolutely no reason" ?
Like what, he just outright insulted your characters ?)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 30, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> ("Absolutely no reason" ?
> Like what, he just outright insulted your characters ?)


(I introduced her to him, and he said this)


lyar said:


> You're terrible reptiles, truly a disgusting stain on the reptilian reputation everywhere. And you stink


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 30, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (I introduced her to him, and he said this)


(I don't find it that much offensive/insulting, to be honest ; if anything, maybe he's just joking with you, but you take it a bit too personally
Remember when he called my ability to open Black Holes "foolish, stupid" or something, and acted like he owned the place when I tried to politely reason with him ?
And everything after that, when I tried to ask him about how he hid from my life-force detection, such as telling me to "think outside the box" like I'm some sort of kid that need to learn to think anything by myself first ?
Now *THAT* is rude)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 30, 2016)

(That was just about abilities. He straight up made fun of the character though)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 30, 2016)

(sorry for that last post, I understand but sometimes you to ignore stuff like that)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 30, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (That was just about abilities. He straight up made fun of the character though)


(What he said to me was far ruder than what he said to you, think about it ; he said to my face like I needed to be schooled)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 30, 2016)

Yaruzaru said:


> View attachment 12811


(We aren't tho!)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 30, 2016)

(might want to slow down a bit, restrictions and all that)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 30, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (might want to slow down a bit, restrictions and all that)


(I haven't been restricted in quite a while actually :u)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 30, 2016)

(Forget about that guy, he's not worth it)
(The story still isn't gonna progress, though ; at least, until I'm done drawing Jin's mother, Mina ; she's gonna take part in the fight as well)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 30, 2016)

... Meanwhile, in Grand Divine Sky...

Malocas and Soulless Jin enter the realm and find themselves being ambushed and blocked by the combined force of all the dragon clans (Frost-Wing, Terra-Horn, Tsunami-Scale, Sparkling-Iris, and many more) and all the Angelic Paladins. They surround Soulless Jin and Malocas, all wielding the signature weapon of their clan.
One of the Terra-Horn Dragons readies his hammer as he speaks up, on behalf of all the force :

- Surrender, false god Malocas, and let Emperor Jin go at once ! Your reign ends here !

Malocas laughs :

- "Surrender" !? Who do you think you are, and who do you think you're talking to, weaklings ?

His eye flashes blood-red, but otherwise standing still. Soulless Jin flaps his wings and lifts himself up. About over 12000 black holes appear around him, followed by multiple massive tornadoes in between a large-scale blizzard. He roars out loud, his voice sounding bestial and demonic :

- COSMOS' COMMOTION !!!

He then swings his paws outward once. The entire area of around 20,000-yard radius around him instantly get filled with chains, blades, Air-Scythes and Frost-Fangs, hitting all the soldiers from all directions.






After only 3 seconds, all and every of them fall down, each with fatal wounds on their body, as they groan and tremble in pain.
Malocas laughs out loud :

- That'll teach you to fuck with me !


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 30, 2016)

Whilst Kiba is finishing the spell, Dearg and the rest of the group prepare for battle.  He grabs his "new" and improved bow that jin gave him before they went on this journey. The bow glows with elemental power.

- yes this will do. He goes back to meditating


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 30, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Whilst Kiba is finishing the spell, Dearg and the rest of the group prepare for battle.  He grabs his "new" and improved bow that jin gave him before they went on this journey. The bow glows with elemental power.
> 
> - yes this will do. He goes back to meditating


(For better clarification, dad, you can smack someone with that bow in close range and still as effective as hitting them with knuckles : 3
As for the "elemental" part : it shoots out Frost-Fangs or Ice-Spikes, for taking out multiple enemies in a group at once or picking them one by one )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 30, 2016)

As Kiba comes close to finishing the summoning ritual, silver-white mists start to creep across the floor and slowly reach the throne. As the blades keep on orbiting around the throne, a flash of light illuminates the whole room, forcing everyone to cover their eyes.
When the light fades away, Jin and Azirak, at least in their spectral form, are seen at the throne, this time separated into two entities : Jin remains a black shadowy figure (resembling the corrupted side of Azirak), and Azirak (or half of his original soul) a white one.
As soon as Jin's shadow and Azirak's spirit appear, Kiba quickly informs them of the current situation :

- Sires, we must reach the Grand Divine Sky immediately ! Malocas is controlling you to massacre everyone there !

Jin's shadow only nods, but the look on his face shows that he's ready. Azirak clenches his fist and nods as well, in confirmation. Jin's shadow then flicks his paw outward.
Two massive black holes appear on the floor and two massive blade slowly pulls up, until they reach around 50-feet height.
Jin's shadow then clenches his fist. Black mists from the holes on the floor start to creep out and wraps around the blades, until the entire space between the blades start to form into what looks like a portal, with silver-white "particles" spiraling at the center. It looks like a life-like black hole, but with the diameter of around 30 meters.
Jin's shadow then looks at everyone else in the room. He doesn't say anything, but everyone can see that he means to tell them to get ready for the final fight.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 30, 2016)

*the rapier flashes into life as it's drawn from the hanging point on his waist*

"I can already tell numerous Stormfire were massacred, fortunately most of them refused to leave the Storm Divide. We can call on their aid should we need them. Until then...someone open a portal to Rock-maw Mountain, normally i'd be forbidden to inform you of this...but it definitely falls under the exclusion list. That's where the Jagged Fang Monastery is located, the entirety of every Order is geared and ready for battle...even the one i couldn't tell you existed...the Bloodbone order. Once the portal is set i'll pass through and give the call to arms, then it's time for war."


----------



## Julen (Jul 30, 2016)

(I would like to continue but so much shot has going on since the last time i replied. I don't know when to get into again XD)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jul 30, 2016)

(Assume you were with the group when they went into the underworld, since you were with them before they entered, at best it's just weird that you were silent otherwise you can easily say you followed, would be weirder to say you came along and just stood outside the gate)


----------



## Julen (Jul 30, 2016)

(True true)
Julen took his time to refuel his flamethrower. Also he spent more than 15 mins trying to count all the 'monsters' that he killed whilst in the arena. After counting them he pulled out his bayonet and started carving lines under the "anthro's toasted" writting, with a rather devilish smile.

-byoutiful...

When he was done, he stood up quickly, almost falling on his back due to the heavy weight of his fully filled M2. He looked up, not only his flamethrower was filled with fuel, but he himself was filled with _*determination*_.

He made sure that his old faithful 1911 was properly loaded and that his grenades were still hanging on the suspenders of his jacket.
As always he looked inside one of his pockets to pull out a cigarette and lighted it with the flamethrower's iniciator.

- I'm packin' heat baby!

He puffed smoke and looked at Jin/Azirak/whateverthefuckyouwannacallit and said

- so.....what are we waiting for? Christmas? An invitation?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 30, 2016)

As soon as Jin's shadow finishes raising the portal to the Grand Divine Sky, he flicks his paw outward once more.
The wind howls fiercely, carrying Jin's command to every Void-Walker soldier of the entire kingdom and the mundane world, as well as his team in the room. Jin's command, soaring with rage and fury,
The command of an Emperor.
The command of sheer determination.

_*"This is the last straw we'll ever have from the tyrant Malocas again ! This time he's gone too far ! It's time to stop the madness of the tyrant right here and right now, and show him what "salvation" really is ! It's time to finally stop his push at the demons, and show him who the actual monster really is, after what he had done to you millenniums ago, as well as what he's made me do to you just now ! He plans to wipe the demons out and erase the entire four worlds so he can create his own ideal paradise, but that plan dies with him today ! He thinks he's invincible by taking control of me as his reanimated puppet, but we will fight our way through and DRAG HIS FACE ACROSS THE RUBBER, and he'll see for himself the gravely big mistake of underestimating the Void-Walkers and crushing everyone's hopes and dreams !"*_

As soon as he finishes, however, the door of the throne room suddenly opens. When everyone turns around, they see two Void-Walkers. Julen and Dearg recognizes one of them as D.J., Jin's son, a kangaroo with dark-green fur, wearing a black jacket and cloth-tapes on his arms, of the design Jin usually wears. However, they have no idea about the other.
She appears to be a yellow-fur Void-Walker Cat with blood-red hair. She wears a different design of the Void Armor, which comes in 4 pieces instead of 3 : a tank-top, a skirt, a long sleeve and a shoulder-plate that completely covers her left arm, and cloth-tapes wrapped on her right arm, all of matching design and color.





The two walk in, the look on their face speak for an unyielding and unforgiving lust for bloodshed. Even Martin, with his intention to make Malocas pay for what he did to Martin's parents, feels uneasy at the sight of these two.
As they get close to Jin's shadow, the cat growls, although she can be seen slightly trembling, with a tear rolls on her face. However, her voice still makes her *determination* clear :

- Son, give us the order, and that tyrant Malocas die by our hands.

The green kangaroo follows, readying a silver katana on his hand :

- No-one messes with my dad and gets away with it. No-one !

Kiba looks at the two :

- Q-Queen-Mother Mina !? And Prince Jin Junior !? How did you get here-- that fast ?

The cat, named Mina, growls :

- A mother's instinct is never wrong... and, right after my son's call to arms, he opened up numerous Silver-Gate everywhere in the mundane world, so the Void-Walkers there could return here and get ready for the fight.

She looks back at Jin's shadow :

- As for my case, I immediately got a feeling that something wasn't right, just by seeing the erratic shift of the wind pattern in the air. It was like Jin's S.O.S signal for me and his son, Junior here.

Jin's shadow looks down at his mother's words, feeling awfully ashamed of himself. Over 20000 years of walking among the worlds as their Emperor, and he still has to make his very mother worried about him.
However, he quickly regains his determination, and looks at everyone in the room with a stern look on his face, as he clenches his fist. He then looks at Kiba and flicks his paw outward ; Kiba understands the gesture as his command to gather the army and assemble them at the courtyard of the castle. Kiba nods and looks at the others :

- Let's move out !

Jin's shadow and Azirak's spirit vanishes out of sight. Mina and D.J. look at each other, nod, and make their way to the door, without any further hesitation or delay.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 30, 2016)

Julen said:


> He puffed smoke and looked at Jin/Azirak/whateverthefuckyouwannacallit


(Me right now...)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 30, 2016)

"We could still bring in the Jagged Fang, they await my command to enter a portal and join the battle. The Bloodbone Order wields death, life, and blood magics...so i hope you understand why we don't tell anyone they exist...they all master at least one school usually life, though many master two (life and one of the others), there are some that chose to study all three. Many are primarily healers though some are dedicated necromancers, and others are dedicated blood mages who tap their own life force to fuel their spells and abilities. I'd figure if anyone could help they can."

*eyes soften, and nearly begin to tear*
"I have another reason for returning to the monastery first...i never returned after departing immediately upon leaving the temporal barrier room...which i was only out of for 10 minutes before sealing myself in again...as such i don't know if they ever got around to burying David or if they interred him in the monastery crypts"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 30, 2016)

Kiba looks at Martin with a really distressed and unsettled look on his face, but still tries to remain calm, and reaches his hand over Martin's shoulders :

- L-look, man... I'm sure there's a way to save your family... I'm sure there is... but I need you to focus, OK ?... After returning to the monastery and getting back here, don't make me feel like you're gonna slump over due to to the emotions, alright ? We'll wait for you at the courtyard, but don't come back looking like you're mentally broken, OK ?

He then pats on Martin's back, before making his way through the door and get to the courtyard of the castle.


... outside, near the portal...


Jin's shadow, Azirak's spirit, Mina and D.J. are seen standing in front of the legion of Void-Walker Soldiers, waiting for the others, until they see Kiba.

- Are we ready yet ?... Where's that Dragon-Wolf guy ?

Kiba replies :

- He needs some time to call for reinforcements... and a bit for his personal own...

Mina tilts her head to a side :

- What now ?

Kiba whispers into her ears about Martin's tragic story that resulted in the death of all of Martin's family. Mina starts to tremble, as if every word she hears builds up her ever raging fury in her very blood :

- That bastard Malocas dies today for sure...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 31, 2016)

*few minutes later Martin comes back through the courtyard, behind him an army of dragon hybrids numbering in the thousands.*

"Meet the entirety of every Order in the Jagged Fang. I told you they were already geared and ready for war. The Stormfire clan will do it's best to guard tbe sky above us, keeping the area  surrouding us energized to maximize the potency of our abilities."

*roars as he shifts into his full-blooded dragon form, standing on his hind legs. He's handed a  nodachi built for his size by several members the Jagged Fang*

Shouts in a commanding voice "My Jagged Fang and Stormfire brethren, we gather today for one purpose. To kill the god of reincarnation and afterlife, the embodiment of life and death itself: Malocas. I'm not gonna lie to you, many if not almost all of you will likely die. But we must succeed, failure is not an option. Today we march to hell, and we will leave as conquerers of death itself. *ARE YOU WITH ME?*"

*the courtyard erupts with over twenty-thousand roars and battle cries of agreement*


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 31, 2016)

(i'm back)
- welp, if we are going all out, i might as well release my full power! 

Dearg holds nothing back, he transforms once again, His fur turns black and his white aura appears but more intense. He was ready to unleash some hell. 

-*monster voice* Let do this!  

He grabs his bow and notches his arrows.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 31, 2016)

Kiba looks at Mina :

- Ma'am... you... have something to say ?

Mina looks at him, then at the Void-Walker Soldiers standing in formation, and draws her dagger outward as she roars, sounding like a lioness, driven by rage and fury :

*- TODAY, WE DINE IN HELL, AND SPIT ON THE TYRANT'S GRAVE ! EVERY. SINGLE. GODDAMN. ONE OF US. AND. ALL OF US !!!*

The entire realm shakes with the battle cries of over 100,000 of the Void-Walkers. She finishes it as she points the dagger at the portal :

*- LET'S TEAR SOME FUCKING SHIT UP !!!*


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 31, 2016)

(oh almost forgot, battle music)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 31, 2016)

... in the Grand Divine Sky...

The combined force of Void-Walkers and all the Orders, under Martin, Mina and Kiba's command, flood into the Grand Divine Sky. However, as soon as they arrive, in front of them are nearly over a million of soldiers of the dragon clans, massacred and brutalized. Mina covers her face with fear, but then quickly snaps out of it, and looks at Jin's shadow :

- Jin, can you sense where Malocas is ?

The wind howls. Jin's shadow gestures his paw at a direction, seemingly far away from them. Mina hisses :

- Let's get him !

Kiba grabs Mina's hand :

- Your Majesty, wait up ! Don't rush ahead, it's very dangerous !

Mina looks back at Kiba, sounding impatient :

- What now ?
- Emperor Jin has life-force detection, he can immediately detect us and catch us off-guard. We need a better way in.
- What's your plan, Kiba ?
- It'll be Emperor Jin's plan, in fact, your majesty.

Mina then sees Jin's shadow gesturing his paw, though in a different motion. A while later, the wind howls again, but it feels different. Then, a roar echoes from a distance.
As the wind blows through, the clouds start to orbit around in a circle, and black mists start to orbit around, within the clouds.
When the clouds dissipates, they see a massive dragon in front of them. In his full-blooded dragon form, Martin stands at half of its neck, if its head is raised up.




As the dragon appears, it immediately approaches Jin's shadow and Azirak's spirit, and lowers its head down, sticking its tongue out. Jin's shadow and Azirak's spirit can be seen patting on its head, making it wag its tail playfully, almost like in a puppy manner. Mina tilts her head in confusion :

- Uh... who is this ?

The dragon stops playing around with Jin's shadow and raises its head back up.

_- My name is Tornadusk, milady. I'm the son of Wilkenus, Lord of the Sky, and Ocarus, Empress of the Sea. I serve Emperor Jin, and Emperor Azirak before him, as his guardian._


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 31, 2016)

Deargs monster side has taken over and he feels a bit intimidated by the dragons size, and growls. He is then bonked on the nose....*whimpers* 

-...sorry


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 31, 2016)

"That would make you...my great-uncle? In any case pleasure to meet a fellow descendant of Wilkenus."

*Shifts back to regular form*

"I'd rather stay like this until the final battle begins, my rapier's lust for battle will finally be quenched..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 31, 2016)

Tornadusk urges them :

_- We should focus on the matter at hand first. Right now, I can even tell that all four gods of elements, Solared, Ocarus, Welkinus and Palatinatos, are being overwhelmed by Emperor Jin's wrath. We must hurry._

Mina looks at him :

- What's the plan again ?
_- I can conceal people's life-force away from Emperor Jin's detection, but not for long, and if I do anything, I'd break the cover. The other, however, can freely do anything within the duration without worrying about being detected... Problem is, I myself don't know how to break him out of the control. Even all four gods at once are being outmatched, let alone any of us here._

Kiba speaks up :

- Maybe Martin can try throwing all his force of lightning at his metallic wings ? Maybe it'll knock him unconscious and knock him out of control ?

Mina shakes her head :

- Not gonna work, Kiba. Ever since the day he built those wings, he had already shoved enough electrical and magnetic force into his nerve system so he could have full control over them. I guarantee you, even without all the Black Holes and element Wind and everything, his Electrical-Clash is still a lot worse than getting a current of 5 million voltage to the face, I'm not kidding. Not to mention, he can target the very ion in the air to make sure his target never escape.

Tornadusk gulps in fear :

_- ... And here I thought my father, as well as all the Storm-Fire clan, are enough..._

Mina turns to Dearg :

- ... But I think *ice* should do the trick.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 31, 2016)

-Yes mam! 

dearg steps forward and takes aim.  He finds an opportunity and fires at the wings.  The arrow penetrates and explodes into ice and snow.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 31, 2016)

Dearg said:


> -Yes mam!
> 
> dearg steps forward and takes aim.  He finds an opportunity and fires at the wings.  The arrow penetrates and explodes into ice and snow.


(Daaad, you're not there yet...
Take 2 !)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 31, 2016)

-consider it done

Dearg goes on ahead towards Jin.  He tries to find an ampule position to get close enough.  Maybe he can knock some sense into him


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 31, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Dearg goes on ahead towards Jin.


(... That works, dad )

With Tornadusk's life-force concealing ability, Dearg manages to sneak through and gets close until Soulless Jin and Malocas are within his range.
It appears that, just as Tornadusk fears, Soulless Jin has taken down all the four gods as well. Solared, Palatinatos, Welkinus, and Ocarus are seen trembling in pain, just the same as all the other soldiers. They don't seem to be able to stand up any time soon, with those mortal wounds all over their body.
Malocas laughs hysterically :

- Even you so-called "gods" can't stand against my puppet !

Welkinus grunts in pain :

- You... just... wait... Lady Tirany... will have something to say about it... very soon...

Malocas stops laughing long enough to shoot a glare of disdain at the badly wounded Welkinus :

- Oh yeah ? What's that woman gonna do, I wonder ?

Solared groans in response :

- B... b-break up with you... and... break you up... that's for sure...

Malocas covers his mouth, trying to hold himself back from bursting out laughing :

- That's the worst joke I've ever heard in thousands of millenniums so far !

He then commands Soulless Jin :

- Enough messing around ! Jin, claim their soul !

Soulless Jin doesn't say anything, and only raises his paw upward. Black mists start to creep on the ground and wrap around the four gods. They feel like the mist is paralyzing every inch of their body and eat into their insides, as they groan and cry in pain.
Tornadusk lets out a quiet bark in fear, though with his life-force concealing ability, Soulless Jin and Malocas can't hear him. He nudges Dearg :

_- Dearg, hurry ! Shoot him !_


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 31, 2016)

"If ice could work, we could have the Glacial Order reinforce the frost arrow fired by Dearg's bow making it hundreds of times more powerful...until them."

*turns to the Jagged Fang*

"Bloodbone, i want your healers supporting the gods ASAP. Get the blood mages and necromancers ready, as soon as we've freed Jin we're going after Malocas. Stormfire, reinforce the attacks of Wilkenus and Solared. The rest of you, be on guard and wait for my signal to charge"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 31, 2016)

(And now we wait for Dearg to line up the shot lol)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 31, 2016)

"In the mean time Mina, i'm curious just how much neural electricity you think we stormfire have coursing through our bodies at any given time. The lightning strike we use to heal each other strikes with over 20,000 times the amount of electricity our bodies produce in a lifetime, considering we regularly use our neural electricity offensively that amount is quite high. For example, how much do you think this takes?"

*slaps an open hand on the ground creating a six foot crater in the resulting blast*

"regular electricity would take over 200,000 volts to do that to solid granite, we use only 100 volts of stormfire."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 31, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "In the mean time Mina, i'm curious just how much neural electricity you think we stormfire have coursing through our bodies at any given time. The lightning strike we use to heal each other strikes with over 20,000 times the amount of electricity our bodies produce in a lifetime, considering we regularly use our neural electricity offensively that amount is quite high. For example, how much do you think this takes?"
> 
> *slaps an open hand on the ground creating a six foot crater in the resulting blast*
> 
> "regular electricity would take over 200,000 volts to do that to solid granite, we use only 100 volts of stormfire."


Mina shrugs at Martin's demonstration, but then crosses her arms :

- First off, Martin, I'm around 50,000 years old aready, you're just 27, so don't call me "Mina" like that. I'm at the age of your parents, mister. Second, this "storm-fire" thing is of your clan, I dunno ; all I'm saying is that you should throw it at Malocas, when my son isn't in the radius.

----------

... meanwhile, with Dearg and Tornadusk...

Even with the Glacial Order reinforcing the arrow's power, it still isn't effective. As it hits Soulless Jin from behind, it violently explodes in a blast of frost and snow, knocking him back and staggering him, but otherwise he remains unscathed.

- AAARGH !

The arrow interrupts Jin's soul-harvesting spell and releases the four gods. Tornadusk quickly calls out a tornado, which wraps around them and causes them to vanish out of sight. He then quickly calls down a massive thunderbolt to hit Jin's wings, causing the electricity inside him to go out of control, making him roar out of pain, until he collapses on the ground, unconscious.
Tornadusk calls forth another tornado and wraps Jin, until he, too, is out of sight, and back to everyone else. However, it's Tornadusk facing Malocas now.
Furious at what just happened, Malocas draws his katana out, and points at Tornadusk, paralyzing him with black mists wrapping around him and creeping up on him :

- You have a death wish today, huh, you piece of fuck !?

Tornadusk trembles in pain as the black mists crawl on his body, but he still shoots a threatening glare straight back at Malocas, remaining completely fearless :

_- At least I saved my family from the likes of you._

Malocas hisses and raises his katana up :

- Death consumes you now, foolish creature !


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 31, 2016)

"Now, ATTACK!"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 31, 2016)

(Gimme a sec, I got a lot of "factions" to order here lol)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 31, 2016)

Following Martin's signal, the combined force of all the Void-Walkers and Angelic Paladins, all the dragon clans and priest orders, and all four gods, rush at Malocas at once. However, he slashes his katana outward and covers the entire area in black mists. At the same time, he vanishes out of sight. Only his voice echoes in the air :

- You got a lot of nerves, foolish creatures, but you're only delaying your death by at most minutes !

Solared growls, then roars out loud. His entire body starts to glow white, until he appears as a blazing dragon, covered in white flames. He clasps his hands and flaps his wings together, creating a massive sphere of light in the vicinity. All the black mists around dissipate away as the sphere illuminates the area. However, as soon as the scene is brightened, Malocas is seen next to Jin's body, and standing aside him are Jin's shadow and Azirak's soul, both paralyzed in blood-red aura that generates from Malocas' blade. The aura appears to seep into Jin's body, as well as the two spectres.

- Surprise.

Mina roars out like a lioness :

- LET THEM GO, YOU SICK BASTARD !

Malocas tilts his head to a side :

- So soon ?... I was having fun with my toy here...

Mina takes the command :

- ATTACK !

All the Void-Walkers start relentlessly assaulting them with their blades. However, Jin's shadow responds with a flick of his paw and knocks all the blades out with his chains. Mina gasps in shock :

- JIN !? WHAT ARE YOU DOING !?

Malocas laughs :

- Poor little woman, still haven't figured it out yet ?

As the blood-red aura wraps around them, Jin's shadow and Azirak's soul glow silver-white, and then Jin's body as well. When the aura dissipates, Jin's shadow and Azirak's soul are gone. Only Malocas and Jin stand there, in front of them. Malocas smirks :

- Destroy the weaklings, and we will purge these worlds once and for all !

Jin opens his eyes : blackened out, with blood-red pupils inside and black veins crawling out of there.

- As you wish, father.

Mina cries out loud as she tears up :

- NOOO !


----------



## Julen (Jul 31, 2016)

Julen raised an eyebrow as he saw the crater that martin made during his demonstration

-why bother using powers when you can do it the eaaaaaasy way....

Holds one out of he five fragmentation hand grenades hanging on his suspenders. He quickly pulls he pin of it but holds he safety lever. He waits, pointing at malocas, ready to lob it, 'till jin gets away from his target.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 31, 2016)

"Those explode right? Hand me one i have an idea..."


----------



## Julen (Jul 31, 2016)

- hmph....

He struggles to toss a grenade to martin without releasing the safety lever of the one he's holding. He succesfuly hands him a grenade.

- remember pal.
Pin
Safety lever
5 secs
Fireworks


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 31, 2016)

"Did you know we can safely charge objects with stormfire that's released on contact, or if said object breaks?"

*charges the grenades casing, before pulling the pin and throwing it with an electrically accelerated arm*

"Hope my idea works..."

*upon impact with Malocas the grenade shatters releasing a huge blast 60 feet wide, as an electric pulse screams outwards from the center*

"Bet he's not even scratched though..."


----------



## Julen (Jul 31, 2016)

Frowns, still pointing at malocas and stretching his arm ready to throw.

-i swear to god if you just wasted a 'nade.....

Focuses on Malucas head as he startd remember his army training and his years playing baseball.

-i'm going to hit that mother-fucker in the head....


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 31, 2016)

When the smoke fades away, in front of them is a massive black hole with a diameter of around 100 feet, with a white outline and a white cross at the center. Jin is seen holding it open, and Malocas, as Martin fears, is indeed unscathed.
Palatinatos cries out loud :

- WARD BLACK HOLE ! LOOK OUT !

All the four gods vanish and reappear right in between the black hole and all the other soldiers, just before Jin "punches" the black hole from behind :

*- DIE !!!*

A massive blast bursts forward, which appears to be a combination of 10 tons of atomic bombs explode at the same time together, seemingly enough to obliterate every single soldier there is in front of Jin.
A deafening sound of explosion shakes the very fabric of the realm, almost reaching to the outer-space as well. The entire area whites out.
However, as the white light dies away, it appears that the Void-Walker Soldiers have blocked off the blast with their own Ward Black Holes. Mina and Kiba stand in the front with their own, as Mina growls :

- Not... even... once...

Wilkenus lets out a breeze that carries his telepathy voice to the dragon clans :

_"We cannot reach Malocas with Emperor Jin standing in the way ! Get to "The Crimson River", quick ! Lady Tirany is imprisoned in there ! Only she can break the mind-control spell and save Emperor Jin back to normal ! We'll try to hold them back from reaching the Throne Room of The Grand, but you must hurry ! Now get moving !"_


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 31, 2016)

*looks to the Stormfire and Jagged Fang*

"You heard him...MOVE OUT!"


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jul 31, 2016)

Dearg lines up his shot 

- come on......focus........and......GOTCHA! he fires, the arrow fly's straight and true.  It hits it's target.  The arrow explodes into ice and snow entrapping them.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 31, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Dearg lines up his shot
> 
> - come on......focus........and......GOTCHA! he fires, the arrow fly's straight and true.  It hits it's target.  The arrow explodes into ice and snow entrapping them.


(Dad, you're waaaaay too late again  gimme a sec, I'm planning up the next scene real quick)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 31, 2016)

All the dragon clans vanish out of sight, as if by teleportation, including Tornadusk. Only the gods, the Void-Walkers and the Celestial Angels remain to hold Jin and Malocas back. Solared flaps his flaming wings and lift himself up to the air :

- We regret our insolence and beg for your pardon, Emperor Jin.

Ocarus forms aura of water around her as she starts to float in the air as well. Welkinus electrifies the very membrane of his wings. Palatinatos hardens his chest, legs and tail with a thick layer of rock.

(To clear up the gods' appearance : Solared is like a cross of fire dragon and phoenix / Palatinatos is a wingless dragon with green scales that walks on all fours / Ocarus looks exactly like Tornadusk, but with blue scales / Welkinus is a wyvern with golden-yellow scales)

Following them are all the Void-Walkers, all in their Void Armor, as well as all the Celestial Angels, in their Celestial Armor. Kiba speaks on behalf of the Void-Walkers as he readies his Blade Black Holes, followed by all the others.
Kiba opens up Blade Black Holes with a flaming outline. His horns and tail ignite themselves on fire. 
Mina readies her dagger and draws her fingers in the air, cutting the air open and creates several black lines which, shortly later, open up into pitch-black "wounds", and gets in her position.


----------



## Julen (Jul 31, 2016)

Julen ducks and covers. Just in case.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 31, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (#BlockLyar)


(How so ?)


----------



## Julen (Jul 31, 2016)

(#dramaalert 
#someonecallkeemstar




)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 31, 2016)

Julen said:


> (#dramaalert
> #someonecallkeemstar
> 
> 
> ...


(Okie ? )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 31, 2016)

(I miss something?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 31, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (I miss something?)


Apparently...



Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (#BlockLyar)



(Remember the one whose character is some sort of thief with illusion magic in the RP "Tales of Deities" ?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 31, 2016)

(I remember who he is, but have no clue what's going on...)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 1, 2016)

(Had to delete that cuz I might've got a strike)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 1, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (Had to delete that cuz I might've got a strike)


(Suit yourself : | )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 1, 2016)

... Meanwhile...

With Tornadusk's guide, the dragon clans soon reach a black, rocky gate that stands in between them and what lies beyond : a dark and gloomy area that looks completely apart from the rest of the Grand Divine Sky.

(Kinda like this)







As soon as it comes into sight, they feel a dreadful cold crawling on their back and the back of their neck. Tornadusk gulps in fear :

- This is Malocas' own realm, where Grand Goddess Tirany is being imprisoned...

He takes a glance at a dragon clan (a pack of wyverns with white scales, emerald-green underbelly, golden horns, and sapphire-blue eyes) known as *"Spirit-Healer"* and gives a nod. They responds with a wave of their paws, creating *regenerative auras* around all everyone else. Tornadusk reinforces the auras *with his own* as he emits a golden-yellow aura from his horns and wraps it around his allies, followed by a breeze of wind that wraps around them, concealing their life-force out of Malocas' detection.

- We must hurry ; I can't keep the wind around so many people for long.

He then enters the realm, with the dragon clans following behind him.

...

The realm appears to be more like a graveyard.

(Kinda like this, but... more like black and red, and without the tombstones)






Even with the Spirit-Healers' regenerative aura and Tornadusk's restorative aura, the dreadful feeling and the cold of the place still make them feel extremely uncomfortable.
As they venture forth, Tornadusk and the dragons suddenly start to hear what sounds like instrumental music, though very fainted, coming from afar. Tornadusk stares into the direction :

- This music... very familiar...

He flicks his fin to tell the others to press on.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 1, 2016)

"Keep moving. the longer we take, the longer Malocas controls Jin, and the less chance the gods will be able to hold them back."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 1, 2016)

Tornadusk growls in distress :

- As if the tyrant hasn't been controlling my father long enough... yes, if you're wondering, Emperor Jin is like a father to me as well.

They continue to make their way towards the fainted music. As they press on, they notice several blood-red rivers running on the ground, seemingly towards the direction of the music.
As they get closer, the music starts to sound clearer. Tornadusk can make out *a sad and moving melody* as he listens closely to it, until he finally recognizes it :

- This is the lullaby that Grand Goddess Tirany used to play to Emperor Azirak when he was still little... but the tone sounds off, as if she's in pain...

He suddenly glances back at the blood-red river : the flow is of the opposite direction. He starts to panic :

- We must hurry, I have a really bad feeling about this !


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 1, 2016)

"Shadescale start scouting, i want eight groups of five moving in converging paths. Report to me and Tornadusk when you return."


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Aug 1, 2016)

(i'm back, busy day today, sorry, i guess i'm still walking with you guys right?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 1, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (i'm back, busy day today, sorry, i guess i'm still walking with you guys right?)


(You're with the four gods trying to hold me and Malocas back, dad )


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Aug 1, 2016)

Dearg is still in beast form , trying his best to fend off Jin and Malocas. but he is getting tired.

-JIN! Listen to me, he's just using you. Once he has what he wants, he'll eliminate you. I know how this ends. I've seen it in my dreams! JIN......JIIIIIIINNN!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 1, 2016)

As they continue forward, they soon see a large pedestal at where the blood-red rivers join together. On it is a kangaroo of white-cream fur and dark-brown ears, with spread-opened draconic wings, much larger than Martin's when he's in his normal form. She is wearing a dark-yellow robe with red accent and ivory-yellow trim of 4 pieces : a tank-top, a skirt, and two long sleeves. In her hand is some sort of lyre made of gold and ivory.







On her wrists and ankles are blood-red chains locked into place, and connect to the four corners of the alter. There are several blood-red crystals hovering and orbiting around her, as their aura surrounds her. It seems like the chains are draining her life-force.
She's playing the lyre in silence, with her eyes closed, her music drowns her in emotions, but her expression shows that she's struggling with the pain.
Tornadusk calls out :

- Grand Goddess Tirany ! Are you OK !?

She doesn't reply. She doesn't seem to hear him at all.

----------


Dearg said:


> -JIN! Listen to me, he's just using you. Once he has what he wants, he'll eliminate you. I know how this ends. I've seen it in my dreams! JIN......JIIIIIIINNN!


Jin doesn't seem to hear Dearg at all, and keeps on with their relentless assault. Palatinatos, the one with highest physical defense of them all, try to shield them with himself, just as Wilkenus with resistance to hostile magics. However, even then, they're still outmatched and overwhelmed by Jin's nearly insane power, as if he's not even a god anymore.
Mina follows Dearg's plead and tries to wake Jin up :

- Jin ! Snap out of it ! It's me, your mom !

Kiba adds to the crisis :

- Sire, put yourself together, and stop it !

However, their cries are only responded with his frustrated roar :

- GGGRRRAAAAAAAGH GET OUTTA MY HEAD !!!

However, before he retaliates, Mina impales him with her blades from beneath him, and holds him still.
At the same time, she tears up as she sees her son crying out in pain and trying to struggle with her blades. However, she still tries to keep her mind clear.
She doesn't say it, and she tries not to express it, but deep inside, she feels like she's impaling her own heart.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Aug 1, 2016)

-NO!.......what ever your thinking of doing Mina, don't do it. There has to be another way!


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 1, 2016)

(There also has to be another way for me to stably rp ;-; )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 1, 2016)

(Theme song for Mina and Jin facing off...)


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 1, 2016)

(I preferred the orchestral ver.

Hey, maybe I can side char for a bit; how can I get in?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 1, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> (I preferred the orchestral ver.
> 
> Hey, maybe I can side char for a bit; how can I get in?)


(Everyone is in the Grand Divine Sky battling against Jin (mind-controlled) and Malocas)
(@Yaruzaru is currently at an unnamed town, trying to distract his mind from the distress of losing Jin again ; you can take a break at the town and meet up with Yaru there, and try to convince him to overcome his fear)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Everyone is in the Grand Divine Sky battling against Jin (mind-controlled) and Malocas)
> (@Yaruzaru is currently at an unnamed town, trying to distract his mind from the distress of losing Jin again ; you can take a break at the town and meet up with Yaru there, and try to convince him to overcome his fear)


(Well everyone but me, i'm with the dragon clans and Jagged Fang as i belong to both)


----------



## Julen (Aug 1, 2016)

Julen's fingers are getting sore and sweaty because of him holding the safety lever of his hand grenade while waiting for an occasion to lob it at Malocas. Then he looks at Dearg

- yeah? But what way then?!?!?


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Aug 1, 2016)

-.......Mina? get out of the way!  Because this......might kill me .

He jumps up to where Jin and Mina are fighting.  Mina is then pulled back by Dearg surprisingly enough he has the strength to do so.  He then focuses his attention on Jin.  Dearg leaps to grab Jin's forehead.  The white Aura around him intensifies. 

- i hope this works.....

But it was interrupted by a chain piercing his leg.  He then sees Mina.

-NO! don't you dare stop me from doing this!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 1, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Theme song for Mina and Jin facing off...)


(This is the BEST battle music ever)


----------



## Julen (Aug 1, 2016)

( 









 )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 1, 2016)

(I prefer these for battle music
















Or (particularly when playing my titan in Destiny)




They all fit very well depending on type of battle)


----------



## Julen (Aug 1, 2016)

(I listen to plenty of song while playing too :3. Some ofthese are also pretty good for battles)




















(The last one is sooooooooooo gooooooood :3. Specially while playing killing floor 2)


----------



## Julen (Aug 1, 2016)

Julen looked at dearg slightly worried.

-what in the christ are you doing?!? 

Then he screams 
(Quote on quote)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 1, 2016)

Tornadusk barks in panic :

- Grand Goddess Tirany !

She doesn't reply at all. However, the melody of her music starts to sound more unsettling and disturbing as it seems to gradually get weaker. Tornadusk gets scared as he looks back at the dragon clans :

- N-not good at all ! Unless we free her from this quick, we'll lose her as well for sure !

He glares at the chains that hold Tirany, then the blood-red crystals, and growls :

- I hope this works...

He claps his fins together and creates several blasts of "Lightinig Frost" at the chains and the crystals, shattering them into pieces, causing the aura to fade away at once. Tirany jerks back with a weak grunt in pain, as if she just got hit by Tornadusk's "Lightning Frost", and falls onto the altar.
The glowing runes on the altar fades away, and the rivers stop flowing in an instant, before starting to run dry. The Spirit-Healer dragons quickly get to the altar and get her up :

- Milady, you alright ?

Tirany pants heavily, but otherwise no sign of damage, due to their regenerative aura already starting to take effect and help her recover. She opens her eyes, which are revealed to be blood-red, though it's her natural eye color.

- I'm alright... felt awfully painful back there, but I'm good now, many thanks to you, my children...

The Spirit-Healer dragons get her off the altar. She sees Tornadusk looking dead-worried over her condition :

- Ah, Tornadusk, my lil' boy... so good to see you again...

Tornadusk respectfully bows his head before her, as do all the other dragons.

- Good to see you alright again, milady... but I'm afraid we have trouble.

He then proceeds to give her a brief sums-up of the current situation, which makes a dead-scared expression runs across Tirany's face. She brings her paw over her mouth as she hears it, then urges the dragons :

- Get me to them, quick !

---

Mina looks at Dearg in panic :

- Not me, it's Jin !

(Of all the Void-Walkers, only Jin can pull off chains, and only Mina's acidic blades can melt a Void-Walker's summoned blades, even Jin's blades and chains)

She then flicks her paw outward, drawing a Black Vein like as her paw moves in the air, as if she's drawi. A barrage of blades, at the size of her dagger, flies from the vein, and hit the chain. Upon impact, her blades melt into a silver-white liquid that quickly starts corroding the chain and let Dearg go.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 1, 2016)

*looks at Tirany's prison, and is visibly disturbed by it*

"Skeleton Crew front and center!"

*a group of twenty Jagged Fang members wearing black robes with white trim and ornate blood-red metalwork emerges from the mob of dragons and dragon hybrids*

"Am i right to guess this was a combination of blood and death magic intended for a dark ritual?"

*they examine it before looking back to martin and replying*
"It looks like a combination of the two, but we can't determine it's purpose other than the imprisonmemt and torture to death of the goddess formerly being held inside it"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 1, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> What the hell is this Five Finger Death Punch knockoff, roleplaying, overboard, unnecessary, unpleasant, pretty okay, not too bad, life ending, horse shitting, distasteful, aggravating, splitting, nail biting, unsanitary, disgusting, dog pissing, thumb twiddling, annoying, horrifying, abstaining, wrongful, dishonest, selfish, mediocre, unlawful, awful, horrible, over the top, putrid, repulsive, unpatriotic, stinking, cancer causing, rage inducing, disloyal, idiotic, agitating, uneasy, shit eating, suicidal, unfunny, hopeless, out of the ordinary, sad, degenerate, disease causing, joking, choking, hard to understand, itching, painful, awkward, shit manifesting, black magic, unfaithful, tea sipping, catastrophic, gravity defying, sightseeing, elephant shit eating, scary, hostile, flashback inducing, star descending, overthinking, mindfucking fuckery of a roleplay idea?


(What the hell ?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 1, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "It looks like a combination of the two, but we can't determine it's purpose other than the imprisonmemt and torture to death of the goddess being held inside it"


Tirany stutters :

- You got that right...

They then press on to quickly get out of Malocas' realm.
As soon as they reach the gate, where the sunlight shines over them, Tirany takes a deep breath :

- My goodness, feel so much better than in there... it was like being stuck in a cave...

She stretches her arms, legs, tail and wings a bit, then adjusts her outfit a little, before glancing back at Tornadusk :

- Come on, let's get to them quick ! Malocas' madness has to end today !


----------



## Julen (Aug 1, 2016)

- i'm tired of this bullshit!
He spins his arm, stretching it and getting ready to throw the grenade. He spits loudly, holds the grenade like a baseball ball and throws it directly at malocas, letting go the safety pin and making a loud *Ping!* noise.

-* DIE ALREADY YOU SCALIE SON OF A BITCH!*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 1, 2016)

"Everybody grab a stormfire member, we're going to jump through the storm cloud overhead to the one that should be over their battle zone courtesy of Wilkenus."

*roars as he shifts to his dragon form, before looking at Tirany*

"My grace, i would be honored to carry you through to your sons. We will not fail, for failure is neither an option nor in our dictionary."


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Aug 1, 2016)

Dearg is knocked unconscious as he hits the ground, and reverts back to original form.


----------



## Julen (Aug 1, 2016)

-ah fuck....

Said julen as the grenade tossed in front of malocas. He ran towards Dearg, even though he could blow up if schrapnel hits the flamethrower gas tank.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 1, 2016)

Tirany gives Martin and his clans a nod of respect, but then slowly opens her wings :

- Don't worry about me, warriors.

The clouds around her shift towards her and form two more pair of wings, this time angelic and pure white, above and beneath her draconic wings. She then flaps all them together and lift herself up the ground.

- Come on ! Let's move out !

Despite having been imprisoned and had her life-force severely damaged by Malocas' torture, she still doesn't show a slightest sign of being worn down.

...

When they reach the battle zone, much of the soldiers, including all four gods, have been badly beaten up yet again. Only Mina and Kiba are holding up their ground, though it seems that Mina can't last much longer.
Malocas laughs hysterically as he takes a good view of the entire force, clearly outnumbering him and Jin, yet far outmatched by Jin alone.

- When will you ignorant little fucks ever learn that you cannot stop me !? I am the God of Reincarnation and Afterlife, and your very fate obeys me ! It's me that decide who lives and dies... and in this case...

Malocas' eye flashes red again. Jin flicks his paw up, wrapping black mists around every and all of them, preparing to harvest all their souls.

- Death comes to you !

However, before Jin does anything, a halo shines upon him, which starts to emit white aura around him, followed by rings of white energy surrounding him. Immediately afterwards, the aura "explodes", creating a massive burst that send the rings outward, covering the entire battlefield, reviving all the beaten soldiers back up once again, and knocking Malocas back by a good few distance. Jin himself, however, collapses on the ground.
Malocas struggles to get up after the blast :

- G-gargh, what the fuck !?

He then sees Tirany, Martin and all the other dragon clans reinforcing the other soldiers. The entire legion is back up to full force. He hisses in extreme aggression at Tirany's sight :

- Not you again !

Tirany frowns as she lands down near Jin, but looking straight at Malocas :

- When will you ever accept to just let everyone live in peace ?
- There can never be peace with these demons, these abominations still living ! And now they stain our very sacred ground with their presence !

Mina snaps :

- There can never be peace with that kind of thought of yours !

Tirany follows :

- You used our son to massacre his very own people, then our kind as well, in cold blood.

However, she then pauses a bit, before continuing :

_*- ... No, he's not "our" son. He cannot have a father like you.*_


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 1, 2016)

"Didn't I warn you not to underestimate me or my clan? You did anyway, and look what we accomplished because of it...for a god you sure are stupid, never leave a valued prisoner unguarded...everybody knows that's basic knowledge..."


----------



## Julen (Aug 1, 2016)

Julen struggles to carry Dearg on his back and bring him to a safe place. However he manages to do it and succesfuly carries Dearg behind a cover. He slaps him a bit on the cheek and puts a bandage in his wounded leg.

-you'll be alright pal....

He mutters to himself.Then he runs back with the group, slightly panting and covered in sweat.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 1, 2016)

Malocas smirks :

- Hmph... I'll admit my mistake... but no matter, you'll just get to experience hell once more ! My pet, destroy them all !... Starting with her !

His eye flashes red. Jin's eyes are still completely blackened out, as if he's not out of Malocas' control at all, and slowly brings his paw up. A black hole opens up beneath Tirany, then several blades go through her legs and torso. However, despite the pain, she doesn't do anything, and just stands there, as if planning to take it all. Everyone starts to panic at the sight, but Tirany remains calm, and looks at Jin, before takes out her lyre and begins playing a song as she starts singing...






Mina looks down with emotions taking over her, and drops her dagger. She walks up to Jin, pulls him close to her, and hugs him tight, following with Tirany's song.
Her cries echo into Jin's mind.
As Tirany goes on with her song, everyone sees Jin's eyes tearing up as he trembles.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Aug 2, 2016)

Dearg wakes up. 

- that was close,  I almost burned up my entire body trying to absorb the dark energy within him.

He tries to get up but he his leg prevents him from doing so.

-arggh, dammit.   Where's my bag?....oh no, it's gone!. I have to help, he's still in there.  

He tries again and balances himself on his bow and hobbles towards the group .


----------



## Julen (Aug 2, 2016)

Julen just stares at Mina hugging Jin and Tirany singing. He scratches the back of his head without really knowing what to do.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 2, 2016)

*picks up Dearg and places him on the back of his neck*

"You're wounded, stay off your leg"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 2, 2016)

Malocas finds himself unable to do anything, until he realizes that his powers have been completely disabled by Tirany's blast earlier, which, at the same time, severely damaged him, leaving him helpless and merely defenseless. He growls out of mere frustration, then yells at Jin :

- The fuck are you doing !? Kill them all already !

However, it seems that Jin doesn't even hear Malocas anymore, due to the mind control completely broken. Only the melody and the lyrics lifting his spirit up now.
As Tirany goes on with the song and Mina hugs him, Jin starts to tremble and tears up, with memories flood back to his mind, both his past life with Tirany, as well as his current life with Mina. The moments of how he was raised with so much care and love ; how he went to bed, fell asleep, and woke up within his mother's arms ; how he never had to worry about the food on the table or the clothes on his body...
Jin lowers his paw down. The blades dissipate out of Tirany.
The black veins crawling out of his eyes soon slowly pull back, until he closes his eyes and bursts into tears :

- Mom !

He then pulls Mina as close to him as possible, embraces her with his paws, nuzzles his nose into her neck, licks her fur, and whimpers :

- I'm so sorry, mom...

He struggles to even stand up, now completely overwhelmed by emotions. Mina nuzzles her nose into his cheeks, her tears wetting her snout :

- It's OK, sweetheart, it's OK... I'm here for you.

As Tirany finishes the song, a tear can be seen rolling from her eyes as well :

- You're back to us, Jin...

Malocas interrupts with a growl :

- ... So, you're back to your weak side now, huh...

Everyone glances back at Malocas, who seems to have recovered from the blast at this point. Tirany makes herself clear :

- It's over, Malocas. You're no longer worthy of the position of a god anymore, when all you think of is the absolute destruction of the four worlds.

Malocas smirks :

- Heh... you think I can't do shit without powers, huh...

He clenches his fists :

- If I lost my powers... *I'LL JUST HAVE TO USE YOURS THEN* !!!

He flaps his wings and summons a massive blood-red crystal, which emits black aura that reaches out to every and all soldiers in the vicinity : the four gods, the Void-Walkers, all the dragon clans, ans all the Celestial Angels. They all feel their powers being drained out of them.
When he's done, everyone's completely powerless.
Malocas then shatters the crystal and absorbs all the aura into him, as he starts to turn into a layer of black mist, which darkens the entire area with shadow. His voice echoes :

- I'LL ERASE YOU MISERABLE CREATURES FROM THIS WORLD...

From the mist, a massive pair of draconic wings spread out, then a head. Malocas slowly steps out of the mist, this time as *a massive corrupted dragon with spikes sprouting all over his body.*

(Look sorta like this)







Malocas lets out a terrible roar :

_*- WHEN I'M DONE WITH YOU, YOU'LL HAVE NEVER EXISTED !!!*_

(Just to clear some confusion : everyone *can only do physical attacks* now. Power-related abilities, even natural ones, such as Martin's stormfire and even full-blooded dragon form, Dearg's transformation, the Void-Walkers' black holes, Jin's control over the electricity in his bladed wings, the gods' natural powers over the elements, and even Tirany's, are all *disabled* during this fight.)

Jin looks at Malocas with a fearless expression, however, and flaps his wings, lifting himself into the air, until he's right in front of Malocas, as he readies his long-bladed katana :

_"We are justice, all together,
And we're never going down in the hands of the likes of you
Because it's now or never,
And we're not stopping 'til this fight is settled.
None of us is gonna follow your rules
So come at us with any of those fancy tools !
Let's go, it's us and you.
Let's go, and play it cool !"_

(A very bad parody of...)






He then lets out a massive roar :

*- YOU'RE GONNA HAVE TO TRY A LIL' HARDER THAN THAT !!!*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 2, 2016)

*groans as he's reverted to his normal form*

"You forgot something Malocas, the dragon clans and Jagged Fang can still fly. And every member of the Jagged Fang is a master at hand-to-hand combat, as well as a master of their chosen weaponry. Even without our abilities we still have our enchanted weaponry and experience in battle. Luckily i still have my rapier down here and my wrist blades. Jin take the nodachi I carried in my dragon form, right now you're the only one strong enough to wield it, but be aware of the fact that it might injure you when you pick it up."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 2, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Jin take the nodachi I carried in my dragon form, right now you're the only one strong enough to wield it, but be aware of the fact that it might injure you when you pick it up."


(How will it hurt me ? Shock me with electricity ?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 2, 2016)

(It varies on individual, some get burned, some get shocked, others cut their hand when they attack an opponent. Like the rapier it was made for Martin, as none yet have had as strong a connection to Wilkenus and Solared simultaneously no-one else has been able to wield it without complications)


----------



## Julen (Aug 2, 2016)

(Physical damage? Oh heeeeell yeaaah)
Julen runs towards Malocas with a suspiciously wide smile on his face. Whils running he switches the safety of his flamethrower. When he's close enough to shoot he stops running and takes his aim, pointing at Malocas.

 I've been waiting to do this for a looong time....

He muttered to himself as he pulled he trigger.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 2, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (It varies on individual, some get burned, some get shocked, others cut their hand when they attack an opponent. Like tbe rapier it was made for Martin, as none yet have had as strong a connection to Wilkenus and Solared simultaneously no-one else has been able to wield it without complications)


(Well then, how is it that "only me is strong enough to wield it" at this point, when it can hurt me ? Isn't it supposed to be specifically made for Martin ?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 2, 2016)

(Physical strength, it was made specifically for his dragon form. As such it is way too large for him to wield, but your physical strength can probably manage it.)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Aug 2, 2016)

Dearg feels absolutely useless. With his injuries he can't do much of anything. But he is relieved to see that Jin is back and ready to kick some ass.  

- :') welcome back buddy.....


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 2, 2016)

Jin shakes his head :

- Nah, I'm not really cool with all those "enchantments". I prefer raw steel.

The tyrant growls at Jin :

- Interesting... but let's make this a bit more fun...

He then lets out a loud roar. Immediately afterwards, a horde of Crystal-Wing Drakes show up and surround them all. Malocas then narrows his eyes at Jin and hisses :

*- ONLY YOU VERSUS ME.*

Jin smirks and readies :

*- The SS-class monster finally reveals itself.*

The Void-Walkers all ready their weapons, with Kiba and Mina taking the lead, against the Crystal-Wing Drakes. The Celestial Angels ready their weapons in return, with their "leader", appearing as Azirak's spirit once again. All the dragon clans and priest orders prepare themselves with their own weapons of choice. The four gods of elements make their ground alongside their allies, with Tirany taking the lead, as she prepares her katana.

- You know, son... in your past life, you outmatched all the dragon clans and even the gods in terms of swordsmanship. Let's see if you're still the "Lord of Swords" now.

Jin nods :

- I won't disappoint you, mom.




Dearg said:


> Dearg feels absolutely useless. With his injuries he can't do much of anything.


(Dad, you have the bow with you ! Time to put it to good use !)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Aug 2, 2016)

Ignoring the intense pain in his leg, he gets up and arms his bow.  he props himself against a pillar and takes aim.

- boom..... He fires his arrow and it hits.

(it kind of looks like this): 




The arrow explodes into ice and snow temporarily disabling him.

- Now!


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 2, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Ignoring the intense pain in his leg, he gets up and arms his bow.  he props himself on martins back and takes aim.
> 
> - boom..... He fires his arrow and it hits.
> 
> ...


(I'm not in my dragon form anymore so you're not on my back...)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 2, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (I'm not in my dragon form anymore so you're not on my back...)


(Sweet mother of LOL
A fox riding a winged wolf
#JinTotallyShipIt)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 2, 2016)

(You'd actually have hit the ground from a 20+ foot fall when i reverted to my normal form)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 2, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (You'd actually have hit the ground from a 20+ foot fall when i reverted to my normal form)


(Wow... no wonder you cannot wield the nodachi's mere size while in your regular form)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 2, 2016)

(The dragon form is the size of a full-growm european dragon so...being reverted to 5'9" and 154 lbs makes it a bit difficult. Not to mention a nodachi is a large two-handed katana-esque sword)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Aug 2, 2016)

(fixed, "props himself on a pillar and takes aim" )


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 2, 2016)

(You're still missing an adequate battle theme, so here ya go :3)






(Top-tier quality battle music )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 2, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> (You're still missing an adequate battle theme, so here ya go :3)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(I believe you meant)


----------



## Julen (Aug 2, 2016)

( 



INTO THE MOTHERLAND THE GERMAN ARMY MARCH! Idfk what this is but i just love it XD)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 2, 2016)

(Given who the battle is between i feel this is the best chouce though)


----------



## Julen (Aug 2, 2016)

(Mmmmm....i approve your choice...but The Sickness is also pretty good :3)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 2, 2016)

(Something tells me mine is bigger  but seriously, it has an interesting enchantment...when i shift to dragon form it appears sheathed on my back in between my wings but doesn't disappear when i shift out of it until i tell it to. The wrist weapons/bow and quivers appear and disappear as i shift out of or into the form respectively my rapier is the only one i need to call down beforehand or it won't be there until i do)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 2, 2016)

Solared replies to Martin :

- Nonsense ! Since when do our weapons hurt anyone but you just by wielding it ?

Welkinus growls :

- Even your rapier, child. You say that everyone gets hurt just by grabbing it ?

Solared narrows his eyes at Martin and hisses, as if scolding him, sounding rather angry :

- It hurts anyone but you because it's possessed by David's soul, your brother's very soul, in his intent to protect you ! However, it was YOU that stained and cursed the weapons with your thirst for combat, your lust for power, and the blood of your fallen enemies, not with your "strong connection" to either of us. In return, you turned your brother from a carefree child to a spirit of vengeance that heeds your call whenever you plan to draw your enemy's blood !

Welkinus adds in :

- Same to the nodachi that is only for your dragon form. In this case, it's your mother's soul, Martin.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 2, 2016)

"And who crafted and gave them to me? I sealed myself in that chamber to escape the world and stay out of combat...you're the ones who sent those weapons and told me to serve as a member of the Jagged Fang. I wanted nothing more to do with battle, only to find a way to reunite my family whether i'd see them again or not. I never asked for these, i never asked why you made them or how they were made, i didn't want to know why you gave them to me, i figured it was another cruel joke the universe decided to play on me...why am I not surprisrd to learn I was basically right? Next time you need my help, find someone else to do it. After this i'm through with all of you gods. Leave me be, and don't bother trying to send someone else to ask for you...i'll know if one of you sent them. You act like your so much better than Malocas over there, but look what you did to my family by putting their souls in these weapons...you knew full well how I act in battle towards my enemies and you did it anyway... Don't try playing the "we're not to blame for your actions" card, you knew this would happen and did it because you wanted to. I wanted to be done fighting before i even met Jin, i only wanted to protect my brother and give him the life i never had, and i failed while trying to get stronger so he could have a childhood and not feel obligated to follow me...why don't you tell me how he died since you made this rapier you clearly know the answer."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 2, 2016)

Malocas laughs out loud, his voice sounding demonic :

- Poor little brat... family drama at its finest, I see.

He growls at Martin :



Abyssalrider said:


> look what you did to my family by putting their souls in these weapons



- It was me, mortal, and there's nothing even the other gods can do about it... and I'll get to see you suffer unless I'm defeated. Simply put, if Jin cannot beat me here, your family will rest in those pieces of junk for good.

Jin growls, then glances back at Martin :

- Challenge accepted.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 2, 2016)

*roars with fury as the rapier and nodachi begin glowing and shatter into pieces*

*speaks in a much deeper voice consisting of 4 as one*
"What you have done is unforgivable, and you still show not even a sliver of remorse, for that we will kill you ourselves"

*fur turns black as his irises turn white and sclera turns red, combined with the return of the intense fiery silver aura. His athletic tape bursts into flame and disintegrates, as his scales become sharper, and spikes grow out of his knuckles*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 2, 2016)

Malocas tilts his head in slight amusement :

- Haha, keep going ! Let the hatred burn inside you... you really are no different than those "Storm-Fire" of yours... mere brutes that always *charges at your opponents head-on, only to give them head* in the end. However...

He then slams his claws down and creates a massive black hole on the ground. Immediately afterwards, chains thrust up and surround all the army in a cage as the chains join at the area above them. He growls :

- You forgot the rule again...

He then swipes his claw straight at Jin and violently sends him flying straight at the chain. Jin gets hit at the chains and falls down, trembling in pain. Malocas growls once more :

- Unless this pathetic loser can beat me, one on one, you all die, simple as that !

Jin trembles in pain as he tries to recover from the hit and gets back on his feet.


(I swear, I can't believe I could make a villain this sick and nasty... at least from my view anyway)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 2, 2016)

*once again snarling like a crazed beast, he launches himself straight at a drake, shattering its head as his fist goes straight through it. Before howling at the sky in another blood frenzy, just like at the coliseum...*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 2, 2016)

(Btw, there's a super important pole going on in the gaming section forums.furaffinity.net: Which Battle Theme is best? #shamelessplugisshameless)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 2, 2016)

*still snarling he smashes through a drake's leg as he rips its wing off and uses it to decapitate another drake, it becomes ever increasingly apparent he isn't in control anymore*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 2, 2016)

Dearg said:


> his aura turns from white to dark red.


(Daaad, everyone's power is disabled during this fight : x )


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Aug 2, 2016)

( ok then i'm laying on the floor bleeding, redacting last post )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 2, 2016)

(As for mine his rage-induced transformation was caused not by his own rage but that of his family as they entered his body to take their revenge on Malocas, unfortunately triggering the personality of the beadt within as a result of their combined rage)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 2, 2016)

Jin gets back up on his feet and flaps his wings, lifting himself upward again.

- You stole all of ours powers, Malocas... but you forgot one thing...

Jin roars out loud :

_*- You have no control over any of them !*_

He then looks back at his army :

- Everyone !

The Void-Walkers and the five gods, as if immediately understanding his signal, all focus their attack at the chains, shattering them into pieces. As they free themselves from the cage of chains, the fight with the drakes proceed.
Malocas growls in frustration :

- How-- how can this be !?

Jin smirks :

- I'll show you how.

He dives down before Malocas knows what's going on, and stops at his neck. Then, he violently stabs the katana straight into Malocas' throat and flies upward as he slices a line all along the full length of Malocas' throat, making the tyrant roar out in extreme pain. Everyone sees some sort of silver-white liquid crawling out of the wound on his throat. Malocas frantically grunts as he tries to clean the substance out of his wound as he panics :

- What-- what is this thing !?

Jin smirks :

- Void-Walker's blood, asshole... one-shot weapon against monsters like you !

He then quickly swoops down and goes for another cut along the back of Malocas' head, awaking yet another roar/cry from the tyrant. However, Jin doesn't stop, and this time aims at Malocas' chest.
One more cut that starts where the terrible wound on his throat began, but this time all the way down to his belly.

- S-STOP ! STOP IT !!!


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 2, 2016)

*rips a drakes arm off and impales another with it before roaring skyward*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 3, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Dearg gets up for a moment,  and watches the battle that is happening.
> 
> - is it over?  Did we win?


(Not yet, dad : x )


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Aug 3, 2016)

(nvm... i just deleted it)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Aug 3, 2016)

( oh me and impatience to not read sometimes )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 3, 2016)

*grabs a drake before it can fly off and slams it to the ground, the impact shattering its wing before punching through its chest*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 3, 2016)

Jin relentlessly slashes his way through Malocas with his venomous katana :

- COME ON, FUCKER ! TRY AND FIGHT BACK !

Malocas frantically waves his legs, flaps his wings, turns his head and swings his tail around, attempting to knock Jin down or send him flying. However, whenever he actually hits Jin, the venomous katana comes into contact first. The pain rushes through Malocas as his scales melt away bits by bits by the corrosive and his insides burn by the venom.
Despite all the powers he has stolen, Malocas cannot control them effectively, save for some basic blood and shadow magics, but as Jin was only practicing with it from the beginning, Malocas has little power over them now as well. However, it's simply Jin's relentless assaults that interrupt and cancle Malocas' spell-casting actions. When it comes to close combats, Jin is a nightmare.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 3, 2016)

*the Stormfire clan begins speaking*
"Malocas, you're a fool. You call us barbaric brutes for our combat style, which shows you know nothing of our clan. You took our powers without considering the disadvantage it could put you at. The stronger our powers manifest the stronger the curse of our clan manifests. It's brought out by rage, fury, and the intent to kill enemies regardless of what it takes. That which drives Martin now is that curse, not brought out by his rage, but that of his family and the combined rage of thousands of dead stormfire. Even without our abilities we know he is too depressed to cause such a loss of control...he's so depressed he can no longer keep the beast in-check. And this is the result of that, you may have took our powers but you also unwittingly took that curse as well. His curse didn't manifest until his brothers death, so in a way you're to blame for this once peaceful child of our clan becoming such a monstrosity of battle. In this state he truly earns the old nickname given to him by those corrupt paladins years ago: "the winged wolf demon" how long until you lose control? Taking all our powers without the experience to control it...very stupid move indeed."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 3, 2016)

Soon, Jin drops Malocas' health down to only a sliver of it is left, forcing the tyrant to kneel down. At the same time, the last Crystal-Wing Drake gets crushed. Malocas faces all of the army once again.
Malocas' body is covered with slices and cuts from Jin's relentless assaults, all "bleeding" with silver-white venom leaking out. He trembles and pants heavily with an extreme pain turning him from inside out. Jin growls :

- It's over, Malocas. This ends now !

The look on Malocas' face appears to be of mere panic, frustration, desperation and fear :

- Who... no, what... what in the world are you !? What the fuck are you !?... How... how could you survive all this !?

Jin stares straight into Malocas' eyes, like a predator having cornered its prey, and is now thinking of how to make a meal out of the unfortunate victim :

- I've been wondering it myself... but my answer has finally come clear...

He readies his katana and growls :

- I AM DETERMINATION.

He then dashes forward and pierces the katana deep into Malocas' throat once again, and proceeds to brutalize him.
This time, the cuts start to unleash blood-red aura inside Malocas.
The essence of everyone's powers is returned.
As it spreads out, it moves towards all the soldiers and the gods.
Malocas' body starts to turn into solid black stone as the essence of power dissipates from his body. He watches in horror as his scales and his tissues become stone, and sense becomes duller and duller. He tries to escape his fate as he cries out, as if begging for mercy :

- NOOOOO ! P-PLEASE ! NOOOOOOOOOO !!!

However, it happens too fast. The black stone creeps upon his wings, covers his tail, and crawls on the back of his neck. At the same time, he feels his lungs and heart freezing. He starts trying to gasp for the very air, still trying to cling onto life, as he lets out pained grunts that speak of the horrible death he recieves as his punishment, until they cease altogether.
What's left of Malocas now is his "statue". Jin, now with his full power back to him, clenches his fists, and flicks his paw, as his eye flashes white.
Silver blades start to pierce out of where Malocas' heart would be, and thrust out of his body, one after another.
After the 9th blade, the entire statue suddenly violently explodes into trillions pieces, as if blown up by a bomb planted inside.
From their sight, everyone sees a massive Black Hole in the center, where the blades come from.
Jin pants heavily, completely exhausted after the fight, and lands down. He looks back at Tirany :

- Did we win, mom ?

Tirany, as well as all the gods, look at him, completely speechless, unti Tirany finay regains her composure and replies :

- Yes, Jin... the battle is over. Malocas... is no more. The tyrant is gone...

Kiba tilts his head :

- What happens now, milady ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 3, 2016)

*still a crazed beast, he turns his attention to the corpses of the crystal drakes, and begins smashing what's left into dust*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 3, 2016)

(Jin fights wolf with wings to snap him back in control, and that could be the epilogue or something???)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 3, 2016)

(Wouldn't work, he can't even begin to regain control until he's snapped out of his depression. And in the state he's in nothing else could break the loss of control)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 3, 2016)

Solared and Welkinus, now with their power back, look at each other, and then back at Martin, with their paws brought up in front of them. Electrical sparks and flames start to emit from their paws and reach out to Martin, as they speak in union :

_*- Rest now, unyielding spirits of the children of the blazing storm, and let the vengeful beast inside you fade away with the enemy's death.*_

As they finish speaking, they separate the souls of David and the parents out of Martin's body. The souls appear next to Martin as shadowy figures, shrouded by a flaming aura with sparkles.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 3, 2016)

*as his body returns to normal he collapses on the ground, sobbing as he passes out from exhaustion and his now visible injuries from the crazed bare-fisted assault on the drakes*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 3, 2016)

Solared and Welkinus look down, ashamed of themselves, as they speak out to the Storm-Fire clan :

- Let Martin's tragic incident here be the lesson for our grave mistake in wanting our children to take part in this pointless race for power...

They then look at the spirits of Martin's family :

- Your deaths, as well as that of all your members, shall be undone, now that the tyrant of death himself is gone.

They glance back at Martin :

- The young warrior has proven himself once again... but his strife for power should end here. What he deserves is his family. Power is just a curse.

Solared looks at Kiba :

- I believe Martin still has... um... his family's remains, right ?

Kiba tilts his head in confusion, until he starts to recall something :

- You mean... the bag that has their skeletons ?

Solared nods.
Kiba looks at the unconscious Martin and scratches his head :

- I think you'll need to wake him up first...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 3, 2016)

(He left it at the monastery alongside Davids body in the crypts)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 3, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (He left it at the monastery alongside Davids body in the crypts)


(Got it)

Solared and Welkinus look at the unconscious Martin, then at the members of the Storm-Fire clan :

- Would you be so kind to give your leader a hand ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 3, 2016)

The stormfire reply "it is not our place, only our hybrid descendants in the Jagged Fang can enter the monastery grounds, that was the one law we dragon clans made on its creation. While the crypts are managed by the Skeleton Crew. They must decide to open his brothers tomb or not, as Martin is unable at this time. Those of who us who never seek battle are the ones who get destroyed by this curse. His was the result of bottling up all his rage, hatred, and lust for vengeance...seperating it from himself to protect his brother ever since his parents died, on his death that bottle began to break...this is what caused his curse."

*The Skeleton Crew steps forward*
"You have our permission, provided you heal his spirit and undo this damage done to it by his desire to protect the remaining family he had and subsequent loss of it in that pursuit"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 3, 2016)

Solared and Welkinus nod at the Skeleton Crew's approval :

- It shall be undone as you ask of us. However, as this curse of rage-driving illusion inflicted upon your clan was Malocas' doing, which lead to the deaths of your members, only Malocas' successor can lift the curse and undo the damage he had caused.

They then look at Jin, then at Tirany, Ocarus and Palatinatos, seemingly asking something through their eye contact, until they all nod in silence. They then look back at Jin, making him feel a bit uneasy :

- Are you... talking about me ?

Tirany nods :

- It's your duty to take Malocas' position, Jin.

Jin, then Kiba, Mina, and all the Void-Walkers, as well as all the Celestial Angels, all drop their jaws :

- W-WHAT !?

Tirany nods her head as she appears to understand their reaction :

- It's your duty, Jin... we're sorry, but there's no other way.

Jin slowly shakes his head. However, he doesn't seem to tell that he refuses the request, but rather he has no idea what to say in this matter.

Mina interrupts :

- Wait, wait, wait, hold up ! You mean my son--... um, I mean, our son... will now... stay in the underworld ???

D.J. seems rather worried :

- My dad is still alive, isn't he ? Why does he have to go ?

Tirany shakes her head in response to Mina :

- You need not worry, sister. After what happened with Malocas interfering the mundane world, we cannot afford to just look after it from other realms anymore. As such, our son won't be "restricted" to anywhere as you think.

She then looks at D.J. :

- Yes, your father is still alive, Prince of Nether-Void. He saved us all from the tyrant Malocas.

D.J. hugs Jin in a childlike manner :

- I knew my dad was awesome !

Mina lets out a mild smile as she looks at Tirany :

- ... So long as he doesn't have to be away from home, I'm good with anything you ask of him, milady...

Tirany nods with an understanding smile :

- As his mother in his past life, I can't agree more, sister. However, it's still his responsibility and his duty to join our rank. This isn't just a mere reward. With great power comes great responsibilty, sister.

Mina smiles :

- I understand... I'm just proud of my son for such an honor he wields now...

Jin blushes at Mina's words.
Tirany and the four gods, as well as Mina, D.J. and Kiba, all look at Jin, making him feel rather uncomfortable. He looks straight at Tirany's eyes :

- This is a bit too much, mom... my very decision determines who lives and dies ?

Tirany tilts her head in slight confusion, but she seems to be reminding him of something :

- What's your catchphrase whenever you join a fight, darling ? "No-one's allowed to die until I say so !", if I remember right... is that it ?

Jin drops his jaw as he starts to recollect memories of the times he said that.
He indeed always does try to make sure his allies survive first... and with his unyielding determination, he has denied death itself when it was about to reach the ones he loved countless times.
Jin looks down in silence a bit, then back at Tirany and the other gods. His expression slowly changes from uncertain to determined, as he nods.

- ... I hear you, mother. I will take on the duty. I will make up for what my father had caused to the four worlds.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 3, 2016)

(Should've found this video way earlier... this is where I got the name for the RP)


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Aug 3, 2016)

(I think I'm unconscious from blood loss )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 3, 2016)

Dearg said:


> (I think I'm unconscious from blood loss )


(Just assume you're back to normal now, dad : 3 your power is restored back to you now ^w^)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 3, 2016)

*as his powers return, he wakes up as his wounds start to heal from the electric acceleration*

"If you do bring my family back, make sure they want it first. I don't want them returned to life if they don't want it. As for the other stormfire spirits giving me strength from their combined rage and fury, they've all been dead for centuries at least.  I would like to keep those weapons without souls in them however, nobody deserves that torture after they're dead."

*the souls of his family all nod to Jin, as they await the arrival of their remains*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 3, 2016)

*noticing tbe fiery silver aura still wreathing his body, he looks to Solared*
"Why hasn't this aura disipated yet? It usually only appears when I lose control..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 3, 2016)

Jin looks at Martin with a very serious look on his face :

- That's gotta be the most fucked-up torture I've ever heard of, having your soul stuck inside a weapon. There's no goddamn way I'd ever allow that shit to happen again.

Solared looks at the aura and looks down :

- It's the souls of your clan members... although you're back to your normal self now, the anger still lingers somewhere inside you. You're back to normal, but you're not fully at peace yet...

Tirany follows Martin's question :


Abyssalrider said:


> they've all been dead for centuries at least


- Unless it's... "natural death", like old age or something, it doesn't matter. However... after such a long time, they cannot return to life, Martin. The most Jin can do would be to let the spirits be reborn.

Jin nods :

- Whatever that means a happy ending for you, I'll do my best, I promise.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 3, 2016)

"I don't think i'll ever be at peace, at least not until I fulfill one last promise."
*brings out his bow*
"I promised David i would hang it up once we found a place to call home...now to go find that place, then i'll reunite with my family...i can't face them like this, not after what I did to them...knowingly or not. It doesn't change what happened. But as for you two..."
*looks at Solared and Wilkenus*
"You said I turned him from a carefree child into a vengeful spirit...What makes you think David ever had the opportunity to be a carefree child? I know you watched over us as we grew up, nothing else explains the unusually hot or stormy weather following us everywhere we went. You know he began studying alchemy to help heal whatever injuries I received while trying to protect him? He was busy worrying about me, instead of trying to just be a child. That's why he wanted to travel with me, to heal my injuries...I never wanted him to experience that hardship. Did you know the first time he saw me kill, was when I was acting to protect him?...he was little older than I was when I began raising him. And he saw me crush that bears skull with only my foot from a 30 foot drop...I knew right then, he shouldn't be near me...You know how many times he got seiously injured because of my mistakes? Because i don't, I lost track before we even left the cave for good."


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Aug 3, 2016)

Dearg lays unconscious in the rubble for a moment. leg is soaked from the blood. 

-*slowly opens eyes* i'm not dead?  I'm surprised.  He gets up and hobbles towards his friends.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 3, 2016)

Dearg said:


> Dearg lays unconscious in the rubble for a moment. leg is soaked from the blood.
> 
> -*slowly opens eyes* i'm not dead?  I'm surprised.  He gets up and hobbles towards his friends.


D.J. hugs Dearg and yips in joy as he wags his tail :

- You're not dead, uncle ; my dad saved us all !


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 3, 2016)

"But let me get this straight...the "stormfire curse" as the clan came to call it, didn't come from a personality being a polar opposite to the nature of fire and lightning? But in fact came from a literal curse by Malocas? Then why did it take so long to manifest in me, when i always had such power with the two?"

*looks up to the sky*
"Tbe clan told me, that my strong desire to protect my brother kept it at bay for that long. But that when he died so too did my desire to protect, therefore I had no pure desires left with strong enough emotion to keep it from manifesting"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 3, 2016)

Solared replies to Martin's question :

- It's by your sheer power that makes you so resistant to the curse. It'd feed on your emotions, not your power by itself... but when it kicked in, your power would dramatically increase, at the cost of your control over yourself. Malocas would then watch as you murder everyone on sight... just like when he tricked Emperor Jin into massacring the Void-Walkers in that "tournament" earlier.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 3, 2016)

"But Jin had control, he was tricked by an illusion to view them as enemies...I wasn't tricked into anything, I was forced to watch as I massacred everything in sight. The worst part? I knew I wanted everything I did to happen...I just couldn't admit it...my insincts took over but I still wanted it done...even if I couldn't control it...i still did it, acting under my own impulses and rage-fueled thoughts. Surely someone asked what happened to that village at the base of the mountain range we grew up in...I happened, they never knew what hit them until right before they died...the vilagers i saved 4 years prior...annihilated by my own hands...why? I blamed them for the paladins chasing me back then, they never botbered to declare i saved them...instead at the paladins arrival they cried "monster", "demon", "vicious child", and "savage" as they threw knives, rocks, axes, and torches at me as i fled the village...but still remained friendly to my brother...so you tell me...who's the real monster? The one that was tricked by an illusion? Or the one that voluntarily slaughtered those he knew weren't enemies in a berserker rage he couldn't stop?"


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Aug 3, 2016)

-*chuckles* ok ok big guy, ease up.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 3, 2016)

Palatinatos, silent all this time, finally speaks out, his voice as deep and warm as a gentle flame itself :

- Martin, stop blaming yourself.

His voice is the loudest of all the gods. The voice of a father figure.

- Everyone, stop it already. I'll just make it simple : undo all the damage done to the Storm-Fire clan due to it taking the most, bring Martin's family back to life, and leave them be, as he asks of us.

Welkinus and Solared don't seem to be agree with his idea, but he doesn't change his tone :

- What's done is done. We as gods have our duty to look after the mundane world, but not directly interfering with anything that happens in there. Sending those weapons to Martin counts as one of the actions that violate the law.

Solared and Welkinus remain silent, seeming even more ashamed of themselves.
Jin, extremely uncomfortable at everyone blaming over each other, lets out a sigh :

- We'll go with the idea of the Guardian of Earth. The argument stops here.

He then looks at Martin :

- Speaking of your family... how much longer do you think it'll take until they arrive here ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 3, 2016)

"I don't know, depends who you sent to get the remains. In any case, since Malocas claimed responsibilty for what happened to my family's souls i guess i have no reason to blame tbe rest of you...if you need me to do something have tbe Jagged Fang contact me, or send the rapier down nearby my location and i'll know i'm needed. Until then, i'll be with my family. Which aside from being awkward to say after all this time, it reminds me...how do I explain to them i'm now fifteen years older than David instead of five? Or that while he's only been dead for three months, my being in that chamber for so long means i've known him to be dead for nearly 11 years which is longer than he's been alive."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 4, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "I don't know, depends who you sent to get the remains.


Jin tilts his head :

- Not me ? I thought God Solared and God Welkinus sent your Storm-Fire clan ?... I dunno.



Abyssalrider said:


> if you need me to do something have tbe Jagged Fang contact me, or send the rapier down nearby my location and i'll know i'm needed. Until then, i'll be with my family.


Solared and Welkinus shake their heads :

- Your service ends here, Martin, and so does the connection between you and us. You're no longer required to present yourself anymore. The time you spent in that chamber can be reversed. You'll be turned back to your younger age should you wish to. As for the rapier... They were shattered into pieces the moment your family's souls escaped out of them by force.

Welkinus glances at Palatinatos, Ocarus, then at Jin, and shakes his head :

- And even if we can make another, we won't.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 4, 2016)

"I'd like to go back to my "real" age, though i'll always be on hand if you need it. I need to be somone David can proudly call brother, if I refused to do something that could save the world because of a grudge against a now dead god I don't see how I could look him in the eye. At least i still got these."

*gestures towards the wrist blades on his forearms*

"I get the feeling David would want to help people, regardless who asks it of us. Besides..."

*looks at Wilkenus ans Solared again and whispers*

"I said I wanted to spend time with my family, that means all my family...including you. Has my mother even met her grandfathers yet?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 4, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> I'd like to go back to my "real" age


Solared reminds Martin :

- You should keep in mind that going back to your real age simply means reversing everything you've progressed thus far, and only what you had at the moment before you sealed yourself in the chamber remains. Your power will be reduced back to when you were 15, and you will not remember anything about what just happened.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 4, 2016)

(Simply put : you load the save file when Martin was LV15 lol )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 4, 2016)

"It was before David died, and therefore before the curse affected me. The weather was never really my thing anyway, I just used it in anger to spread intimidation and fear...that's not who I am. The only memories of the time since then are only pain, sorrow, rage, and guilt...I can do without them. All I ask is that the two of you at least introduce yourselves to the rest of my family, i'd like to have a familial relationship with you unaffected by these events. Though I do want to keep these wrist blades, they served me well so far. And I know the spirit inside of them well...because it's mine."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 4, 2016)

"I get the feeling they never broke, because they were filled only with my desires to protect and save others. To defend them from injustice and oppression. In many ways they represent the purest parts of my spirit, so my rage couldn't affect them. That's probably why I never attacked any of you in my rage. Maybe one day i'll pass them to David after his training with the Jagged Fang is complete. So I can always protect him, even if i'm not there to do it myself."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 4, 2016)

Solared and Welkinus nod in approval. After all, deep in their hearts, they just want to have a normal relationship with their children without so much bloodshed, sorrow and pain. Though not obviously expressed outside, they're in fact very glad their family could have a haply emding.
However...

- We need a proper joining ceremony for Jin to officially become the new God of Reincarnation and Afterlife, before we could undo Malocas' damage to Martin's clan.

Tirany then looks at Martin :

- Until your family is brought back to life... I suggest you to remain like this until tomorrow. After the joining ceremony, you'll be brought back to your "real" age, as well as your family brought back to life.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 4, 2016)

"Gives me time to apologize to the survivors of what i've done to that village, explain what caused it and ask for their forgiveness. And to leave a subtle reminder for myself about what comes of rage without the discipline and focus to keep it in check."

*draws his Jagged Fang dagger*
"Nobody else has a dagger like mine, not even those among the Fang. From its cobalt blue blade to the golden hilt and the obsidian pommel, it's one of a kind. And I've never used it, not even once. I'd like you to have it Jin, use it to contact me if i'm needed. I'll always sense it when nearby, a byproduct of imbuing the blade with my lightning when it was forged. A common practice amoung tbe Fang.."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 4, 2016)

Jin looks at the dagger Martin has given him, and brings it to his wings. Electricity starts to generate on the surface of the blades on his wings and "merge" with the spark that starts to emit from the dagger. After a while, he opens a black hole in front of him and literally tosses it in. Welkinus almost drops his jaw :

- W-what are you doing !?

Solared shakes his head :

- Martin's so gonna kill you...

Jin smirks :

- No worries, I got this.

As the black hole "swallows" the dagger all and disappears with the dagger now seemingly completely out of existence, Jin starts motioning his paws, as if channeling a spell. Then, he flicks his paw outward once more. A black hole appears, this time with sparks dancing around it. He flicks his paw again : a barrage of blades of the exact same design as the dagger flies out. As they hit the ground, the area around them start to become a field of electricity. Jin fist-pump in the air :

- Now that is the shit ! You rock, Martin !


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 4, 2016)

"If i'm not mistaken i'll be able to jump through that electric field when i notice it. Didn't think you'd do that with it though...nice touch. I'm gonna keep this one though. Can't have the Fang find out i gave away my dagger..."
*pulls one out of tbe ground*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 4, 2016)

Jin looks at the rest of the daggers and flicks his paw again. They all dissipate out of existence, along with the field of electricity. He looks at his paw :

- This dagger is now into the list of blades I could summon. The only one with element Thunder so far, though. Now...

He lets out a playful smile :

- If you still had that no--

However, before he could finish saying the word "nodachi", he suddenly stops himself, as if not wanting to remind Martin of what happened to his family's souls :

- ... Um, on 2nd thought, nah.

Tirany gestures her hands :

- Okay, everyone, get some rest now. Jin, you stay here tonight. You should get yourself ready for your big day tomorrow.

Jin tilts his head in confusion :

- W-with... with you ? Tonight ?
- Yes, Jin. We have much to discuss. As the God of Reincarnation and Afterlife, your power, but also your responsibility, is the highest among our rank.

Jin raises his eyebrow :

- Then... why are you the leader, not my father ?

Ocarus replies on Tirany's behalf :

- He mistook the definition of "power", Emperor Jin. In that twisted mind of that tyrant, "power" means bending everyone to his will by mere force. It was something we strongly disagree against, with your mother, our leader, the most absolute. By "power", we simply mean jurisdiction, and it's not determined by your strength, but your noble spirit.

Jin's ears perk at the word "noble spirit", and glances back at the Void-Walker Soldiers. The look from his eyes tells them that he's very ashamed of himself for massacring them earlier, due to falling for Malocas' illusion. As if understanding his expression, Kiba lets out a smile :

- You're still our Emperor, sire. Just as Emperor Azirak before you.

All the Void-Walker Soldiers, as well as the Celestial Angels, clasps their hand together and bow their head before him.
He nods, now looking thankful for their forgiveness.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 4, 2016)

"You're a master blacksmith, last I checked. If you want that nodachi just reforge it. If anyone can, it's you...Not like i'll remember it after tomorrow anyway, I am gonna miss that rapier though...at least until I forget it ever existed in tbe first place. Only sword I ever liked, despite hating the circumstances I would use it under. I only learned three rules for sword fighting. "1) When you dodge: don't let them cut you. 2) when you protect someone: don't let them die. And 3) when you attack: kill" i always preferred hand-to-hand or archery anyway though, so these wrist blades will do just fine. But to avoid confusing me after my age is restored, I should probably have someone hold in to them and return them to me afterwards as a gift."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 4, 2016)

Welkinus brings forward one of his hind legs as he replies to Martin :

- Let me hold onto those blades. They'll be returned to you tomorrow as promised.

He then glances at the souls of Martin's family, particularly the one that resembles a full-blooded dragon, and smiles, as he thinks to himself :

_"... And when they're returned to you, they'll be from your mother... it's the least we could do to make up for you, after all this..."_

Afterwards, he glances to Solared :

- Our grandchildren need some rest. I'll take my leave now, brother.

Solared nods.
Welkinus then wraps himself and the souls of Martin's family in an aura of electricity, and vanishes out of sight, as he takes them back to his place.
Tirany pats on Jin's paw :

- Jin, you need some rest, too... you have a big day waiting for you tomorrow.

Jin nods with a smile, then shifts his gaze to Mina and D.J. :

- I'll see you tomorrow, mom... and, watch your brothers and sisters while I'm away for tonight, OK, kiddo ?

Mina and D.J. walk up to him and hugs him lovingly, before they get back to the Void-Walker Soldiers. D.J. looks back at Jin once more with a thumbs-up, before finally walking away with the others, out of sight.
Tornadusk nuzzles his head at Jin and lets out a quiet growl, as if to express his worry about Jin possibly losing to Malocas earlier. Jin blushes and pats his paw on Tornadusk's muzzle and chuckles :

- Oh, beat it, son... you know well that jerk got nothing on me.

Ocarus flicks her fin at Tornadusk's tail ; her voice sounding rather commanding, but also gentle :

- Darling, show some manner and stop bothering him already.

She then glances to Jin :

- We'll be taking our leave now, Emperor Jin. Goodbye.

The two wrap themselves around what looks like a bubble of water, and vanish out of sight as well.
The Celestial Angels scatter and all fly off. Only Jin, Tirany, Solared and Palatinatos are around now. Tirany smiles :

- It's nighttime now, brothers.

Solared nods :

- Roger that, sister.

He then flaps his wings and lifts himself off the ground. With a gesture of his paw, the clouds start to shift as he wills them. The sky slowly turns dark as the clouds block the sunlight, until the scene appears to be that of the evening. He then looks back at Jin :

- I'll see you tomorrow, Emperor Jin... with my best regards for you.

He then "snaps" his fingers, and wraps himself and Palatinatos in two spheres of flame, and vanish as well.
Tirany and Jin make their way back to Tirany's throne room and rest for the night.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 4, 2016)

"Wilkenus, contact me when tbe ceremony is to begin. Until then I will go make my apologies to those i've harmed, and get my family's cave ready for my parents. David and I will likely go back to living in our shared room at the Monastery, visiting them during our various travels for missions or jobs. Until we find a place for the four of us."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 4, 2016)

... the next day, at the top "floor" of Grand Divine Sky...

Everyone gathers to attend Jin's joining ceremony. All members of the dragon clans, all soldiers among the Celestial Angels, and all Void-Walker fighters, are present to witness as the ceremony proceeds. It seems like an awfully overcrowded coliseum, but everyone remains silent as they watch.
Jin is kneeling before the 5 gods, with one of his paw on his knee. From left to right, facing him, are Solared, Palatinatos, Tirany, Welkinus and Ocarus. Tirany speaks on behalf of them :

- We have watched over you since the day you were taken from us, as well as the day you arose for as you are now, Jin...

Jin remains still :

- I'm listening, mother...

Tirany continues :

- For over 20000 years, ever since the day you were lost to us... over the seemingly endless course of infinite tragic events that you had to endure, your spirit still stayed strong, and focused on the only one path of protecting everyone around you from each other and the enemies. However...

Jin perks his ears when he hears a slight change of tone in Tirany's voice.

- ... Your vengeful nature, often led by your emotions before anything else, and combined with your mere strength, resulted in unnecessary and unthinkable outcomes... and with it, come the consequences that made you regret with your head looking down.

Jin looks down, silently admitting the mistakes and damage that were caused by his own rage, driven by his emotions, and overwhelming him beyond control.
Blowing up an entire island comes to mind first. He was beyond any help, and in a fit of anger, claimed so many innocent people's lives.
Then, memories of the time he hit his classmates flood back to him. There were times when he was picked on and made fun of. So much so that he broke a classmate's teeth with just a punch, broke the glasses of a door by pushing eithe other classmate straight at the door, and straight-up slapping the girls with his hands. He tried to hold back, but his emotions, once set off, prompted him to perform rough surgeries on his classmates' chest and face.
Doing bounty-quests, which involve dealing with bandits and monsters, didn't help much either. Along his intent to protect everyone, there were times when he felt his sins crawling on his back due to the remorse he had for his very victims.

- However, deep inside you, you still have the soul of a true Celestial Angel, one of the protectors of the worlds. Your body were controlled by Malocas, but your shadow, just like Azirak's soul, the manifestation of your determined desire to defend everyone from death itself, still broke through Malocas' control and came into place. Your unbreakable desire is the flame that lights up everyone's hopes and dreams, even in the darkest hours, against the ill will of a god like Malocas himself.

She nods, and raises her paw up :

- With that being said, I hereby name you, Jin Lust-Sin, the rightful new owner of the position as God of Reincarnation and Afterlife.

They then all have their paws brought up, aiming at Jin. Auras of their colors (Solared is orange, Palatinatos is green, Tirany is purple, Ocarus is blue, and Welkinus is golden-yellow) emit from their paws and circles around Jin, as they speak up in order.

- (Solared) _You're filled with bravery..._
- (Palatinatos) _You're filled with kindness..._
- (Tirany) _You're filled with preseverance..._
- (Ocarus) _You're filled with patience and integrity..._
- (Welkinus) _You're filled with justice..._

Then, all of them speak in union :

*- You are filled with determination.*

The clouds start to shift into the room, through the windows, and spiral into a circle around Jin. A halo shines upon him through the crystal ceiling. A small ring forms above his head, which then turns into a silver circlet, carved with three black diamonds on the front.

(Kinda like this, but is brighter in color, and the gemstones are titanium-black)





Tirany then walks up to Jin and gently places the circlet on Jin's head.

- From this moment forth, you are of our rank, Jin Lust-Sin.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 4, 2016)

*something can be heard crashing into the floor through an open window in the back*

"Shit, I'm not late am I? I kinda sorta might have possibly slept in...downside of not returning home in 5 years: cleaning the place when you do..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 5, 2016)

A Void-Walker Soldier pulls Martin's arm and gets him close to her :

- Quiet, Martin ; you do not wanna make this any more awkward than it already is, bro !


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 5, 2016)

"At least I didn't crash through the roof...funny story that's actually how I met Jin."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 5, 2016)

- Gotta love the irony.

She smirks, then motions her paw at where Jin and the other gods are :

- You just missed the speech, man. Other than that, the circlet looks kinda good on Emperor Jin, yeah ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 5, 2016)

"Same speed on impact too but that time i was protecting my brother from the crash landing, i nearly died from going through the roof and rafters at 70 mph. This time i miscalculated the distance and my entry speed. Got to say, that circlet definitely suits him. Hell of a job ahead of him though. "


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 5, 2016)

The Void-Walker Soldier shrugs, seemingly totally cool with it, however :

- I think he's so used to it at this point. Just count all the occupations he has up until now. Let's see, he's a blacksmith and swordsman-trainer in the mundane world, Emperor and swordsman-trainer of the army of Nether-Void, now, just simply... leader of the gods of the Grand Divine Sky... and... keeper of the entire underworld as well...

She slowly lowers her voice as she thinks about it, and looks away :

- ... Not to mention, a father to literally 8 children as well...

She swipes her paw across her forehead :

- My goodness, just listing all those jobs tire me out !...

Her comrade, sitting next to her, elbows her :

- I can't even think what's next. He went from a blacksmith to a swordsman-trainer of all of his hometown, then our Emperor, and now... literally leader of the three worlds. Here, Nether-Void, and the underworld. What's next, leader of a few galaxies as well ?

The VW Soldier chuckles :

- I'm sure his job is just as much as that of Frieza and the Supreme Kai or something... although, definitely without Frieza's kind of cruelty. Nope, nope, nope.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 5, 2016)

"And here i thought just watching over my brotber was enough of a pain in the ass. Then I joined the Jagged Fang...and you know how that turned out..."

*kneels to ease the pressure on his fractured ribs*

"At least now my body regenerates fast enough to heal all but broken bones in seconds...those still take a couple days. Now to wait for the next part of this, but i can't believe how far Jin got since i met him."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 5, 2016)

The two VW Soldiers nod as they recall the promise Welkinus and Solared have made for Martin.

- Well, I'm not sure how long else it'll take, but--
- Wait, wait, shhh... Watch !

From their seats, everyone see Jin walking towards them, but only a few steps. Then, in union, Jin, Palatinatos, Tirany, Solared and Welkinus flap their wings and lift themselves off the ground, and up into the air. Ocarus slam her fins onti the ground and lifts herself up with the essence of water orbiting her.
Jin is seen in his signature Void Armor, but with blades covering his shoulders, wrists (a bit like Martin's wrist-blades, but smaller), waist, and legs.
Jin speaks out as he opens his arms outward and slightly bows towards the "audience", as his proper self-introducting pose, now of his new position, before claspsing his paws together. The wind howls, carrying his voice across the entire Grand Divine Sky :

_"The wind will guide your path, and you'll know I'm looking after you."
"Everywhere you go, anywhere you might be... I'll always be by your side."_


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 5, 2016)

In response to Jin's "speech", all Void-Walker Soldiers and Celestial Angels clasp their hands together and bow towards him. The voice of around 300,000 soldiers echo throughout the entire realm :

- Long live the Grand God of Divinity !

Jin, in return, lets out an uplifting roar :

- All hail the conquerors of death itself !

All soldiers in the vicinity cheer with their thunderous battle cries, before finally flying off.
Only the Storm-Fire clan remain.
Jin looks at Martin and nods :

- Come on, Martin. It's finally time for your reunion.

He then glances back at Welkinus and Solared. Solared brings a paw to his back, and the other to his chest, as he slightly bows down :

- May I, my lord ?

Jin blushes :

- Please, don't call me that, you're at the age of my mother... if anything, just call me "sire", if you really need to, but I don't feel right to be called "lord" like that...

He then nods :

- Aside that, yes. We shouldn't let Martin's family wait any longer.

Solared and Welkinus then shift their gaze to the Storm-Fire clan :

- Come, our children.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 5, 2016)

"I'd like for them to be taken care of first, i'll go last if thats ok. Otherwise being here for this without the memory of why would definitely confuse me."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 5, 2016)

Jin, Tirany, Solared and Welkinus nod, then shift their gaze at the souls of Martin's family, who are now standing next to their remains. Solared and Welkinus raise their paws up in front of them, while Jin and Tirany raise theirs up high. Solared's eyes flash orange, Welkinus' flash yellow, Jin's flash blood-red, and Tirany's flash purple. Auras of electricity and fire start to emit around Solared and Welkinus, while what looks like a blood-red halo shines down around the spirits, followed by a ring of purple energy around them, which then "merges" with the flaming and sparkling aura from Solared and Welkinus.
As if they could feel the life-force of their family coming back to them, Solared and Welkinus slowly start to tear up.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 5, 2016)

*upon the completion of the restoration Martin collapses into the arms of his family, more in his brothers than those of their parents*

"I told you not to leave the monastery, see what happens when you don't take my advice? I get to go save your ass again"

*the two of them begin to chuckle as they tear up, before Martin introduces him to their parents*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 5, 2016)

Welkinus and Solared simply stand there, looking at their reunited family, with tears filling their eyes, as they smile in silence. Deep inside, however, they feel like they could cry a river out of sheer happiness.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 5, 2016)

"Before my correct age is restored and I lose all the memories that come after that point, we should go to the monastery. If my first sight is this place after last remembering entering the training yard, something tells me I won't have a pleasant disposition. But first i have to ask..."

*walks to the gods and whispers*
"Do they remember anything after their death? I'm particularly more interested in if they remember being in my weapons or not, but i want to know if they remember anything i did after they died, or anything that happened to them afterwards."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 5, 2016)

Welkinus whispers back :

- Don't worry, they won't remember anything after their death, and certainly not that horrible torture of being stuck in your weapons... and soon, neither will you. Everything will be back to as it is

Jin taps on Martin's shoulders :

- Hey, um, there's an apartment for rent at my hometown at the moment... maybe you can settle down there ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 5, 2016)

"No offense, i don't think our mother would fit through the door. Though i never found out specifically how they actually died, only that Malocas claimed he was responsible. Even though i won't remember David ever died, or that my parents didn't die in a rockslide. I'd like to know the truth of exactly how they died before i forget it ever happened differently than what i'll remember. Then i'll be ready for the next part."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 5, 2016)

- (Solared) Your parents did die in a landslide, and were buried alive... and David lost his life when the corrupted paladins attacked him... all just as you remembered, nothing different. We couldn't answer your family's call due to Malocas at that time having already waged wars against us, however.

- (Welkinus) Although, you sure you'd let your parents live in a cave, Martin ? I mean, I suppose I can let you live with me in my lair ?

- (Jin) Um, not wanting to impolitely interrupt you three, but do you even know that Martin's family now see him as a 27-year-old guy ?

- (Welkinus) ... Uh oh.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 5, 2016)

"To be fair i don't look too different than i did at 15, maybe 20 pounds heavier but other than that...could be worse. Btw would my currently cracked ribs from my landing earlier heal when my age is reversed or not? Back then my body didn't heal nearly as quick as it does now. But i think i'm ready now...so how does this work?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 5, 2016)

Jin cracks his knuckles :

- How about I save you guys half of my lifespan by not detailing how it works... now, Martin, just sit tight, and close your eyes...

Jin's eye flashes blood-red. A purple aura wraps around Martin, then a blood-red halo shines down upon him.

- If you're gonna feel your current memories being drained outta your mind, and you mess up the process by getting new ones as you see it through... you'll experience one hell of a coma after I'm done with you... probably for at least a week... and I don't wanna get on your family's bad side right on my first day as a god, if you know what I mean.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 5, 2016)

"My family is pretty large if you count the Stormfire clan, all its hybrid descendants, these 3 and your 2 fellow gods over there. And that's only my mothers side of the family."

*closes his eyes and clears his mind of thoughts as it starts to begin*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 5, 2016)

As the aura proceeds to cloak around Martin and the halo intensifies, Martin feels his memories rushing through his mind before drifting out, almost like being brainwashed. His body begins to change slowly back to when he was 15. Sparkling electricity and flame start to "escape" from the aura, as if out of Martin's body, and dissipates into the air around.
Jin is seen visibly trembling as the process goes on, as if it's severely tiring him out.
About 5 minutes later, Jin collapses on the ground out of exhaustion as the aura fades away and the halo disappears. In front of them is now a 15-year-old Martin. Solared and Welkinus get Jin back up on his feet :

- You OK, sire !?

Jin pants heavily :

- I'm fine...

He lowers his voice until it's just enough for Solared and Welkinus to hear him :

- ... But next time, if I offer to reverse someone's age, remind me that consuming a part of their soul, their life-force and their memories to make it happen is a really bad idea.

Welkinus' eyes widen as he panics :

- W-w-what !?

Jin shakes his head :

- I swear, it's the only way to get it done ! And, no, in case you're freaking out, I guarantee you that there're no side effects, and it was a perfectly painless process. Martin is back to his age of 15 now.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 5, 2016)

*wakes from the trance*
"hey jin, what are you doing here? I thought only dragon hybrids were allowed into the temple..."

*notices the 2 others standing by him*
"Who are they?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 5, 2016)

Jin playfully smirks :

- Here comes the longest "re-introduction" ever...

He then gestures his paw at the two dragon gods :

- These are Welkinus, Lord of The Sky, and Solared, God of Dawn and Dusk... also, your mother's grandfathers. As for this temple... well...

He shrugs :

- I thought I saw some jerk-bag paladin rushing in here, buuut I guess it was just me being short-sighted.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 5, 2016)

"This is the Jagged Fang Monastery...you shouldn't be here Jin. Those two might be ok considering half the Orders here are descended from one or both of them. But the priests might not like you being here unless it's for an audience to request aid from the Orders. Let's go somewhere a bit more discreet, follow me to the apartment David and I share here at the Monastery."

*brings them to a door that opens into a large room approximately 30 feet in height and width while 60 feet in length with a few larger than average doors on the right hand side. Inside they notice two grass piles, a marble topped oak table, a couple chairs made of mahogany, and a large blackened indent on top of a wide granite block near the table*

"Welcome to our apartment"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 5, 2016)

Jin is just about to reveal his new status to Martin when he mentioned the orders of the priests, seeing that it was Jin's responsibility and duty, also indirectly requested by the Skeleton Crew, to undo the damage Malocas had done to the Storm-Fire clan, but then he just holds himself back, and instead just nods :

- Well, I guess I'll take my leave then.

... later, in Martin's department...

Jin looks around and stretches his wings a bit :

- Goodness me, I feel like I haven't slept in years...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 5, 2016)

(The dragon clans unanimously agreed only their hybrid descendants should be freely allowed on the grounds when they founded and built it, breaking that custom would literally piss off every single dragon clan at the same time)

"Most of the apartments are usually smaller though still large enough to stretch wings because we're all dragon hybrids of one clan or another, but David and I have a unique situation that warranted this large one despite our physical size and only the two of us living in it"

*points at the carving in tbe center of the floor  depicting a Crescent moon with a flame in tbe center hole while the moon is surrounded by lightning*

"That carving symbolizes our unique situation, the moon represents our official Order, the Lunar Order (wolf-dragon/dragon-wolf hybrid exclusive) the lightning and fire is for our honorary memberships in the Thunder and Ashen Orders respectively due to being storm-fire descendants. Also why my dagger from tbe fang is so unique. *pulls it out* the cobalt blue blade represents the Lunar Order, the golden hilt is for Thunder and the obsidian pommel is for the Ashen order"

*points to the various objects in the room*
"Those grass piles are where we sleep, that table obviously is where we eat. That block of granite with the burn pit in it is where David cooks our food. The door in the far back is where he keeps his alchemy lab. The 2nd to last is our crafting room. The middle one is where we keep our equipment. 2nd door from tbe front is our storage room for foods etc. and that first one is where we keep souveniers and reward "trophies" from jobs or adventures we've had."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 6, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (The dragon clans unanimously agreed only their hybrid descendants should be freely allowed on the grounds when they founded and built it, breaking that custom would literally piss off every single dragon clan at the same time)


(But Martin himself requested to let his age-reversing process take place there, so, I think Martin would've had to inform the priests beforehand... and in that case, I think the priests would be OK with Jin's presence)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 6, 2016)

(Lets say for continuity's sake he never brought it up to tbe priests, because he was banking on the fact that at least 4/6 gods approved the age restoration so hopefully the priests wouldn't dare to try opposing its requirements for avoiding complications)

"Not much for way of decoration, but this is our place. Knowing David he's likely out getting ingredients for his lab."


----------



## Julen (Aug 6, 2016)

(Well then. I guess the rest of the group has gone M.I.A )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 6, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Lets say for continuity's sake he never brought it up to tbe priests, because he was banking on the fact that at least 4/6 gods approved the age restoration so hopefully the priests wouldn't dare to try opposing its requirements for avoiding complications)


(Lol, all 6 gods agreed on this one, and Jin is of the highest rank, sorta like Zeus, FYI ; and, since Martin has been brought back to normal, what's done is done anyway)

Jin scratches his head :

- Um, yeah, your room looks very nice... but... 

He pounds his fist on his back to imply that he's having a backache :

- I think I'm going home now, my back really needs some rest... you have fun with your ancestors here, man.

He then glances back at Welkinus and Solared and whispers :

- Don't get too hard on him in case you find his way of addressing you kind of out of place, alright ? He doesn't mean to disrespect you, it's just... that's him.

Welkinus lets out a hollowed smile at the mention of Martin's oblivious attitude towards them, and whispers back, in a rather joking tone :

- I think his personality is still at age 27.

Solared shrugs as he looks at Jin, and keeps his voice only enough for the two :

- Can't really help it anyway, sire. Maybe he's just always *that* blunt, I don't know. Point is, to be honest, I was pretty much just "meh" all the way through anyway.


----------



## Julen (Aug 6, 2016)

(IDFK i'm bored XD)
Julen looked around and realized that he was alone, in the middle of nowhere. 

*insert "confused travolta" gif here*

He opened his mouth, ready to say a word but just before he could say something he thought to himself: "i'm not even gonna bother questioning what just happened...". So he picked up his stuff and walked towards the Silver  Gate so he could get back to the mundane world. He, as always, lighted a cigarette as he looked around.

- we'll kill monsters they said, it won't be dangerous they said, it will be fun they said....

He muttered to himself, slightly annoyed. He kept walking towards the gate, swearing every now and then.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 6, 2016)

When Julen gets back to the mundane world, he runs into Jin. Julen notices that Jin is now having a silver-white circlet on his head.

- Hey, man... um... what's wrong ? You don't seem so good ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 6, 2016)

"I know the two of you are the primary ancestors for most of the dragon clans, so pardon me asking. But why are you here? Gods don't strike me as the type to visit the over 300th generation descendants of their children. And certainly not on a whim..."

*stomach growls*
"Guess it's time to eat, want some?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 6, 2016)

Solared glances at Welkinus and Jin, then replies to Martin :

- You're not a "whim", Martin... we see great potentials in you...

Welkinus raises his hind leg up. Martin sees a pair of wrist-blades on it, which sparks blue lightning around them.

- ... And so does your mother. She asked us to sent this to you.

Solared then shrugs at Martin's request about eating :

- If you insist, child.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 6, 2016)

Is the story over? I lost track of it long ago, so I'm assuming it's done :|


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 6, 2016)

"Thanks for the gift, but how did you know my mother? Our parents have been dead for 9 years, I've taken the role of raising David since I realized they weren't coming back."

*equips the blades on his forearms, oddly noticing in the back of his mind he felt defenseless until he put them on. Then walks to the food store room*

"Don't know what a phoenix eats, but we don't have any elephant Wilkenus. Due to being closer in biology to our fatber than our mother, we largely eat rabbit and deer. There might be some elephant and other things you two would probably eat in the great hall."

(Going off the relatively common knowledge that wyvern prefer to eat elephants.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 6, 2016)

- Actually, Martin...

Welkinus walks to him and pats his wings on Martin's wings :

- Your parents are still alive. We just met them... that's why I got these from her.

Solared shrugs :

- I'm cool with everything, really. I'm an omnivore.

Welkinus glares :

- Can you be a bit more serious and keep your image in front of our descendant ?

Solared shrugs again :

- Why so serious ? Emperor Jin just chills all the time, don't you see ?

Welkinus at this point just face-wing and lets out a frustrated grunt.


(Comic relief lol)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 6, 2016)

".....where the HELL have they been for tbe last 9 years? And why do I fell like i've had these blades my entire life? As soon as i put them on I felt safer for lack of a better term, and despite the blades being so cold I can sense my stormfire running through them despite that I never touched them before..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 6, 2016)

Solared pats his paw on Martin's back :

- They're in a cave, last I checked... they're on their way back here, to the monastery, but they're currently taking a rest. As for those blades... see what we meant when we told you that we saw great potential in you ?

Welkinus pats his wings on Martin's back :

- You have a strong connection to us both to feel the storm-fire running through like that, child.

Solared gestures his paw :

- If you want, we can take you and David to see your parents right now.


----------



## Julen (Aug 7, 2016)

Julen stops smoking at the sight of Jin.

- it's just......bah. forget it....

He notices the silver-white circlet on Jin's head.

- and that is....?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 7, 2016)

Jin points to the circlet :

- I just attended my joining ceremony earlier, man. May not look much, but...

He then motions his paw at himself :

- It tells that I'm now among the gods of the Grand Divine Sky.


----------



## Julen (Aug 7, 2016)

Julen raises his hand and gives Jin a thumbs up before replying

-that's cool i guess....


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 7, 2016)

Jin shrugs :

- Guess so ?... One hell of a job for me, though...

He then elbows Julen and laughs :

- Hey, wanna go total nuts in an actual monster-slaying tournament that isn't set up by illusion ? 'Cuz I just found one.


----------



## Julen (Aug 7, 2016)

-hmmmm...... sure why not? But if it's another trap i'm gonna swear to god.

Julen elbowed Jin back 

- imma kill more than you!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 7, 2016)

Jin chuckles :

- Sure thing... this time, I'm only gonna use these two...

He raises his paws up in front of him ; auras of golden-yellow and ivory-yellow start to emit around his paws as they turn into what look like a bow (on his left paw) and a sword (on his right).









Jin then lets out a smirk :

- Time to bring it on as a true weapon grand-master.

He then puts the two weapons on his back and gestures his paw :

- Come on, this way. Don't wanna make those beasts waiting !


----------



## Julen (Aug 7, 2016)

As julen saw Jin's weapons he said jokingly.

- that's faggot shit.

He chuckled for a couple of seconds before looking back at Jin.

- Roger that sir! Let's go kick some ass!

He said while he followed Jin.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 7, 2016)

"Why are the blades so cold? Even now they give off a chilling air around them, they can't be made of frost-steel, can they?...imbuing it with something that generates as much heat as stormfire is nearly impossible. Once David returns, we can go see our parents. To introduce him to them if nothing else."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 7, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Once David returns, we can go see our parents.


(waiting for him~)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 7, 2016)

(I was under the impression he was with the parents)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 7, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (I was under the impression he was with the parents)


(Oh yeah, what do you think of Jin's bow and sword ?  )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 7, 2016)

(Sword looks like it could be from spectrobes: origins. I like it. Saw the bow when you gave one like it to Dearg a few pages back)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 7, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (I was under the impression he was with the parents)


(Either way, it's up to you bruh ; Solared and Welkinus ain't going anywhere out of the room until David's back)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 7, 2016)

"Btw according to Jagged Fang legend, the monastery was built here due to finding a sword embedded hilt-deep in the surface of the mountain...furthermore they say it was forged and placed there by the two of you. I called bullshit, then they showed it to me. Upon touching it, I knew immediately it was true. But nobody could remove it and the rock for some reason is practically indestructible. I say we go see it while we wait for David to get back."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 7, 2016)

"Seeing it, it certainly doesn't even look like something you would make. But i still sensed an inexplicably powerful electrical signature in the blade, and a faint but warm and soft as sunlight source of heat in a large eye-like ruby sphere embedded in the crossguard. Everyone has taken to calling it the "Storm-Wing" due to the crossguards shape. But they didn't seem to notice the handle was absolutely frigid, i'm talking colder than a frostwings breath. And that sword really doesn't like me, at all. Every time my hand comes close to it, the damn thing tries to freeze it off."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 7, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> I called bullshit


(one hell of a language to talk to gods LOL)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 7, 2016)

(Teenager, natural smartass, and penchant for being brutally honest with zero thought filter lol)

"If i may ask, how did it get here and why is it there? Nobody in the history of the fang has been able to touch it without injury. So i can't imagine it's there by accident...it's waiting for someone. Likely whoever you chose all those years ago to pull it out. But they haven't come yet, have they?"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 8, 2016)

(Can't injure the wielder, nobody can pull it out. The Fang chalked it up to being a method of keeping those not chosen from claiming the blade. And has been there for thousands of years, dating back to before the first members of the dragon clans.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 8, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Can't injure the wielder, nobody can pull it out. The Fang chalked it up to being a method of keeping those not chosen from claiming the blade. And has been there for thousands of years, dating back to before the first members of the dragon clans.)


(Welp, how should I know any of this anyway ? In my universe, there're even no dragon clans or those "orders" at all ; if you try to merge your own world in, put these things in, and ask me about the origins, you're pretty much gonna have to roll with my answers, man...
In my case, it'd be that the sword is just yet something similar to Martin's rapier and nodachi when they were possessed with the souls of his family)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 8, 2016)

(It was right there in the first post detailing the sword)

"Cursed by who? If it was cursed by him, that would make it one of the oldest cursed objects in the world...the monastery was built here with the goal of finding who was intended to wield it, and because it served as a convenient secluded location for us to train without the ever present risk of angry mobs trying to kill us or constantly burn it to the ground."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 8, 2016)

(Sorry, I put it wrong ; I mean, if you throw your stuffs in here and expect me to explain their origins, we're bound to have major conflicts between our two worlds
... And now I'm trying to think of something "logical / reasonable" enough to explain this thing... Goodness me, I'm starting to get a headache with you being so curious about these weapons lol
In my original story, pretty much all these events happen anyway, but without the dragon clans or those weapons, because the gods themselves don't make them, so now you're literally making all 6 of them "Whaaaaa ???" lol)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 8, 2016)

(It did say according to legend. Who's to say what is fact and what isn't)

*a smaller person drops into the courtyard from the sky, looking like Martin but black with grey stripes, and wearing a simple navy blue t-shirt over a pair of grey martial arts pants*

"Saying nobody has been able to pull it out isn't enirely true, you seem to have forgotten I never gave it a try"

*Martin looks over and sees his brother standing a a couple feet from the sword*
Martin: "no way in hell am I letting you touch that thing"
David: "Not your call, i know you sense that the blade is depressed after all these years. It spoke to me when you tried to pull it out, it's waiting for your hand to wield it...though you can never remove it from the rock. But I think I can. It's strange but until I woke up just a couple hours ago, I could never hear it calling to me""


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 8, 2016)

This is quite a long epilogue if I've ever seen one, are you sure the main story has ended?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 8, 2016)

(Once my character is reunited with his parents I assume it'll be over. Though I can't determine why you're still chiming in when you said on like page 3 you were done with this thread)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 8, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Though I can't determine why you're still chiming in when you said on like page 3 you were done with this thread


(Um... I never said it ? Why would I say so ?)



Abyssalrider said:


> Once my character is reunited with his parents I assume it'll be over


(I think it'd be much faster if I don't have to try to come up with legit explanation for the weapons you get here lol)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 8, 2016)

(That's why David showed up, and the question of why still posting was for azrion. Though you could come up with a reason for why he can now hear the blade calling to him right?)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 8, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> why still posting was for azrion


(oooh... well, he blocked me
what does he say ?)



Abyssalrider said:


> you could come up with a reason for why he can now hear the blade calling to him right?


(the only "legit" reason I could think of is that it's luring David into doing anything with it and get his soul stuck in it like the rapier ; I can't think of anything else to fit with "the legends", sorry... I'm not that imaginative, or just not imaginative in the direction we can go together with)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 8, 2016)

(Maybe more along the lines of the gods trying to hide the fact that maybe he can hear it now, when he couldn't before due to being resurrected)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 9, 2016)

(Can you just roll with the idea of Solared and Welkinus taking you and Martin to reunite with their parents, please ; I'm sorry, but I honestly got no idea to explain this at all, despite your hints...)

(And, what does Azrion say about ?)


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 9, 2016)

hi


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 9, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> hi


Hi


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 9, 2016)

*David walks over, reaches down, and pulls the sword from the rock*

Martin: "What the hell..."

*hands Martin the sword*
David: "I believe this is yours."

*Martin looks to Wilkenus*
"Now that he's here, I guess we're ready to go."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 9, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "What the hell..."


(The gods' legit reaction lol, seeing that David just pulled it out like out of paper, and Martin somehow doesn't get the cold from the grip anymore, despite everythinv Martin just said earlier)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 9, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> It spoke to me when you tried to pull it out, it's waiting for your hand to wield it...though you can never remove it from the rock. But I think I can. It's strange but until I woke up just a couple hours ago, I could never hear it calling to me""



(The one chosen to wield it was Martin, but he could never remove it from the rock. They both knew it, but not why he couldn't remove it. The blade told David he was meant to remove it, but not intended to wield it. Think Mirror of Erised. David wanted to remove the blade but had no desire to keep or use it, only give it to his brother. While Martin can wield it because he's an unusually strong hybrid descendant of the dragon clans as well as a powerful warrior and combatant, but strives to avoid battle and always fights in defense of or acting on behalf of someone else. Never fights for his own sake, not even to protect himself unless it's due to a desire to defend someone else that requires his safety to accomplish.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 9, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> While Martin can wield it because he's an unusually strong hybrid descendant of the dragon clans as well as a powerful warrior and combatant


(Mmmmhmmm, sure thing, fella)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 9, 2016)

(You only quoted half tbe reason. Basically he can wield it solely because he wants nothing to do with battle, and only fights as an absolute last resort. Kind of like how Harry got the sorceror's stone from the mirror erised, because he wanted to find it but not use it)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 9, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (You only quoted half tbe reason. Basically he can wield it solely because he qants nothing to do with battle, and only fights as an absolute last resort)


(Yeah, yeah, OK, I get it ; sorry)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 9, 2016)

(Now for tbe parents)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 9, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Now for tbe parents)


(Welkinus and Solared are still...)



Abyssalrider said:


> "What the hell..."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 9, 2016)

*a group of priests enter the courtyard*
"So it's finally been removed, never thought it'd happen. Let alone in our lifetime. Only one who desired simply to remove but wanted nothing to do with the sword itself could remove it. And only one strong enough to control it but wanting nothing to do with battle could wield it...two incredibly uncommon sets of traits among dragon descendants. These traits being found among a pair of wolf hybrid brothers makes the two of you a nearly impossible occurrence."

*Martin and David stand jaws wide open at the priests*
In unison: "you're saying we could claim the sword simply because we don't want it and have no use for it?"

Priests: "precisely"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 9, 2016)

Solared and Welkinus remain in silence as they look at each other, seemingly to ask each other in thoughts :

"Who the heck makes this kind of weapon anyway ?"

Welkinus then just shrugs, as if to say that he has zero idea, and looks at the priests in silence. Even he himself is completely clueless towards the origins of all these legends and lores of the orders, and he feels that it's safe to say the same for Solared too, who is shown with a slight confused expression on his face at the moment.
Welkinus then glances at Martin :

- I guess that answers that then ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 9, 2016)

*begins speaking to the sword*

Martin: "just holding you, i can tell why your creator only wanted you used by somone with no desire for battle. You're far deadlier than you look. Despite being a longsword, you're as light, sharp, and agile as a rapier. A design that minimizes air resistance while maximizing cutting power...to think you waited 10,000 years to be claimed."

*looks at Wilkenus*
"Now that it's been claimed, i can grant temporary permission to use it. Give it a few swings, you might see why the requirements for using it are so unusual."
*hands Wilkenus the blade*
"It's not possessed, dragon-forged weaponry develops a personality of its own when crafted. Though odd requirements are somewhat common, this one has really unusual requirements even for dragon-forged stuff."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 9, 2016)

Welkinus rolls his eyes, and looks at the sword, sounding slightly annoyed :

- Hmph.

He then lets out a hiss, sounding like he's showing his dominant stance, as he fixes his glare straight at Martin, before replying :

- You ? A 15-year-old teenager ? "Grant temporary permission" to us, your god sncestors ?... Don't make me laugh, child.

He pushes the blade back to Martin with his claws.

- And keep it to yourself. "Dragon-forged" enchanted weapons that come with requjrements ?... Hmph, sounds like a total waste to me. Enchantments are just poor excuses for you when you can't control specific powers on your own, and they're just pointless when you can master them already.

He then glares at Martin :

- Are we ready to go meet your parents now, or you still wanna show us something else ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 9, 2016)

"Not enchanted, properties of a dragon-forged weapon are innate to tbe blade, worked into it during the forging. Enchantments are added after it's done being forged. But you couldn't hear the blade could you?"

*gives it a swing towards a practice dummy in the courtyard, demolishng it as the blade cuts clear through*

"it asked me to have you swing it. The electrical power I sensed in it, serves to accelerate the swing of the blade while honing and maintaining the sharpness of it. The warmth? From the heart of the sword, serves to aid with parrying, and maintains the durability. No fancy destructive capabilities,  just a sword with unusual design, craftsmanship, and a personality of its own. But yes, I feel it's time I introduce David to our parents. We thought they were dead all this time..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 9, 2016)

Welkinus feels that he should give Martin another lecture about weapons charged with powers are just cheap excuses for those unable to master said powers by themselves, but Solared holds him back and just shakes his head in silence. Welkinus nods as he understands Solared's meaning, although still somewhat reluctant, and crouches down to let David and Martin climb on his neck.
As the two get on, he lets out a growl :

- Alright, who's ready to jump through some storm clouds ?

Solared shakes his head with his jaw open :

- Oh no, you did not just say that.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 9, 2016)

*Martin and David reply in unison*
"Hells yeah, storm-fire never turn down a thunder jump"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 9, 2016)

Solared lets out a sigh :

- For the love of--

However, before he could finish, Welkinus flaps his wings and, in a flash of light, he dashes forward with lightning speed, and in a blink of an eye, only the sound of the three cheering together can be heard from afar. Solared grumbles as he shakes his head :

- ... uuuuugh.

He then wraps his flamming wings around himself and vanishes out of sight as an aura of flame covers him.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 9, 2016)

Martin: "He's not a fan of storm clouds? Hard to believe we're related..."
David: "i'm not exactly a fan of flying through them either, unless you're nearby i have no protection from the storm."
Martin: "that's right...you haven't manifested any electrical abililites yet..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 10, 2016)

Welkinus chuckles as he dashes through the clouds :

- Can't blame him, kids... and to be fair, I can't at all go with how he just swims through lava either. At least if we're careful, we're fine. Him, he literally bathes in lava and it's not even "hot water" for him.

He then replies to David :

- Practice, practice, child... if Emperor Jin can literally go from zero to what he's capable of right now, you can, too. And I'm not talking about innate or inborn powers that we have, no. He was practically powerless since the day he was born, if you ask me... but now, I'll be honest : his control over element Wind and Thunder can outmatch me, his Ice and Water outmatch Ocarus, and his Earth outmatch Palatinatos. And I'm not exaggerating anything here, mind you.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 10, 2016)

Martin: "his electric abilities haven't shown themselves yet, but i know he has them. I can faintly sense it in him. His fire abilities on tbe other hand...i can't even use dragonfire. He uses it all the time.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 10, 2016)

Welkinus perks his ears up as he listens to Martin :

- You ? Can't use dragonfire ?... Nonsense. You may not know it, but I sense it in you, Martin. I can feel the flame burning in your veins. You'll be able to master it soon enough.

He then starts to recall the battle earlier and simply keeps his gaze fixed forward as he makes his way through the clouds.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 10, 2016)

Martin: "I can use fire, but not dragonfire. For whatever reason it hasn't shown itself, if it ever will."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 10, 2016)

Welkinus doesn't reply, and remains silence.
Around 15 minutes later, in front of them is a massive storm cloud up ahead.

- Buckle up, kids !

Welkinus stretches his wings to their full length, then, with a strong flap, followed by a loud roar that causes the area around them to be filled with thunderbolts and lightning bolts, he quickly raises his head up and sky-rockets himself towards in a diagonal aim, just above the storm. As he lands on the cloud with his claws, with another flap of his wings, he lowers his head and dives down through the wet and humid layer of the cloud, with the sparks of electricity of his membranes coming in contact with the lightning, causing the area around him to crack and detonate like fireworks, as the area sparkles in a bright ivory-yellow color. Welkinus laughs as he feels his fur getting wet and tickled with the spark of electricity dancing over him :

- That's the stuff !


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 10, 2016)

*Martin laughs with excitement*
"Yeeeeeeaaaaah, hahaha. Whoo! Nothing like a thunder jump in the morning to wake you up, and get your blood pumping."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 11, 2016)

*the brothers in unison*
"With roars like thunder, our sky splitting power. We storm the sky and burn the ground. We are not divided by a rival duo, but united by the temper of nature...the power of Stormfire. We've no need for thought, no need for question, only instinct. We are the heart of the storm, you mess with one and anger us all. Cuz hell hath no fury like stormfire unleashed."

Martin: "so how long does this flight take?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 11, 2016)

(Random union quote much ?
Also, sorry for completely forgetting this thread, I've been busy at my boyfriend's house lately)

- In about...

Welkinus lands down at a large cave in their path, and lets Martin and David get off his back.

- Now.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 11, 2016)

(Stormfire oath)

Martin: "David, you know why we're here?"
David: "our parents are here right? Because they didn't die in that rockslide?"
Martin: "so i'm told, if you don't want to do this we can leave anytime. I won't push you to meet them if you don't want to"
David: "we thought they were dead, if they are alive we should give them a chance to explain where they've been. They're still our parents."
Martin: "kinder than i'd be, that's for sure. And biologically yes, they are our parents. Though I raised you since you were only a year old, i'm the closest thing to a parental figure you've ever had...excluding Jin during your training."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 11, 2016)

Solared appears right next to them from a flaming sphere. Welkinus shifts his gaze at him :

- Ah, there you are, brother. Just in time.

He then looks back at the cave :

- It's time, brother... come on.

Solared nods :

- I agree. I can't stand being away from them any longer than I have to.

They all enter the cave to meet up with Martin's parents.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 12, 2016)

Upon entering the cave they all see a large female dragon with dark grey scales, white horns, claws like obsidian and heterochromic eyes matching Martins, laying on the floor. Laying curled up next to her head is a large white dire wolf with bright blue eyes.

*upon seeing them David begins crying*
David: "m-m-mom, d-dad is that you?"
*Martin hugs David and cries with him*
Martin: "it's them...I-I can't believe it...it's really them..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 12, 2016)

Solared and Welkinus follow David and Martin into the cave. Upon seeing the female dragon, Welkinus smiles, though his voice sounds like he's about to tear up :

- Ah... our dear granddaughter... it's good to see you again...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 12, 2016)

Upon hearing "granddaughter" the brothers interrupt at the same time:"dafuq? Granddaughter?" 
Martin: Couldn't be bothered to tell us that little detail? It definitely explains why you showed up at the monastery, and then let us ride on your back just now...but what the shit?"
David: "just when i thought our lives couldn't get any wierder...we find out two of our great-grandfathers are literally gods..."
Their mother: "it's been too long grandfathers, i've not seen you since I left my parents to live with Luke"
Luke (their father):*jokingly sarcastic tone* "oh great...if it isn't the members of her family i'd hoped our sons wouldn't take after... *amused and joking tone* tell me Solared how many heat waves you cause on the way here this time? Or how many objects got struck by lightning on your way here Welkinus?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 12, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> "dafuq? Granddaughter?"





Abyssalrider said:


> what the shit?


(and their parents don't bother to tell them to mind their language lol)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 12, 2016)

(In their father's family adulthood is twelve years old, and their mother is a literal dragon so it's not like they can blame his choice of vocabulary...and if Martin didn't say it at the same time as David, he'd be scolding Davids language choice right now)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 12, 2016)

(too bad, kiddos... especially you, Martin)

Solared "slaps" his paw at Martin and David's tail while scolding them ; a small burst of flame immediately escapes his paw as he hits their tail, though it's far less than enough to hurt them any at all :

- Hey, watch your language !

Welkinus chuckles as he pats his wings on Solared's arm :

- Oh, easy on the kids, brother...

He then glances to Luke, with a rather playful smirk on his face :

- Take a guess, young man.


----------



## Julen (Aug 12, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (too bad, kiddos... especially you, Martin)
> 
> Solared "slaps" his paw at Martin and David's tail while scolding them ; a small burst of flame immediately escapes his paw as he hits their tail, though it's far less than enough to hurt them any at all :
> 
> ...



(I imagine Solared being like: )





(He would like being with me knowing how much I FUCKING SWEAR)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 12, 2016)

Julen said:


> (I imagine Solared being like: )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(And every time you swear, you get him breathing at your neck as a "gentle" reminder of it XD )


----------



## Julen (Aug 12, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (And every time you swear, you get him breathing at your neck as a "gentle" reminder of it XD )


(360spooky420me
I don't give a damn FUCK about a "god" (more like cunt) that tells me how to FUCKING SPEAK





XD)

Julen's voice could be heard in the distance, very very far away.

-fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.....


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 12, 2016)

Julen said:


> Julen's voice could be heard in the distance, very very far away.
> 
> -fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.....


(Solared at the moment...)


----------



## Julen (Aug 12, 2016)

Suddenly Julen appears outta nowhere and one single word comes out of his mouth

-fuck


----------



## Julen (Aug 12, 2016)

(What a way to get back into the plot XD
10/10)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 12, 2016)

Julen said:


> Suddenly Julen appears outta nowhere and one single word comes out of his mouth
> 
> -fuck


(Solared puts on chain necklace and lights a cigarette with a puff of flame from his nose, looking SUBTLY punk as fuck)


----------



## Julen (Aug 12, 2016)

(Julen puts a cap and a hoodie on. He lights a blunt as he holds an uzi with one hand, making him look gangsta as fuck)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 12, 2016)

Martin: "Oh please..."
*goes to the back of the cave and a few minutes later comes back wearing a studded leather jacket, black jeans, gloves with a metal plate on the back of the hands as well as studded knuckles and a pair of metal-plated combat boots. Carrying the new longsword in his hand and placed over his right shoulder and in his form he takes during "Stormfire's Fury" (his black furred form)*
"This is how you look intimidating"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 12, 2016)

Solared and Welkinus when they see Martin...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 12, 2016)

*burns the clothes off as he turns back to normal, his regular clothes still on*
"However it's not my style"


----------



## Julen (Aug 12, 2016)

Julen putted his old uniform (with dark spots of dry blood) on and holstered his m60 and made the most psycopathic smile he could as he pulled the pin of a grenade and held it with one hand
-i'm not impressed....


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 12, 2016)

*a black dire wolf enters the cave wearing plate mail blackened with blood and dirt, carrying a black claymore dripping with fresh blood on his back*
Luke: "Chris...what the hell are you doing...i told you not to bring that shit near my kids..."
Martin: "who the fuck are you?"
Chris: "that's no way to talk to your uncle..."
Martin: "..."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 12, 2016)

(I'm out, I'm out, Martin... this is where I stop...)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 12, 2016)

(Uncle is the black sheep of his side of the family, everyone but their father ignores and avoids him. Semi-psychotic mercenary, was already warned not to bring his armor or sword near his nephews.)

Luke: "Solared, can you send him back to his barracks? They should still be in the Split-tooth Mountains. I don't want him bringing whatever the hell his current job is near my kids"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 12, 2016)

(Martin, I'm out of ideas and interest for the RP...)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 12, 2016)

(I'm finishing this off, going to close up the reunion in a couple more posts)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 12, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (in a couple more posts)


(Yeah, yeah, sure, you do your own part of the epilogue...)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 12, 2016)

Chris: "i've seen your kids fight, that one *points at Martin* is far more brutal in combat than i ever was."
Luke: i don't care, i told you not bring your equipment around us. Remember the last time?"
Chris: *looks at his brother with a saddened face* "all right...fine...i'll go, just let me know where you guys are when you get there ok?
Luke: "i'll let you know"
*chris walks out of the cave and runs off down the mountainside*
Luke: "sorry about that...your mother and i talked, and came to an agreement."
Their mother: "we agreed to have you continue your lives at the monastery, visiting us once in a while during your travels. You've done well for yourselves, we don't want you to feel like you have to come back and live with us"
Martin: "David never knew either of you and...it's been so long, i forgot what it was like to have parents. I want to live with all of you guys as a family for a few years before i move out."
David: "if he's staying with you then i am too. The two of us have to stick together right?"
Martin: "we sure do David...we sure do..."
*the family hugs each other as they get ready to depart for home*
Luke: *looking towards Welkinus and Solared* "why don't you two join in? You're part of tbe family as well."


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 2, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> - (Solared) _You're filled with bravery..._
> - (Palatinatos) _You're filled with kindness..._
> - (Tirany) _You're filled with preseverance..._
> - (Ocarus) _You're filled with patience and integrity..._
> ...


I am stunned, to say the least, that nobody brought up how this is from Undertale.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 2, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> I am stunned, to say the least, that nobody brought up how this is from Undertale.


(Because at that point in the RP, it's just between me and @Abyssalrider , everyone else was flooded away by our posts lol)


----------

